#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-10
<dark-sun> دارک سان به ملت سلام می‌کنه
<hale> salam
<dark-sun> سلام
<maeyam> سلام
<maryam> سلام
<maryam> کسی نیست
<maryam> جواب مارو بده
<the-light> maryam: soal naporside ro chetor bayad javab dad?!
<maryam> من لینوکس mint رو نصب کردم قبلا از ابونتو استفاده میکردم
<maryam> برای نصب فونت در ابونتو مشکلی نداشتم
<maryam> ولی الان برای نسب فونت در مینت باید چیکار کنم
<maryam> اینم سوال
<maryam> چی شد استاد
<Bersam> maryam: معمولا باید یه فولدر بسازی و فونت هات رو منتقل کنی اون جا
<Bersam> maryam: مشکل چیه؟
<the-light> maryam: dakhel synaptic persian font ro search kardin?
<maryam> نه
<maryam> موقع نصب این خطا رو میده
<maryam> E: firmware-b43-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<maryam> مشکل فونت لینوکس مینت هستش
<maryam> برای نصب فونت فارسیش
<Bersam> maryam: ببین یه فونت هست یه لایوت ... الان وقتی شما فارسی می‌نویسی یعنی لایوت فارسیت داره کار میده
<the-light> ok hamino search konin, aksaran kenare pkg hashun persian ya fa daran hamrah ba language
<Bersam> maryam: حالا اگه فونت فارسی می‌خوای می‌تونی پکیج های مختلفی بگیری و بریزیش توی پوشه‌ی
<Bersam> maryam: ~/fonts
<maryam> من فونت ttf  دارم
<Bersam> maryam: خب ... برو پوشه رو توی هومت بساز البته اشتباه شد
<Bersam> ~/.fonts
<Bersam> maryam: یه نقطه باید اولش باشه و بعد فونتت رو بریز اون تو ...
<maryam> کبی نمیکنه
<Bersam> maryam: اررور می‌ده؟
<maryam> فایبلهای مخفی رو چجوری بیارم
<maryam> بوشه فونتی که میگم نقطه اولش نیست
<Bersam> maryam: ctrl + h
<maryam> usr/share/fonts
<Bersam> maryam: خب چون شما دسترسی به اون جا نداری
<Bersam> maryam: فونتایی که اونجاست برای تمام یوزر هاست اما شما می‌تونی فقط برای یوزر خودت
<Bersam> maryam: توی پوشه‌ی هوم بسازی
<Bersam> maryam: ~/.fonts
<maryam> میتونی یه راهنمایی کوچیک بکنی
<maryam> ctrl+h زدم
<maryam> ولی چیزی نیست
<maryam> من لینوکس مینت هستش ها
<Bersam> maryam: خب بساز
<Bersam> maryam: بزن
<maryam> توی بوشه اوم
<Bersam> maryam: mkdir ~/.fonts
<maryam> تو بوشه هوم
<Bersam> maryam: پوشه رو ساختی؟
<maryam> توی کدوم بوشه
<Bersam> maryam: توی ترمینال دستور رو اجرا کن
<Bersam> maryam: mkdir ~/.fonts
<maryam> باید ترمینال باز کنم
<Bersam> maryam: بله ... ctrl + shift + t
<maryam> زدن چیزی نساخت
<maryam> خودش یه
<maryam> یه بوشه داره به اسم فونت ولی نطقه اولش نیست
<maryam> این بیغامو میده
<maryam> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/mohamad/.fonts': File exists
<Bersam> maryam: خب برو توی هومت
<Bersam> maryam: توی ناتالیوس
<Bersam> maryam: view ==> show hidden files
<maryam> توی بوشه هام یه بوشه ساختم به اسم فونت
<maryam> بعدش فونتارو کبی کردم
<maryam> الان باید چیکار کنم
<Bersam> maryam: باید نقطه اولش باشه
<Bersam> maryam: هیچ کاری، استفاده ...
<maryam> نقطه رو قبول نمیکرد
<maryam> قبول نمیکرد
<Bersam> maryam: پس فولدر از قبل وجود داره ... توی فولدر قبلیه بریز ...
<maryam> اصلا فولدر فونتی که اولش نقطه باشه نیست
<maryam> فایلهای مخفی رو نمایان کردم ندیدک
<Bersam> maryam: توی پوشه‌ی هومت بزن ls -a
<Bersam> ls -a | grep font
<najmeh> salaam doostan
<hale> join #perl
<najmeh> salaam,man 1 saat pish soali porsidam vali DC shodam, alan dobare miporsam:
<najmeh> systeme linux'am ta marhale login bishtar bala nemiad!!! dirooz taze nasb kardam va koli ham bash kar kardam vali turn off ke shod badesh dige kamel load nashod!
<najmeh> lotfan age rahi nadare begind ke man ye bar dige linux nasb konam :(
<najmeh> the-light: nemishe shoma ye nazari bedid? bad joori toosh gir kardam!!!
<the-light> najmeh: salam, bishtar tozih bedin
<the-light> najmeh: be login ke mirese chi mishe?
<najmeh> the-light: password ro ke too safe login mizanam, tashkhis mide ke doroste vali
<najmeh> barmigarde dobare be safeye login
<najmeh> darvaghe nemitoone linux ro load kone!
<the-light> najmeh: chizi nasb kardin ke intori shod?
<najmeh> ghablesh koli narmafzar nasb kardam vali ye seri chizaye addi!!!
<najmeh> the-light: package eclipse, ML, Moses
<the-light> najmeh: khob 1i ine ke disk etun full shode bashe
<the-light> chek kardin bebinin cheghadr free dare aoon partition?
<najmeh> the-light: root manzooretoone?
<the-light> najmeh: ham root ham home
<najmeh> the-light: oon 15 G'e va home 60 G
<najmeh> the-light: ba live bayad cheak konam?
<the-light> najmeh: ba live mishe ba cli ham mishe,
<the-light> safemode ham bala nayoomad gui?
<najmeh> the-light: ba safe mode bala nemiad
<the-light> najmeh: khob aval fazaye khali disk ro chek konin, age moredi nadasht bayad in file haro chek konin ke che errori dade
<the-light>  /var/log/gdm
<the-light>  /var/log/xorg
<the-light> albate age KDE darin, mide kdm
<najmeh> the-light: alaan ba live bala miam va cheak mikonam
<najmeh> the-light: size khali kheili ziade: az 50 G home, 48G khali va az 15 G root, 10G khali
<the-light> najmeh: khob aun file hari chek konin bebinin che error i dade
<najmeh> the-light: /var/log/gdm, gdm ye foldere ke ejaze baz shodanesh ro nemide
<najmeh> ye file hast ba name xorg0.log ke man nemifahmamesh, hamine? filesh ro baratoon befrestam?
<the-light> najmeh: akhare in file ha ye .log e, yani mishe, gdm.log . xorg.log
<najmeh> gdm.log vojood nadare!
<najmeh> xorg.log nist! be jash xorg0.log hast
<the-light> ajab! chich file o folder i nist ke avalesh gdm bashe?
<najmeh> the-light: ye foldere gdm hast vali permission denied hast!
<the-light> najmeh: su or sudo bayad bebinidesh
<the-light> najmeh: man moteasefane bayad beram biroon alan, log hatun ro bedin dakhel channel age kasi vaght kar bebine
<najmeh> the-light: key barmigardin?
<maryam> salam
<maryam> برای نصب برنامه های ویندوز توی لینوکس چیکار باید کرد/
<Zahra> maryam: wine ro nasb kon
<maryam> چجوری
<maryam> من تازه واردم
<maryam> sudo apt-get install wine
<royaflash> salam bar dostan
<royaflash> inja kasy ba squid kar karde ??????????
<royaflash> اینجا کسی با اسکویید کار کرده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<lxsameer> royaflash: moshgeleto bepors harki balad bashe mige
<M0rteza> سلام به همه ، دوستان کسی با این نرم افزار
<M0rteza> tibesti
<M0rteza> کار کرده ؟
<thr> salam doostan man alan ettefagi 1 file ro shift + delete kardam ke kheili lazemesh daram chetori mitoonam bareshgardoonam?
<thr> kasi komak mikone?
<thr> <the-light>doost aziz komakam mikoni?
<the-light> najmeh: hastam age moshkeletun hal nashode hanuz
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-11
<maryam> salam
<maryam> اگه بخوام توی لینوکس برنامه نویسی شی گرا داشته باشم باید چیکار کنم
<maryam> کسی نیست جواب مارو بده
<maryam> چجوری gdk  رو نصب کنم
<everplays> barname nevisi OO mitoone too kheyli az zaboon-a bashe, shoma manzooretoon kodoome?
<satanix7> maryam: Object Oriented ye nahve tafakkor e barname nevisie, zaban haa mitoonan support esh bokonan yaa nakonan? shoma ba che zabani mikhaay kaar koni?
<maryam> پیتون
<satanix7> maryam: khob python support mikone OOP ro
<satanix7> maryam: alan manzooretoon ine ke man syntax esh ro begam chetore? ye google search konid miaare: masalan bezanid object oriented programming with python
<satanix7> maryam: kollan shoma avval bayad concept haaye programming ro yaad begirid, in asl e raahe, badesh ye zaban entekhaab mikonid o behesh mosalat mishin
<maryam> کلا من برای وب میخوام
<maryam> میخوام سایت بسازم
<satanix7> maryam: khob age mikhayn baa python kaar konid vaase web, avval python ro khoob yaad begirid, badesh ye framework yaad begirid mesle Django ke kaaretoon ro saade kone
<bmoqimi> everplays: pingo
<everplays> bmoqimi, pong
<bmoqimi> everplays: when do u have time tonight 4 an ice cream ?
<savaar> salaam
<savaar> man az tarighe shabake daneshgah be internet vasl hastam, ke ba proxy server kar mikone.
<savaar> alaan ke mikham repository m ro update konam, error mide va mige: Could not resolve 'msc.aut.ac.ir'
<savaar> kac mitoone rahnemaee kone?
<everplays> bmoqimi, what place?
<bmoqimi> everplays: around ur place
<everplays> bmoqimi, after 18:30 will be great
<bmoqimi> ok i'll call ya
<dark-sun> سلام ملت
<dark-sun> the-light: سلام خوشکلم.. چه خوشکل شدی امصبح
<dark-sun> امصبح: امروز صبح
<dark-sun> :)
<the-light> salam dark-sun
<dark-sun> the-light: دیشب استاردیک نصب کردم، امروز موندم چجوری دیکشنری نصب کنم واسش
<dark-sun> ilius: سلاااام داداش سعید، گود مورنینگ
<ilius> dark-sun: سلام. صبح بخیر :)
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: پیست هی! سلام بابک جون، رییس نیست؟ می‌خوام مرخصی ساعتی بگیرم
<dark-sun> ;)
<the-light> dark-sun: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,15461.0.html
<dark-sun> the-light: از اون لینکا که دوست داری بود!!!!
<dark-sun> ;)
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: chera etefaghan donbale fozool migarde :D:D:
<bmoqimi> khubi ?
<dark-sun> the-light: عجیبه که دیشب از همین پست دانلودشون کردم ولی لینک راهنمای نصب رو ندیده بودم
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: مررســـــــــــــی
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: :D man emrooz khoshhalam
<the-light> dark-sun: harchi mikhay o cp kon inja: /usr/share/stardict/dic/
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: یعنی حقوق می‌دن؟ چه خووووب هووووورا همیشه خوش خبر باشی بابک جون
<dark-sun> the-light: ای ول! حال دادی... راستی از طرف من از محمد و پویان عذرخواهی کن واسه دیشب.
 * dark-sun is going to get salary...
<the-light> dark-sun: ghorbanat ;)
<dark-sun> یک سوال کسی تونسته مشکل فونت فارسی اپرا رو حل کنه؟
<dark-sun> هر چی گوگل می‌کنم صفحات اپرا مینی میاد
<dark-sun> :(
<lxsameer> dark-sun: to chi moshgel dari ?
<lxsameer> اپرا ؟
<dark-sun> lxsameer: من مشکلی ندارم! گواهی سلامتم موجوده
<dark-sun> lxsameer: سه تا پزشک متخصص سلامتی من رو تایید کردن
<dark-sun> lxsameer: ;)
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D pas chi
<dark-sun> lxsameer: اپرا مشکل داره! صفحات فارسی رو با لهجه ژاپنی نشون می‌ده
<lxsameer> اپرا ؟
<dark-sun> lxsameer: بله. مرورگر معظم اپرا دامت برکاته
<lxsameer> dark-sun: shakhsi khasie ?
<lxsameer> dark-sun: finglishesho minevisi ?
<dark-sun> lxsameer: یکم صبر کن..
<dark-sun> lxsameer: hackera sedash mikonan 0p3r@ yani o p e r a  ... ey baba! opera  dige :D
<lxsameer> dark-sun: aha :D baba az aval finglish benevis opera dige
<lxsameer> dark-sun: vaysa ye link bedam hal koni
<dark-sun> lxsameer: من می‌شینم.. امروز زیاد وایسادم خسته شدم
<lxsameer> dark-sun: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Font_Configuration
<dark-sun> lxsameer: هووم.. بگذار ببینم چی می‌گه این آرچ
 * dark-sun is studying...
<lxsameer> dark-sun: ba in link harja bekhay font haye farsi ok mishe
<dark-sun> lxsameer: اررم.. تو این لینک که هیچ اسمی از اپرا نیومده! ببین من توزیع‌ام دبیان بیس هستش
<dark-sun> lxsameer: یعنی مینت برپایه‌ی دبیان هستش
<dark-sun> lxsameer: چجوری بگم؟.. مینت رو دیدی؟ دبیانش
<lxsameer> dark-sun: i see
<lxsameer> dark-sun: in kolan concept e font configuration hastesh
<dark-sun> lxsameer: نه دبیان قدیمی‌ها! دبیان‌هایی که بسته‌های جدید دارن.. خب خوبه.
<lxsameer> dark-sun: ru debian o nave hasham okeye
<lxsameer> dark-sun: dige az SID jadid tari ? :D
<dark-sun> lxsameer: باشه.. ولی اگه درست نشد میام در خونه‌تون
<dark-sun> :))
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D hatman ye chai baham mizanim
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> می‌دونین مشکل چیه؟ مسئله‌ اینجاست که توی اپرا یک آپشنی هست به اسم
<dark-sun> enable CoreX Fonts
<dark-sun> ایشون پیش‌فرض دیزیبل هستن.
<dark-sun> من حدس می‌زنم فونت‌های ایکس رو با اون می‌شناسه
<dark-sun> ولی نمی‌فهمم... آخه فونت‌ها توی لیست فونت‌ها هستن ولی در عمل همه‌شون کار نمی‌ده
<dark-sun> انیبل هم کردم.. ولی جواب نداد
<dark-sun> خسته شدم.. این خیلی خره!
<dark-sun> کرومیوم هم بد نیست.. ولی واسه فارسی نمی‌شه روی اپرا حساب کرد. من یادمه اپرا ۶ خوب بود
<dark-sun> نمی‌فهمم این اجنبی‌ها پیشرفت رو تو چی می‌دونن؟
 * dark-sun mishine gushe kanal az sammer 1 nakh sigar migire va roshan mikone...
<lxsameer> :D
<ilius> lxsameer: دادا تو هم سیگاری هستی؟
<lxsameer> ilius: na dadash
<lxsameer> ilius: kolan dudi nistam
<ilius> lxsameer: دمت گرم
<ilius> lxsameer: پس دارک سان چی میگه
<ilius> lxsameer: :-D
<lxsameer> ilius: be shukhi mige :D
<lxsameer> ilius: che khabar khubi
<ilius> lxsameer: آره. حرفاش بای دیفالت شوخیه! مگه اینک:-Dه خلافش ثابت بشه
<ilius> lxsameer: هیچی خوبم قربانت
<lxsameer> ilius: man mariz shodam asasi
<ilius> lxsameer: ای بابا
<ilius> lxsameer: مگه واکسن نزده بودی؟
<lxsameer> ilius: na dige sale pish asaresh tamum shod
<ilius> lxsameer: hmmm
<ilius> lxsameer: آخر تابستون آدم باید بزنه
<ilius> lxsameer: یا اول پاییز
<lxsameer> ilius: harvaght bezani 1 sal mimune asaresh
<ilius> lxsameer: hmm
 * dark-sun ye sorang dastesh gerefte be dastesh zarbe mizane.. donbale rag migarde......
 * dark-sun bad az tazrigh hamoon sorang ro sharj mikone...
<dark-sun> lxsameer: بیا داداش. این هفتاد مرض رو می‌پرونه. سرماخوردگی که چیزی نیست
<ilius> dark-sun: نمیشه ۷۱ یکی مرض رو بپرونه؟
 * dark-sun daste saeed ro ham gerefte...  " -bia va3 to ham khoooobe.... "
<dark-sun> رفقا صبر کنین.. دست زیاد نشه...
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<dark-sun> آخیییش... بعد می‌گن زندگی سخته! ... کو سختی؟!!! آه.... مادر جان.....
 * dark-sun rafte faza.... 
 * the-light sending SIGTERM to dark-sun
 * dark-sun signal was not catched.. [cpu not found!]
 * dark-sun  was not found!... [ freenode-ChanServ is dialing '911' (emergency medical care is required.) ]
<navid> hi
<navid> please help me
<dark-sun> اوه اوه.. چه سردری دارم...
<dark-sun> سلام مردم
<dark-sun> شوخی شوخی نزدیک بود رفتنی بشم! مثل اینکه راست می‌گن مواد مخدر خطرناکه‌ها
 * dark-sun say mikone hoshyarish ro dobare be dast biare... 
<dark-sun> homer: when will i learn? the answer to life's problem aren't at the bottom of a bottle - they're on TV!
<dark-sun> English? Who needs that? I'm never going to England!
<dark-sun> i like it four-on-floor ;)
<four-o-four> dark-sun: ;)
 * dark-sun means "four on the floor" :)
 * four-o-four dosn't understand , not imp anyway :D
<four-o-four> I wanted to know is there any release party for the latest version of ubuntu in Tehran?
<four-o-four> if there's someone to answer me
<dark-sun> من تهران نیستم! سو آی دونت نو!
<dingdangdong> four-o-four: engari xabari ni felan
<dark-sun> انی وی «آی لایک تو موو ایت موو ایت.... »
<four-o-four> dingdangdong: man ye 2-3 sal pish hamash too forum boodam, dige raft ... yeho yade on zamana kardam , yadesh bekheeir :-< :D
<dark-sun> XD
<dingdangdong> four-o-four: migam ashnaeee :P
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: من چی؟ من رو یادت می‌یاد نوید؟
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: :-/ na ziad, to ki ee?
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: :D:D:D
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: من رو یاد نیست؟ چه خوووب! هفت هشت میلیون بدهی بهت داشتم
<dark-sun> هووورااااا!
<four-o-four> agha ye zamani bood bot too irc mod bood :D
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: ببخشید آقای محترم اشتباه گرفتم
<four-o-four> yadetoone bache ha?
<four-o-four> :D
<dark-sun> !linux
<lubotu3> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: aaaaaaa, toee dark-sun? chekhabara? khubi? moshtaghe didar!!!
<four-o-four> ye bot i bood male aghae tarihi, kheili mah bood, delam bara source esh tang shode :D
<four-o-four> any1 aware of that?
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: نه من دارک سان نیستم! من هویجم.. اینم صدای هویجه: هوو هوو هوو
<dark-sun> :))
<dingdangdong> four-o-four: heH, yadete? :P
<four-o-four> yeki am yadame mohi dash dingdangdong, remember that?
<dingdangdong> four-o-four: khodet migi mod bud dige, hame dashtan =))
<four-o-four> dingdangdong: chi shode alan demode shode! yani man in ghad pir shodam ?:D!
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: /) yani man toro nemishnasam? bikhiaaal :D
<dingdangdong> four-o-four: na dige, bache ha bozorg shodan/shodim! :p
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: اگه راست می‌گی بگو لهجه‌ام چجوریه؟
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: jonubie =))
<dark-sun> شیت! لو رفتیم
<dark-sun> خب بچه‌ها کاری ندارین؟ من دیگه باید برم بچه‌ام سر گازه!
<dark-sun> یعنی غذام سر بچه‌اس..
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: :D
<dark-sun> یعنی...
 * dark-sun mohkam be sotoone kanal mikhore, naghshe zamin mishe....
<four-o-four> dark-sun: bye ;)
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: =))
<dark-sun> آخ سرم! بای کیه؟
 * dark-sun hanooz gij mikhore...
<dark-sun> ال ایکس سااااامر! چه خوب کردی اومدی!
 * four-o-four1 in ki bood ke raft!
<dark-sun> کیه؟ کیه؟‌ نصرت خان؟!!!
<dark-sun> یکم از لینوکس بگیم.. از هر چه بگذریم سخن «تاکس» خوش‌تر است....
<dark-sun> I saw this movie about a bus that had to SPEED around a city, keeping its SPEED over fifty, and if its SPEED dropped, it would explode! I think it was called "The Bus That Couldn't Slow Down."
<dark-sun> چی می‌شد اگه اپن سورسی‌ها به جای حیوون‌ها از غذاها استفاده می‌کردن؟
<dark-sun> گمونم کرنل فسنجون می‌شد
<dark-sun> فایرفاکس پیتزا می‌شد
<dark-sun> ایکس چت هم ... سالاد پاستا!
<dark-sun> I am so smart..
<dark-sun> I am so smart
<dark-sun> SMRT
<dark-sun> i mean S M A R T
<dark-sun> Linux powers 446 of the world's top 500 supercomputers.
<dark-sun> تا ژانویه سال ۲۰۱۰ (دیماه پارسال) لینوکس فقط ۱.۰۲ درصد از بازار کامپیوتر‌های رومیزی را در اختیار داشته است.
<dark-sun> از طرفداران ویستا (واسه خنده): هر چی بیشتر از لینوکس بدونین، کمتر دختر‌ها باهاتون حرف می‌زنن!
<n4v4r3d> dark-sun: kheili jaleb bud "D
<n4v4r3d> :D
<dark-sun> n4v4r3d: قربانت! فکر نمی‌کردم کسی بخونشون
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> تا امروز فقط ۲٪ کرنل لینوکس توسط لینوس نوشته شده است!
<n4v4r3d> dark-sun: manba bede
<dark-sun> پانزده حقیقت جالب در مورد کرنل لینوکس... n4v4r3d
<dark-sun> n4v4r3d: http://www.junauza.com/2009/03/15-interesting-facts-about-linux-kernel.html
<dark-sun> من این یکی رو دوست دارم: لینوکس و ویندوز می‌توانند به کمک برنامه‌ی کووپریتیو لینوکس (کولینوکس) روی یک ماشین به طور همزمان کار کنند
<dark-sun> coLinux
<dark-sun> آدم یاد گفت‌وگوی تمدن‌ها می‌افته!
<dark-sun> توزیع دبیان، اولین پروژه‌ی لینوکسی حقیقتا اجتماع-محور بوده است.
<dark-sun> اوبونتو اولین توزیع لینوکس بوده که توسط یک تولید کننده‌ی کامپیوتر معتبر (دل) به کاربران دسکتاپ عرضه شد.
<dark-sun> آمار نشان می‌دهد فقط در سال ۲۰۰۲، مایکروسافت ۴۲۱ میلیون دلار برای مبارزه با لینوکس هزینه کرد.
<dark-sun> خب دیگه واسه امشب کافیه.. زیادی لینوکسی شدین!
<the-light> dark-sun: hala miduni 2% e in chand melyun cheghadr mishe? :)
<the-light> albate in amare 2% esh male 2007 e! alan 4 saal gozashte!
<dark-sun> jigul: شما با ایلیوس نسبتی دارین یا تشابه اسمیه؟
<dark-sun> من عاشق حافظم...
<dark-sun> حااااافظ دوستت دارم!
<dark-sun> کرشمه‌ی تو شرابی به عاشقان پیمود ** که علم بی‌خبر افتاد و عقل بی‌حس شد
<dark-sun> ز راه میکده یاران عنان بگردانید ** چرا که حافظ از این راه رفت و مفلس شد
<dark-sun> چو زر عزیز وجود است نظم من آری ** قبول دولتیان کیمیای این مس شد
<dark-sun> http://www.jadidtarin.com/fall/hafez/fhafez/29.gif
<dark-sun> خب دیگه من برم...
<dark-sun> jigul: مواظب خودت باش!
 * dark-sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * dark-sun is sending KILLTERM...
 * dark-sun will halt now...
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-12
<azerila> chetory mitonam Cache DNS ro pak konam
<azerila> ?
<setareh-jun> salam
<setareh-jun> kesi midune in card tv du\igital ro mishe estefade kard ba ubuntu ya na??
<setareh-jun> komak!
<setareh-jun> digital
<setareh-jun> dvb-t x-vizion daram
<setareh-jun> ??????????????????
<setareh-jun> الوووووووووووووو
<sss> salam
<sss> alo
<sss> dustan kasi sohbat nmikone
<sss> khodahafez
<sss> :)
 * WhiteCrow1 baro bax salam
<WhiteCrow1> Bersam: on jai
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<WhiteCrow1> WB
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: ba mani? :D
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: hehe uhum :D
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: thnx :)
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: yw :-*
<Sauron> salam
<Sauron> vaght bekheir dustan
<Sauron> kasi hast?
<WhiteCrow1> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sauron> how can i install flash player in ubuntu?
<Sauron> is there anyone to answer my question, please?
<WhiteCrow1> Sauron: niaz nist EN harf bezani bax age bedonan migan
<WhiteCrow1> bara install flash player ham
<WhiteCrow1> 1 search koni ubuntu.ir ro peyda mikoni
<Sauron> mage ubuntu khodesh flash player nadare? akhe moghe nasb aksesho neshun mide
<WhiteCrow1> Sauron: man ubuntu use nemikonam bara hamin nemidonam sorry
<Alex_____> kasi midune farghe ubuntu dvd ba cd chie?
<M0rteza> سلام به همه دوستان
<M0rteza> یه سوال در مورد آی‌دی‌ای برای کد زدن پی اچ پی دارم
<M0rteza> چی پیشنهاد می کنید ؟
<M0rteza> کد کاپلتشن و قابلیت اضافه کردن کتابخانه به پروژه مد نظرمه
<WhiteCrow1> M0rteza: EMACS va VIM
<WhiteCrow1> bara editor
<M0rteza> لینک می دید لطفا ؟
<M0rteza> WhiteCrow1: لینک میدین لطفا ؟
<WhiteCrow1> M0rteza: wait
<WhiteCrow1> http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/
<WhiteCrow1> M0rteza: in EMACS khodas age yad begiri khili top e
<WhiteCrow1> M0rteza: man khodam EMACS use mikonam
<M0rteza> من از کیک پی اچ پی استفاده می کنم
<M0rteza> خیلی برام مهمه که
<M0rteza> کتابخونه های کیک رو بتونم توی یه پروژه ادد کنم
<WhiteCrow1> http://www.vim.org/
<M0rteza> و کد کاپلتشن های اون رو برام لود کنه
<WhiteCrow1> M0rteza: man php nemidonam ama az in 2 ta use mikonam va razi ham hastam fogholadas
<M0rteza> WhiteCrow1: ممنون اقا لطف کردید
<WhiteCrow1> yw
<WhiteCrow1> M0rteza: in IDE nist ha eshteb nakoni
<M0rteza> WhiteCrow1: پس چیه ؟
<WhiteCrow1> editor
<WhiteCrow1> M0rteza: komodo edit ham hast
<WhiteCrow1> the-light:
<mah454> salam
<mah454> man ye moshkeli ba pidgin daram
<mah454> toye service yahoo nemitonam file daryaft konam !
<jeus> باسه یک سرور ۷.۵ ملیونی ردهت را نصب کنم یا آبونتو را ؟
<jeus> و چرا؟
<lxsameer> jeus: mikhay che koni ba in server
<jeus> می خوام سرور JEE بشه
<jeus> روش برنامه JEE نصب میشه
<lxsameer> jeus: cheghadr user dari ?
<jeus> hadeaghal 60 nafar
<jeus> Max 200 Nafar
<lxsameer> jeus: khob fekr mikonam age mostaghiman az in server estefade koni puleto resource o hadar dari
<lxsameer> jeus: server e brande ya khodetun jam kardin ?
<jeus> HP SERVER G6
<lxsameer> jeus: hads mizadam
<jeus> lxsameer, sherkat pool dade
<jeus> lxsameer, ghosasho nemikhoram
<lxsameer> jeus: khob pas kheyli khube ke ye XEN ya OPENVZ i chizi rush nasb koni va rush server haye virtual bala biari
<lxsameer> jeus: ubuntu kheyli az RHEL behtare, va debian az jofteshun ham betare
<jeus> XEN va Openvz Chi hastand ?
<jeus> lxsameer, az che nazar deb behtare ? chera bishtar server haro red hat mizaran ?
<lxsameer> jeus: tools hai vase virtualization hastan
<jeus> mesl virtual Box va Vmware
<jeus> lxsameer,  mesl virtual Box va Vmware
<lxsameer> jeus: khob Redhat chon supportesh kheyli ghavie kheyli mashhure ama khob ma tu iranim :D
<lxsameer> jeus: are ama farghhaye ziadi daran
<jeus> lxsameer, mishe basam tozih bedi
<lxsameer> jeus: bebin az lahaze amal kard ba virtualbox o ina ye kar anjam midan ama az lahaze technici va piade sazi kheyli fargh daran
<jeus> lxsameer, toye iran jayi hast ke poshtibani kone server linux ro ?
<lxsameer> jeus: hmmmmm ye seri jaha hastand ama man tahala nadidam ke hichkodumeshun kareshun dorost bashe
<jeus> lxsameer, khodet chi pishnehad mikoni ?
<lxsameer> jeus: kari nist ke natuni az pasesh bar biyayn
<jeus> lxsameer, ino ke midonam ama nemikham ke server down she chon dar in soorat kole sherkat mikhabe
<jeus> lxsameer, baed virtual server bala biyaram che maziyat hayi dare ?
<jeus> lxsameer, base chi in kar ro bokonam ?
<lxsameer> jeus: ma tu sherkat 6 ta G7 darim ba 9ta G5 hamasham linux o BSD e
<jeus> lxsameer, mitoonam beporsam sherkat chiye
<lxsameer> jeus: IT , khob dalilesh ine ke ba un hajme user hichvaght az resource haye server etun nemitunin 100% estefade konin , G6 e 380 darin ?
<jeus> gharare shanbe berese alan detailesh pisham nist
<lxsameer> jeus: ehtemale ziad 380 e ke Xeon rushe , un Xeon omre 2% ham ba in kari ke mikonin use nemishe HDD ham ke dige hichi agaram eshtebah nakarde basham 12G ram dare ke baz ba un kari ke shoma mikonin 1G ham kharj nemishe
<lxsameer> jeus: hamishe Horizontal Scaling az Vertical Scaling behtare
<jeus> albate begam ke systemi ke ma nasb mikonim system BI hast va hamash dare process Mikeshe
<lxsameer> jeus: farghi nemikone , un server 4 ta port e lan dare hala farz kon ke 4ta VPS dashte bashi ke unaro baham cluster koni bemarateb sari tar az ye OS kar khahad kard
<jeus> manzooret az Horizontal va vertical hamoon system chandin system normal  dar moghabel yek system ghavi  ast
<jeus> lxsameer, mitonam beporsam ke toye sherkat che pardazesh hayi ba server anjam midin ?
<lxsameer> jeus: ye jurai vertical scaling yani hamishe shabakato ba sakhtafzare ghavi ama ba tedade kam taghviat koni ama horizontal yani ba tedade ziad ama normal
<lxsameer> jeus: service midim be melat
<jeus> man JEE programmer hastam va hamoonghadr az shabake halime ke yek modir shabake az JEE sar reshte dare
<lxsameer> jeus: khob kheyli alie
<jeus> Salam nixoeen khobi ?
<nixoeen> jeus: khoobam
<WhiteCrow11> bmoqimi on jai
<WhiteCrow11> ?
 * WhiteCrow11 salam be baro bax
 * WhiteCrow11 salam be bmoqimi
<WhiteCrow11> bmoqimi on jai aziz 1 min karet daram
<bmoqimi> salam agha WhiteCrow11 e gol
<bmoqimi> khubi arash jan
<WhiteCrow11> khob am aziz
<WhiteCrow11> 1 min bia on var
<bmoqimi> WhiteCrow11: kodoom var :D
<WhiteCrow11> MSG
<WhiteCrow11> alan kodom i 1 dar e ya in
<WhiteCrow11> :D
<bmoqimi> khob bia
<bmoqimi> na nadare
<bmoqimi> ooni ke 1 dare too sherkat online bande koda
<bmoqimi> :D
<bmoqimi> kasi dg moshkel nadare bmoqimi hal kone ?
<narcislinux1> bmoqimi nazriye ?
<bmoqimi> narcislinux1: niga man hey nemikham inja khun rizi ra bendazam hey shoma pa ro dome bmoqimi mizarin :D
<bmoqimi> narcislinux1: na baba bikaram hichkiam soal nemikone khosh begzare
<bmoqimi> :D
<narcislinux1> bale motevajeh hastam
 * bmoqimi is kidding 90% of the time
<narcislinux> :/
<narcislinux> bmoqimi Multisync ro didi ?
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: na nadidam
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: yebar yeki behem sugest kard ama khosham nayamad
<narcislinux> suggest?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi pishnahad dar che jahat ?
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: chon oon moghe donbale yechizi migashtam ba ye concepti nazdike in,ama in filtere doros hesabi nadasht
 * narcislinux bayad hads bezane yani ?!
<narcislinux> bmoqimi lol ya engilisisho naneveisid ya emlasho dorost benevisid ke stardic befahme manisho
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: baba dg suggest o ke stardict nabayad bege khodayi
<narcislinux> bmoqimi khob dige nemidonam !
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: this is more important than linux ,work on it
<narcislinux> bmoqimi yes i have plan for this
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: alan shoma daneshjooyi chizi hastin ya na ?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi finish bodam
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: pas dgsarbazi :D ?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi yes
<bmoqimi> man beram dg bekhabam
<narcislinux> bmoqimi shab khosh
<bmoqimi> bmoqimi1 ro ham aziat nakonin too sherkat tanhas :D yeki yadesh rafte khamooshesh kone
 * bmoqimi says good night to all
<hadi_hodjati> Hi
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-13
<sadrolla> everplays: salam haji
<everplays> salaam sadrolla
<sadrolla> everplays: kam peydaei ?
<sadrolla> everplays: che khabar az qarch ?
<everplays> sadrolla, haji dar morede gharch bayad ba gharch khora sohb@ koni :)
<sadrolla> everplays: ha yada, nabood KDE :p
<sadrolla> everplays: man bayad beram dada khoshhal shodam bade modatha didamate :-h
<najmeh_> salaam doostan,
<najmeh_> ubuntu installed package hash ro koja mirize?
<ali_> salam
<ali_> man az archlinux + kde estefade mikonam. va mikham basteie zaban farsi ro toosh nasb konam vali tooye makhazen nist az koja bayad oon ro download konal??
<everplays> najmeh_, /var/cache/apt/archive ya archives
<narcislinux1> everplays: ye matlab age dar bare taghrate gnome benevisi ham jaleb mishe
 * the-light fekr mikone gnome i ha che donyaye jalebi daran
<narcislinux1> the-light: lol chera?
<everplays> the-light, hehe! KDE kara ke aslan donya nadaran
<the-light> everplays: haminke inghadr bozrge ke hamash darbarash sohbat mikonin base :P
<everplays> the-light, ma tanha kari ke mikonim ba windows moghayesash mikonim ke oonam ye fosh-e, vali khob shoma KDE kara dark nemikonin
<the-light> everplays: belakhare inghadr mohem hast ke post minivisin darbarash :D hala hartor mikhad estenbat kon
<the-light> gnome i ke az mac copy mikone tarhhasho ;)
<everplays> the-light, ama man vase KDE post naneveshtam. vase user-ash neveshtam ke az roya dareshoon biaram
<everplays> the-light, dalil? gnome 2ta panel dare default-esh ama os x 1doone dare
<everplays> os x doc estefade mikone, default-e gnome nadare
<everplays> in ke enghadr ghabeliat dare ke shabihe mac mikonan user ha dalil nemishe khodesh shabihe mac-e
<the-light> everplays: jaye ghargirish belakhare copy az mac e, aoon pannel paein ke kar khasi nemikone joz 1-2 kar
<the-light> aoon safhe copy e data o ke copy e baghiast!
<everplays> bebakhshid oon panel-e payin kar-e task bar too windows ro anjam mide ke khodesh kar-e khassi hast
<everplays> bad safe copy-e data copy-e baghias?! yani chi?
<everplays> eyne in mimoone ke begi gnome process bar dare ke copy-e
<the-light> UI i ke baraye status e copy data be hard ya jaye dige neshun mide
<everplays> ama KDE boode ke widget haye windows ro dozdide, jaleb tar inke khode windows ham taghlid az baghie karde
<everplays> the-light, koo icon? http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1859/copydc.png
<everplays> ya UI kojas copy-ie?
<everplays> gheyr az ye process bar man ke chiz-e dige nemibinam
<the-light> man nagoftam icon, khode windows esho migam ba idea ash
<everplays> the-light, age intori bashe ke KDE ham az windows/mac copy kade. lol
<the-light> everplays: hame az ham idea migiran, ama noe piade sazish moheme
<the-light> ina jozve UI Design e, ke bala o paein USER rahattare o kara bishtar ba injahast
<everplays> yani tahe harf bood! bebakhshid ama too KDE process bar ro chetori tarahi kardan ke copy bardari nist? ama too gnome hast?
<everplays> ye harf-i mizani ke alaan ye morgh-e pokhte dashtim too channel mikhandid
<everplays> hala farz ham bokonim ke KDE process bar-e copy-e data ro ye joor dige tarahi karde (ke nakarde) gnome in 1tikash copy-e, dige kolle version-esh ke bar asas-e windows nist
<the-light> chie safsate mikoni jaye javab dadan? :)
<everplays> mesle KDE ke kolle version-e 4-esh bar asas-e windows-e
<everplays> safsate? aslan soali nakardi ke bekham javab bedam. to process bar-e KDE ro neshoonam bede va dalil biar ba process bar-e windows fargh mikone
<everplays> ye tavahom-i zadi dalil ham avordam harf-et eshtebas
<everplays> bad be in natije residi ke panel-e payini-e gnome kari nemikone ke
<everplays> lol
<the-light> auno ke bikhodi sakhtan, hamuno bala ham anjam mide
 * the-light ghabele tavajohe inaei ke fekr mikonan widget(gadget) az windows cp shode be KDE http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_Gadgets
<the-light> narcislinux: bekhatere bazi harfa o bardashtashun az KDE bud aoon harfam
<narcislinux> the-light: khob bazam nafamidam chera donyamon jalebe ?
<the-light> narcislinux: bardasht hashun o harfashun az khodeshun ke nesbat be baghie daran motemayezeshun mikone
<narcislinux> the-light:  :/
<narcislinux> the-light:  khob masalan ?
<the-light> in did i gnome kara az KDE daran o javi ke sakhtan, KDE kara az inkara nemikonan
<the-light> nemunash post e akhare behruz
<narcislinux> the-light: :)) bishtar shokhiye
<narcislinux> !GroupWise
<narcislinux> the-light:  inaro jedi nagirid in ye shokhiye ghadimiye khob albate harfaye vagheyi toshe
<narcislinux> :))
<the-light> narcislinux: sare hamin kara javi badi dorost kardan az karbaraye Linux dar baghie jaha
<the-light> albate ziadam shukhi nist :)
<narcislinux> the-light:  khob man ke ziyad mokhalef nistam ! ta vaghti ke iradaye bar asas vagheiyati migiran
<the-light> narcislinux: nadidam hamchin noe iradi ro tahala, hadeaghal dakhel iran
<narcislinux> the-light:  khob nemidonam kharej chejore !
<narcislinux> the-light:  shabohe davaye linux va windoze
<narcislinux> the-light:  linux kheyli pishraftasho madyone iradayi bode ke besh gereftan windozam hamintor
<the-light> narcislinux: albate ke naghd neveshtan khube darbare harchizi, ama khial pardazi o bayane dorostesham dalile
<the-light> narcislinux: darhade joke bazi chiza, masalan hame fekr mikonan amniat e linux az windows bishtare
<narcislinux> the-light: kde kara ham ziyad sar be sare gnomiya mizaran :D
<the-light> narcislinux: are didam bazi bahsaro , nabarde sangine, ama dakhele iran ba maskhare kardane bishtar :D
<narcislinux> the-light:  khob dige  tabdil in maskhare bazi be nabarde sangin  tahghigh mikhad
<narcislinux> the-light:  khodetam mitoni tabdilesh koni be nabarde sangin
<the-light> narcislinux: na dastet dard nakone, nemikham farda hamelate entehaei shekl begire :D
<the-light> entehari*
<narcislinux> the-light: :)) ok
<neda> salaam
<neda> kac midoone \n  too linux che characteri hast?
<narcislinux> neda: ?
<narcislinux> neda:  tozih mididi
<bmoqimi> neda: too windows che characterie ?
<neda> bmoqimi: nemidoonam too win chi mishe?
<neda> bmoqimi: eshtebah neveshtam \n na! \n ke new line'e.
<neda> bmoqimi: \r chiye?
<bmoqimi> neda: nemidunam manzooreto ama agar estefadato begi mitunam komaket konam
<neda> bmoqimi: rastesh man ye file text bozorg daram ke bara karam esteade mikonam, ye joori fahmidam ke ye seri character'e namare toosh hast
<bmoqimi> neda: aha besiar khob , hala mikhay oona ro remove koni ?
<neda> bmoqimi: ctr+h ke migiram oon character namare ro be soorate \r neshoon mide
<bmoqimi> neda: mitune new line bashe
<neda> bmoqimi: remove kardam vali konjkav shodam bebinam aslan chi hast?
<neda> bmoqimi: search kardam chizi dastgiram nashod!!
<bmoqimi> neda: kheili jaha vaghti ke bash dar cooked mode dare kar mikone charactere \r ro be onvale new line miferste
<neda> bmoqimi: cooked mode chiye?
<bmoqimi> neda: bayad khodetoon joziatesh o search konin ama kholasash ine ke shoma har klidi mizanin bash tafsir mikone va mostaghim tartibe asar nemide
<neda> bmoqimi: moamnoon az tozhatetoon
<bmoqimi> neda: vim raw mode hast masalan barakseshe
<narcislinux> !GroupWise
<narcislinux> GroupWise novell male windoze?
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: khob inam soale miporsin khob?
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: man inja too ghatar bikaram :D
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: khob bayad alan khejalat bekesham in soalo porsidam ?
<bmoqimi> na bayad talash konin soalaye behtar beporsin az neda yad begirin :D narcislinux
 * bmoqimi dare fek mikone khodesh ye seri soal tarahi kone :D:D
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  khob man injor miporsam ! alan masale javabe
 * narcislinux az soalaye  pisho pa ofdade porsidan vahemeyi nadare 
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: baba ki goft pishe ba oftade , arzesh gozari ke nemikonam, migam soal bepors ke be dardi bokhore zendegimoon khub beshe
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  ajaba khob in javab be darde man mikhore be darde hamme ke garar nist bokhore
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  alan vaghean migahme bmoqimi bikare
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: are khob kare amolmanfae khube bokoni dg
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: ha baba ina too kupe daran harfe moft mizanan :D
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: khob khodeton ye soal mofid beforsid bara nemome
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: chetori mitunim damaye cpu e ye servere xeon ro andaze begirim ?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: ensors-detect ?
<narcislinux> lm-sensors
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: cencors detect mitune  javabe khubi bashe ama farayande doros kardanesh khatarnake
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: harmfull e dar vaghe
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: khode installeresham warn mide albate
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: zemnan packagesh roo kheili dg az cpu ha be dard nemikhore
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  khob ? pas ba chi ?
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: acpi project va kslim
<lxsameer> the-light: ping
<the-light> pong lxsameer
<lxsameer> the-light: chetori mard
<lxsameer> the-light: haji ino bebin nazar bede lxsameer.com
<the-light> lxsameer: ghorbanat bad nistam, to chetori?
<lxsameer> the-light: shokre khoda khubam
<the-light> lxsameer: mobarake :) alan mibinam
<lxsameer> the-light: :D
<the-light> lxsameer: Ah yek tarahie geek ie ziba :D
<lxsameer> the-light: :D
<lxsameer> the-light: khob nazaret chie
<lxsameer> the-light: moshgeli noktei
<the-light> lxsameer: menu i chizi ke nadare, gharare karesh chi bashe?
<lxsameer> the-light: hala menu o ina ro ezafe mikonam
<lxsameer> the-light: ama vase in noskhe 2ta module bishtar nadaram
<lxsameer> the-light: yeki NonSense yaki article
<lxsameer> the-light: NonSense mese tweet mimune ba in tafavot ke feed ham migire az identica o in va ghatie nonsense haye man sort mikone , artcle ham maghalei chizi ke minevisam ro publish mikone
<the-light> lxsameer: aha khube, rang bandi o inchizasham khube
<lxsameer> the-light: ;)
<lxsameer> the-light: damet garm
<the-light> lxsameer: faq ham khalie
<lxsameer> the-light: are hanuz modulesh tamum nashode
<the-light> lxsameer: eyval ftp :D
<lxsameer> the-light: :D chetor?
<the-light> lxsameer: bakhshe C e kernel ;)
<lxsameer> the-light: :D
<narcislinux1> !tick
<the-light> lxsameer: permission e Django login ro dorost kon baraye hame page esh nayad :D
<lxsameer> the-light: hmmmmmmmmmmmm are bayad in karo bokonam ama farghiam nemikone ;)
<the-light> lxsameer: dina-project ham ke down e site esh
<lxsameer> the-light: are daram serveresho avaz mikonam
<the-light> lxsameer: man beram, shab bekheir
<lxsameer> the-light: shabet bekheyr
<mohsen1234> hello eveybody
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-14
<maziarsh> hi
<maziarsh> sorry
<maziarsh> i have a problem in ubuntu installation on a vpcz1 laptop
<maziarsh> ubuntu dosnt recognize my vga
<maziarsh> plz help me
<behrooz> salam
<behrooz> khahesh mikonam yeki komak kone
<behrooz> ye rahnamayi mikhastam
<Guest86862> kesi dar bareye gerab be man komak mikone
<Guest86862> ?
<Matrix> hi to all
<novidi> سلام
<novidi> پارتیشن tmp رو بچه ها پاک کنیم
<novidi> مشکلی پیش میاد؟
<novidi> من الان کلن پارتیشن tmp رو پاک کردم
<novidi> از تو fstab هم پاک کردمش
<novidi> که با root یکی بشه
<novidi> بعد فضاش رو دادم به usr
<novidi> اما الان دیگه به کل وارد دسکتاب نمیشه سیستم!
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, partition e /tmp/ bayad hatman bashe
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: خب الانم هست دیگه... مگه وقتی از fstab حذف بشه، با روت یکی نمیشه؟
<SaEeDIRHA> linux file haye movaaghti ro ke ijad mikone mizare onja , maslan baraye load shodane X et file hash onja load mishe va lock mishe
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: من به صورت ی پارتیشن جدا ساخته بودم... الان با روت یکی شده دیگه؟
<SaEeDIRHA> yani chi ba root yeki shode ?
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: ببین من برای همه چی ی پارتیشن جدا ساخته بودم
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: usr var tmp
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: بعد این پارتیشن usr پر شده بود هی پیغام خطا میداد که تهشه
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: دیدم tmp دو گیگ داره که فقط نصفش پره!
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: اومدم زدم پاکش کردم!  فقط قبلش دیگه محتویاتش رو توی root پیست نکردم
<SaEeDIRHA> copy fstab va output e in command ro bede bebinam "sudo fdisk -l"
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: چون فک می کردم و میکنم که محتوایتش موقتیه و پاک بشه مهم نیست
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: من پارتیشنام lvm هست!
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, mohem be in nist ke ro che partitioni bashe , mohem ineke mount shode bashe /tmp/
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: http://pastebin.com/8Uz2J1tm
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, w8
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: inam fstab : http://pastebin.com/aXFXEnDH
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: من قبلش ی خط رو از fstab پاک کردم
<novidi> # /dev/mapper/me-tmp /tmp            ext4    defaults        0       2
<novidi> همچین خطی بود
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: ببین الان گیری که میده... موقع لاگین کردن، میگه ی فایلی تو پوشه usr نیستش!
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, che giri mide ?
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: من الان پارتیشن روت رو مانت کردم
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: ولی توش هیچ پوشه ای به اسم tmp نیست!
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: شاید دستی بسازم همچین فولدری درست شه؟
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: آقا حرفم رو پس میگیرم‌:ی tmp هم دارم :ی
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, shayad ama fek konam bayad permission byte hash ro ham baraye tmp set koni
<lxsameer> novidi: age fuzuli nist, che kar mikhay bokoni
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: ببین خودش خودکار این پوشه رو ایجاد کرده ها... من کاری نکردم اصن... من فقط کل پارتیشن tmp رو پاک کردم!
<novidi> lxsameer: چرا فضولی :) میخوام الان وارد دسکتابم بشم :ي پیغام خطا میگیرم
<lxsameer> novidi: va error chi hast?
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: lxsameer بذار من ی ریست بدم....  اگه دوباره پیغام خطا داد... می نویسم... دقیقش رو بیام بگم
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, ok
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: خب ببین دقیقن این فایل دردسر سازه!
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: gconf-sanity-check-2
<SaEeDIRHA> che pighame khatai mide ?
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: lxsameer  /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2
<novidi> این فایله که داره گیر میده
<lxsameer_> novidi: khob chi mige
<novidi> there is a problem with the configuration  server ...  exited with status 256
<novidi> به جای سه نقطه مسیر فایله رو می ده
<lxsameer_> novidi: ghable in chizi nemige
<novidi> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-982423.html
<novidi> lxsameer_:  همون اول که میخواد یوزرا رو لیست کنه میاد
<novidi> lxsameer_: یوزرا هم که لیست میشه... وارد هر کدوم که میخوام بشم... دوباره همین پیغام میادش :(
<lxsameer_> novidi: sharmande be madade in ISP hayulaye ma man nemitunam web baz konam
<lxsameer_> novidi: agha bootlog et ro start kon o ye reboot kon va logesho bede be man
<novidi> lxsameer_: log نمی خواد!!!
<novidi> lxsameer_: الان مشکل مشخصه که مربوط به چیه!
<novidi> lxsameer_: لاگ چی رو بدم!؟
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, behet goftam baraye ejra shodane X be /tmp/ noyaz hast
<lxsameer_> novidi: bebinim chi baese in shode
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, ke betoone file haye morede noyaz ro onja berize va bad lock kone
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: خب tmp که هست
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: الان گیر جای دیگس
<lxsameer_> novidi: az ru un khata ke chizi nemishe fahmid
<novidi> lxsameer_: نمیشه فهمید!؟
<novidi> :)
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, "ls -la /tmp/" chi behet khoorooji mide
<lxsameer_> novidi: mount bede
<novidi> lxsameer_: gconf-sanity-check-2 پس این چیه؟
<novidi> lxsameer_: شما برو سیستمت رو چک کن :) همچین فایلی رو داری
<novidi> lxsameer_: از اسمشم مشخصه داره چیکار میکنه
<lxsameer_> novidi: :) khob azizam age fekr mikoni miduni moshgel kojast dige chera miporsi
<lxsameer_> novidi: na ghorbunet man in fileo nadaram :)
<novidi> lxsameer_: مشکل که مشخصه کجاست!!! راه برطرف کردنش رو نمی دونم
<novidi> lxsameer_: :) اشتب میکنی همه دارنش
<lxsameer_> novidi: man gnome nadaram ke bekham uno dashte basham
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: ببین آخه پوشه tmp اصلن چیز مهمی نیست... شما همین الان بزن همش رو پاک کن:)
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: سیستم بدون مشکل ران میشه
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, file haye .X ro bayad ba root pak koni
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, config haye X (mogheye load shodan na xorg) hame dar /tmp/ hast
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, gdm et ro yek bar reconfig kon
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: http://tobyqingnan.wordpress.com/2010/11/21/ubuntu-10-10-there-is-a-problem-with-the-configuration-server-usrliblibgconf2-4gconf-sanity-check-2-exited-with-error-status-256/ این راه حلش چطوره؟
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, daram check mikonam
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, emtehan kon bebein javab mide
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: اومده همه مجوزا رو داده؟ به محتویات .gconf
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: به نظرم این ی جور فایل  برای پیدا کردن خطا هست... الان حجم پوشه usr رو زیاد کردم.. فک میکنه مشکل پیدا کرده
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: من برم ی تست بزنم.. امیدوارم درست شه
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, wish u luck
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi,
<SaEeDIRHA> inam test kon
<SaEeDIRHA> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: http://guide.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587918
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: اینجا هم یکی دیگه هست میگه مشکل tmp هست!
<novidi> TMP fix: $ sudo chown -rwx root:root /tmp $ sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<novidi> sudo chmod 1777 /tmp یعنی چی؟ این خط؟
<SaEeDIRHA> yani permissione /tmp ro avaz mikne
<SaEeDIRHA> mikone
<novidi> the-light: http://guide.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587918 این آدرس رو ی جا ذخیره کن... بعدن ازت میگیرم ;)
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: آره به چی تغییرمیده فقط!؟
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: 1777 یعنی چی!؟
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, permission bayad in bashe
<SaEeDIRHA> drwxrwxrwt  18 root root  4096 2011-01-14 12:16 tmp
<SaEeDIRHA> shomarey haye octal hast baraye avaz kardane permission , mitooni ham intori taghiresh beci chmod oug+rwx /tmp/
<the-light> novidi: ba mani navid ya eshtebah bud?
<SaEeDIRHA> bedi*
<novidi> the-light: با خودت بودم :ی
<the-light> novidi: ok save esh mikonam :)
<novidi> the-light: thx :D
<novidi> SaEeDIRHA: مرسی.... برم برای تست ;)
<SaEeDIRHA> novidi, np ;)
<erghezi> ‏SaEeDIRHA: درررررررررررررررس شدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
<erghezi> ‏آقا بزن کف مرتب رو :ي
<erghezi> ‏the-light: پخ کن آدرس رو :ی
<the-light> erghezi: http://guide.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587918 ;)
<erghezi> ‏SaEeDIRHA: فقط ی چیزی :) نمی دونم چرا دوباره این پیغام برای من اومده!
<erghezi> ‏SaEeDIRHA: میگه usr جا نداررره:)
<erghezi> ‏من ناسلامتی همین الان دو گیگ بهش اضافه کردم!
<SaEeDIRHA> erghezi, ummmmm
<erghezi> ‏SaEeDIRHA: عجب :) این مدلیش رو ندیده بودم :ی
<SaEeDIRHA> in khoorooji ro bede plz, "df -h"
<erghezi>  SaEeDIRHA  /dev/mapper/me-usr    6.9G  6.6G   28M 100% /usr
<erghezi> ‏SaEeDIRHA: ولی حالا برای lvm رو نگاه کن
<erghezi>  LV Size                9.00 GiB
<erghezi> ‏من نه گیگش کردم!
<erghezi> ‏اما الان همون ۷ گیگ نشون میده :)))
<erghezi>  usr  me   -wi-ao   9.00g
<erghezi> ‏این مدلیش رو ندیده بودم!
<erghezi> ‏SaEeDIRHA: فک کنم ی دستور رو جا انداختم
<erghezi> ‎SaEeDIRHA:  درست شد :ي /dev/mapper/me-usr    8.9G  6.6G  1.9G  78% /usr
<erghezi> ‏SaEeDIRHA: أقا مشکل مربوط بود به پوشه tmp
<SaEeDIRHA> erghezi, good
<erghezi> ‏SaEeDIRHA: اون فایله میخواست ی فایلی رو بسازه تو پوشه tmp
<erghezi> ‏SaEeDIRHA: مجوز نداشت!
<erghezi> ‏SaEeDIRHA: 1777 درستش کرد :ی
<SaEeDIRHA> good
<erghezi> ‏SaEeDIRHA: حالا این چه مدلیه؟ من هنوزم نفهمیدم :ی
<SaEeDIRHA> man chmod
<erghezi> ‏SaEeDIRHA: من فک می کردم ۷۷۷ دیگه آخرشه!
<erghezi> ‏نه اون عددش رو میگما :ی chmod رو می دونستم
<erghezi> ‏btavakkoli: سلااااااااااام :)
<erghezi> ‏btavakkoli: بیا جشن بگیر :ی سیستم من درس شد :پی
<SaEeDIRHA> erghezi, fek koanm on baraye sticky bit bashe
<btavakkoli> erghezi, چش بود؟
<btavakkoli> :)
<SaEeDIRHA> erghezi, http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html
<btavakkoli> erghezi, سلام
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: salam azize del emruz lug miyay
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, no, i'm busy ;)
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, salam bar aziz'tarin :)
<SaEeDIRHA> erghezi, http://www.dba-oracle.com/linux/chmod_permission.htm
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: haji tavalodo az dast midia
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, یه شام طلب من :)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ishala
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ;)
<erghezi> ‏btavakkoli: ترکیده بود :ی
<erghezi> ‏SaEeDIRHA: خدا خیرت بده :ی خب اینا همش سه رقمیه :ی ۴ رفمی نداریم که :ی
<SaEeDIRHA> akharin linki ke behe dadam ro paraghraph haye akharesho bekhoon :D
<erghezi> ‏SaEeDIRHA: ی خوردش رو پیست کن :ی ببینم کدوم خطش رو میگی :ي
<SaEeDIRHA> erghezi, $ chmod 1777 public
<SaEeDIRHA> akhare safhe
<SaEeDIRHA> erghezi, "We see that the last character of the permissions string has a t indicating ....."
<SaEeDIRHA> erghezi, motevajeh shodi ?
<maour> .
<alabd> salam , ba gprs irancell nemishe be id yahoo vasl shod ba narmafzare empathy , yani irancell block karde yahoo chatesh ro ?
<Maryam> salam
<Maryam> kasi metone fzayesh soratt interneto toye linux baram tzeh bedeh
<Maryam> kasi nest
<Hadi_Hodjati> salam
<Hadi_Hodjati> kesi inja hast betune komak kone?
<n4v4r3d> salam
<n4v4r3d> Hadi_Hodjati: che komaki mikhai?
 * WhiteCrow1 salam bax
 * WhiteCrow1 bax shab khosh 
<M0rteza> سلام به همه ، دوستان کسی روی آپتانا 3 بتا ، گیت کار کرده ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-15
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ping
<hale> salam
<hale> salaaaaaaaaaaaam
<hale> aya softwari hast ke trafic ro dakhele lan neshon bede?
<hale> albate manzoram ine ke bedonim to shabake bandwidth cheghad dare estefade mishe
<hale> ?????
<lxsameer> hale: vnstat
<lxsameer> hale: axare network monitor ha in ghabeliato daran
<everplays> applet-e netspeed ham hast
<ilius> hale: gnome-system-monitor
<hale> ilius: ok. tnx
<hale> ilius: yani in ro ye system gheire admin nasb she  kole shabake ro neshon mide?
<ilius> hale: graph e send o receive e hamun system ro neshun mide
<ilius> hale: Alt+F2 => gnome-system-monitor ==> khodet bebin
<hale> ilius: ok.
<hale> tnx
<hale> bye
<hale> salam
<hale> mikham apache2 ro to ubuntu 10.4 nasb konam ama mige could not fond package?
<hale> kasi komaki miresone behem?
<lxsameer> hale: apt-get install apache2
<lxsameer> hale: sudo apt-get install apache2
<hale> lxsameer: hamino mizanam va peygham bala ro migiram khob
<lxsameer> hale: sudo apt-get update
<hale> onam mige movaghatan resourse unavailbe
<lxsameer> hale: mohtavaye in file o bede /etc/apt/sources.list
<hale> lxsameer: vim
<hale> vim-gnome
<hale> vim-tiny
<hale> vim -gtk
<hale> vim-nox
<hale> lxsameer: ?
<lxsameer> hale: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<hale> man ubuntu ro to cmware nasb kardam alan
<hale> mohtaviatesh hamoni bod ke list kardam
<lxsameer> hale: khob pas fekr mikonam networkesh kar nemikone
 * lxsameer raft nahar
<hale> lxsameer: :-(
<hale> man internet daram ama nemidonam chera mige package not found
<hale> na tanha apache balke har software dg ham nasb nemishe
<reza> salam
<reza> من یه سرور دارم اپدیت کردم
<reza> دیگه بوت نمیشه
<reza> کسی میتونه مشکلمو حل کنه؟
<reza> تروخدا حل کنید
<reza> عابروم رفته
<reza> :(
<lxsameer> reza: chejuri update kardi
<reza> yum update
<reza> centos 5.5
<reza> است
<lxsameer> reza: hmmmmmmm centos :( in ja channel e ubuntue pesare khub
<reza> میدونم ولی خوب
<lxsameer> reza: kolan centos chize khubi nist
<reza> 2تاشون لینوکس هستند
<reza> من الان رو هوا هستم
<reza> تروخدا کمکم کنید
<lxsameer> reza: paneli chizi dari azash
<reza> :(
<reza> اره
<reza> دیتاسنتر
<reza> resource
<reza> داده
<reza> بدم؟
<reza> لینوکس خودش بوت نمیشه
<lxsameer> bebin be logi chizi dast rasi dari
<reza> resource
<reza> است
<reza> الان
<reza> دیتاسنتر میگه از اونجا میتونید
<reza> درست کنید
<reza> ولی هرچی میزنم قبول نمیکنه دستور
<lxsameer> ??? in resource chi hast
<lxsameer> VPS e ya dedicated ?
<reza> dedicated
<lxsameer> reza: khob ba in hesab age HP i chizi bashe ba iLO mituni behesh connect shi, ya age brand nabashe hatman ye control panel behet midan
<reza> واضع تر میگی؟
<lxsameer> bebin alan bayad ye control panel dashte bashi ke betuni bahash un server o control koni , dari ?
<reza> اره
<reza> resource
<reza> هست دیگه
<lxsameer> aha esmesh resource ?
<reza> اره
<reza> ببین ریسورس
<reza> برای مواقع ضروری هست
<reza> میتونی سرور نجات بدی
<reza> که با
<reza> ssh
<reza> باید وصل شی بهش
<lxsameer> khob alan mituni ba ssh behesh vasl shi ?
<reza> اره
<lxsameer> khob connect sho behesh
<lxsameer> bad hostname bezan begu bebinam khuruji chi mide
<reza>  root@rescue ~ # hostname rescue root@rescue ~ #
<lxsameer> hmmmmmmmmm khob ip e serveret chande
<reza> 46.4.34.204
<lxsameer> khob hala unja ke ssh kardi ye ifconfig bede
<reza>  root@rescue ~ # ifconfig eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:92:33:81:12           inet addr:46.4.34.204  Bcast:46.4.34.255  Mask:255.255.255.192           inet6 addr: fe80::21d:92ff:fe33:8112/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:55991 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:43293 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqu
<lxsameer> reza: khob alan in daghighan server e khodete dige
<lxsameer> reza: boro log haro bekhun bebin moshgel az kojast
<reza> yes
<reza> خوب مشکل اینه
<reza> ریسورس است
<lxsameer> reza: ya agar faghat webserver et khabide ino bezan
<reza> هیچ کاری نمیشه کرد
<reza> لینوکس هم بوت نمیشه
<lxsameer> service httpd restart
<reza> بابا سرور خوابیده
<reza> لینوکسش
<reza> اونارو منم بلدم
<lxsameer> rescue na resource
<reza> لینوکس بوت نمیشه
<lxsameer> reza: khob azize man, man bayad ye errori chizi bebinam ta betunam komaket konam injuri ke nemishe
<lxsameer> reza: bootlog ro roshan kon va yebar reboot kon bad dobare ssh kon va bootlog o bede be man
<mori64>  کسی در باره این ارور چیزی میدونه "Your CPU is lacking expected security protection"
<mori641> تپپ
<mori641> no one
<everplays> lxsameer, marde momen chera mardom ro az rahe rast ghafel mikoni? centos kollan be dard nemikhore?
<lxsameer> everplays: are :D
<lxsameer> everplays: khubi
<everplays> lxsameer, badi nist, khodet chetori?
<lxsameer> everplays: nokaretam shokre khoda
<lxsameer> everplays: nemidunam chera kolan ba redhat base a ertebat nemitunam bargharar knoam
<everplays> lxsameer, hehe! aval khoda ro esbat kon :)
<everplays> lxsameer, rastesh manam kamtar az 1sale switch kardam beheshoon, ta ghablesh ham ta delet bekhad fosh midadam beheshoon
<everplays> makhsoosan fedora :D
<lxsameer> everplays: na kolan ru serverham ghablan Centos bud koli asab khurd mikard aza ama alan debian bi saro seda kar mikone
<everplays> trip-esh fargh mikone, ehtemalan bahat sazgar naboode lxsameer
<lxsameer> everplays: are 100% :D
<lxsameer> everplays: tarafdaraye khodesho dare
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> hame khuban?
<Omid> ishalla
<Omid> man bishtar az do sale ke az ubuntu estefade mikonam
<Omid> hala mikham taghiire karbari bedam
<Omid> barname neivisi
<Omid> va mohasebat
<Omid> scripting o...
<Omid> be nazaretun behtare ubuntu ro hefz konam ya beram ba fedora?
<hale> salam
<hale> bacheha
<Omid> salam
<lxsameer> Omid: ubuntu behtare :D debian az unam behtare
<hale> mikham ye folder i ro az windows be ubuntu ke ba vmware e share konam
<lxsameer> hale: moshgelet hal shod?
<hale> link monasebi peida nemikonam
<everplays> Omid, hame karat ro ba ubuntu mitooni bokoni hala har zabooni mikhad bashe (ruby/python/php/perl/...)
<hale> lxsameer: yes. sudo apt-get update halesh kard
<lxsameer> hale: ;) khoda ro shokr
<Omid> ok
<hale> lxsTNX
<Omid> akhe shenidam ke library ha aval tooye fedora mian
<hale> lxsameer: TNX
<lxsameer> hale: ;)
<Omid> mamnun ;)
<Omid> inja kasi gtk ham kar mikone?
<everplays> Omid, khob are. vase development fedora kheyli behtar-e, vali oon ghadr fargh nemikone ke bekhay system ro be ham berizi
<Omid> everplays: hamin "kheyli"-ha man ro be shak andakhte
<lxsameer> Omid: kolan az in lahaza farghi nemikon chon age ye lib ham bekhay estefade koni va distro nadashte bashe majburi khodet dl koni ,
<lxsameer> Omid: kheyli ham kam pish miad ke ye chizi ke ubuntu dare ro fedora nadashte bashe ya bar ax
<everplays> lxsameer, too noskhe 14 kheyli roo in mozoo kar karde dude. dar haddi ke hata D ro ham toop support mikone
<everplays> dar kol vase development fedora 14 kheyli khoobe
<everplays> ama hala farz ham bokonim shoma az noskhe akhar estefade kardi vase development, bayad server-et ham hamoono estefade kone ke axar ghadimi taran
<everplays> vase hamin kheyli edge kar kardan ham khoob nist
<lxsameer> everplays: man ba ubuntu ziad ashna nistam ama Debian hamechi dare dige unam up2date (albate age testing ya sid bashi)
<Omid> lxsameer: khob in ro ubuntu ham dare
<everplays> lxsameer, masale sar-e dashtan nadashtan nist, masale sar-e ready to use boodan-e :)
<lxsameer> Omid: chi ro?
<Omid> lxsameer: uptodate budan o... ro
<lxsameer> everplays: hmmmmmmmmmmm haghighatesh man ye bar bishtar ba fedora kar nakardam va nemidunam manzur az ready to use chie, vali khob alan man chandin sale ba debian kar mikonam va az ghaza programmeram vali khob ta alan ke hal dade
<lxsameer> Omid: aha
<lxsameer> Omid: miduni ye chize saligheie masalan man debian khosham miad everplays fedora momkene to gentoo khoshet biad
 * everplays agrees
<everplays> daghighan vase hamin goftam oon ghadr fargh nemikone ke bekhay switch koni
<everplays> vali gentoo roo asabe! 24/7 bayad compile koni
<Omid> ahan
<everplays> Omid, mikhay chi code bezani?
<Omid> albate man ba office linux yekami moshkel daram
<Omid> gtk
<everplays> manzooram zaboonesh bood, ehteman python?
<Omid> albate faghat ye proje hast ke mikham ba un anjamesh bedam
<Omid> na c++
<everplays> ! pas aval migofti mikhay script nevisi koni ke
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<everplays> anyway
<everplays> locobot_5, shut up
<everplays> heh! 3 bood ke na 5
<everplays> lol
<Omid> goftam scripting ham mikham bokonam
<Omid> manzuram in bud ke karbarimo ro avaz konam
<Omid> farzan ye shell script benevisi ta code azash estefade koni
<Omid> ke barname ejrash kone
<Omid> mishe az gtk tooo zaban haye dige ham estefade kard?
<everplays> yep, hata javascript
<Omid> nemidunestam :-/
<hale> emroz etefaghaye ajibi baram miofte
<hale> vaghti terminal  open mikonam faghat page baz mishe nemishe chizi type kard
<Omid> kasi tex kar karde?
<Omid> man ye amuzesh daram ama faghat baraye rtle
<Omid> !!!!
<Omid> salam
<Omid> kasi manbae khub va3 lam tooo linux soragh dare?
<Omid> too ubuntu
<Omid> az session estefade mikonam
<Omid> ama javab nemide
<Omid> fekr konam bayad yeki az filaye config ro taghiir bedam
<Omid> inja web developer dariiim?
<narcislinux> amidelalune:  salam , tarjome gnome time payan dare ?
<amidelalune> narcislinux, are dige
<amidelalune> narcislinux, baraye release gnome 3 bayad amade she
<narcislinux> amidelalune: keye ?
<amidelalune> narcislinux, hodudan avvale ordibehesht
<narcislinux> okk
<amidelalune> narcislinux, cheto?
<narcislinux> amidelalune:  hichi man hanoz daram hamon avali ro tarjome mikonam
<amidelalune> narcislinux, color manager?, kheyli khube, cheghadr pish rafti?
<narcislinux> amidelalune:  nesfe bisjtaresh taghriban
<amidelalune> narcislinux, :O oh eyval, kheyli khube hodudan mishe 0.8 % yani nazdik be yek darsade kolle tarjomeye gnome
<amidelalune> :)
<narcislinux> !!
 * narcislinux fekresho nemikard ! 
 * amidelalune tazegi ha hamash fekre in chiza ro mikone
<amidelalune> nixoeen, hi
<nixoeen> amidelalune: hi
<amidelalune> nixoeen, moein? right? هنوز هم توی لانچپد ترجمه می‌کنی؟
<nixoeen> amidelalune: are, vali kamtar
<amidelalune> nixoeen, hmm, mikhastam begam ke tuye teame tarjomeye gnome ham kheyli niyaz be komak hast age dust dashte bashi va meghdare ziyadi az tarjomeha ba ubuntu moshtarak hast
<nixoeen> amidelalune: leaderesh kie ? Roozbeh ?
<amidelalune> nixoeen, na
<nixoeen> amidelalune: ghadim ke un bood, avaz shode ?
<amidelalune> leader ke na vali coordinator(hamahang konande) manam
<amidelalune> nixoeen, ey baba
<amidelalune> nixoeen, meske aslan dar jaryan nabudi
<amidelalune> nixoeen, kheyli be sakhti avaz shod, are
<nixoeen> amidelalune: hamun coordinator manzooram bud, sorry
<amidelalune> nixoeen, http://l10n.gnome.org/teams/fa
<amidelalune> nixoeen, yek head start mikhaym bezanim o har jur shode beresunim be release baediye gnome
<nixoeen> amidelalune: yeki az dalayeli ke teame tarjomeye Ubuntu unja Gnome ro tarjome nemikone ine ke Roozbeh engar tarjome haye Ubuntu ro ghabul nemikard
<nixoeen> amidelalune: va mikhast ke hameye tarjome ha tooye khode gnome anjam beshe
<nixoeen> amidelalune: chi ro alan tarjome mikonid ? Gnome 3 ?
<amidelalune> nixoeen, ajab! khob eshtebah mikarde, bayad hamahang bashe tarjomeha hamin, yeki az nazare keyfiyat va yeki ham baraye inke dobare kari nashe
<amidelalune> are gnom 3
<nixoeen> amidelalune: khob badan mishe pas una ham merge kard, ke too too launchpad ham gnome tarjome she
<amidelalune> nixoeen, are man faghat tu fekram ke bebinam chejuri mishe hamahang kard ke chizi ke yek ja tarjome shod jaye dige dobare tarjome nashe
<nixoeen> amidelalune: sade tarin rahesh ine ke hame too launchpad tarjome konan
<nixoeen> amidelalune: bad hameye khorooji hasho be gnome ezafe konid
<amidelalune> nixoeen, albate aksesh ham hamunghadr sadas ke hame tuye gnome anjam bedan, bekhosus ke tarjomehaye gnome, mostaghim mire tuye release ubuntu,vali man baeziha invar dust daran kar konan baezi ha unvar
<nixoeen> amidelalune: are, aksesham mishe
<nixoeen> amidelalune: unja jayi dare ke online beshe tarjome kard ?
<nixoeen> amidelalune: ya offline tarjome mikonid ?
<amidelalune> nixoeen, offline
<nixoeen> amidelalune: age kasi online bekhad, jayi dare ?
<amidelalune> yek rahe khub ine ke kasayi ke mikhan tu launchpad tarjome konan, pkg ro tuye gnome reserve konan ke kasi rush kar nakone
<nixoeen> amidelalune: glossary darid ?
<amidelalune> nixoeen,
<amidelalune> are
<amidelalune> http://ifsug.org/wiki/index.php?title=%D9%BE%D8%B1%D9%88%DA%98%D9%87%E2%80%8C%DB%8C_%D8%AA%D8%B1%D8%AC%D9%85%D9%87#.D8.B1.D8.A7.D9.87.D9.86.D9.85.D8.A7.E2.80.8C.D9.87.D8.A7_.D9.88_.D8.A7.D8.A8.D8.B2.D8.A7.D8.B1.E2.80.8C.D9.87.D8.A7.DB.8C_.D8.AA.D8.B1.D8.AC.D9.85.D9.87
<nixoeen> amidelalune: ok, negah mikonam age vaght bokonam join misham
<amidelalune> nixoeen, very good
<nixoeen> amidelalune: albate ehtemalan ta Feb. nemiresam bekhatere dargirihayi ke daram
<nixoeen> amidelalune: vali badesh ehtemalan join besham
<amidelalune> nixoeen, ok, kare davtalabanas, har vaght dust dashti
<amidelalune> merci az tavajjohet
<nixoeen> amidelalune: khahesh
<hale> salam
<hale> kasi haste ke squid kar karde bashe?
<hale> kheili diram shode
<hale> lotfan age midonid javab bedid
<navidi> hi
<navidi> ღ♥ஜاگه عاشق يا تنهايي بياஜ♥ღ
<navidi> http://takoshagh.blogfa.com/
<navidi> ?
<narcislinux> divaneh
<erghezi> ‏everplays: سلام :) بیا ی خورده از این آندروید برام بگو ببینم چی به چیه؟
<erghezi> ‏everplays: چرا  نقل زبونه که ازاد نیست؟
<everplays> erghezi, salaam dude
<everplays> bishtar be khatere jaryanat-e javas erghezi , vali oona apache2 release kardan-esh
<everplays> hala nokte dige-i ham ke hast ine ke masalan age samsung biad roo android kar-e khassi bokone-o nasb kone roo gooshiaye khodesh niaz nist source-esh ro bede
<everplays> vali khob aslan nabayad ye distro-e linux entezar dashte bashi. masalan vase inke root begiri kolli darde sar dare
<erghezi> ‏everplays: ایوول ... پس من جمله  تو وبلاگم رو اصلاح کنم
<erghezi> ‏everplays: بگم چی دقیقن؟
<erghezi> ‏everplays: فرق داره میگو با این اندروید؟ به خصوص تو باز بودنشه
<erghezi> ‏everplays: من آخه شنیدم سامسونگ گلکسی فارسی داره
<erghezi> ‏everplays: ولی نسخه ای که از گوگل میگیریم، فارسی نداره اصن
<everplays> bebin avalin nokte ine ke kollan entezar-e ye distro-e linux-i dashtan ro nemishe az android dasht (meego ye distro-e)
<everplays> erghezi, daghighan nokte sar-e license-eshe dude
<nice_2000> برنامه نویس کیوت اینجا هست؟
<everplays> license-e apache2 mige khode app aslie bayad azad bashe va source-esh ham mojood bashe
<erghezi> ‏everplays: آپاچی دقیقن چطوریه؟ اجازه میده سورس رو ببندی؟
<everplays> ama hala samsung peyda mishe masalan miad farsi ro dorost mikone (farsitel ro bebin) hala dige samsung niaz nadare source ro bede
<everplays> erghezi, ye chiz too maye haye license-e new bsd
<erghezi> ‏everplays:  اوپس! پس میشه گفت آندرویدی که روی گوشی‌هاست، باز و آزاد نیست؟
<erghezi> ‏everplays: ممکنه ی روز گوشی بیاد که از آندروید کامل باز استفاده کنه
<everplays> erghezi, az nazar-e ghanooni mitoone in karo bokone, vali khob mosalaman hame os ro ke nemitoone az aval benevise
<everplays> daghighan
<everplays> yani mitoone samsung ye chizi ezafe kone va source-esh ro nade :)
<erghezi> ‏everplays: که همین کار رو کرده :) پدرسوخته فارسی  داره خب
<everplays> ya har sherkat-e dige-i ke az android estefade mikone
<everplays> erghezi, vase jaryan-e farsi ino bebin > http://farsitel.com/fa/
<erghezi> ‏everplays: اینو دیدم! این خیلی فارسیش بیشتره از سامسونگ :) ولی اینم سورس نداده
<erghezi> ‏everplays: حتی من نمی دونم میشه به ۲.۳ آپدیت کرد یا نه
<everplays> age license-esh gpl bood dige nemitoonestan hamchin kari bokonan va source nadan
<everplays> erghezi, shak nakon mishe, ye minimum requirement-i vase hardware-esh hast ke age oono dashte bashe gooshit mitooni vali khob rasman mardom-e addi nemitoonan az in kara bokonan age khode sherkat-e nade update-o
<erghezi> ‏everplays: آخه من تو سایتا سرچ میکنم...  طرف اومده آپدیت کرده... کارکرد موبایل مشکل دار شده!
<erghezi> ‏everplays: یکی عکس نمیگیره.. یکی فیلم نمیگیره
<erghezi> ‏everplays: یکی GPS از کار می یوفته!
<erghezi> ‏everplays: پس من برم این گندی که زدم رو درست کنم
<everplays> ;)
<erghezi> ‏everplays: یارو فک کرده نقد آندرویده!  اومده کامنت که چرا توهین کردی
<everplays> are!
<everplays> didamesh :P
<everplays> lol
<erghezi> ‏everplays: بابا اصلن محوریت داستان n9 بود و میگو :))
<everplays> taraf fekr karde zedde android-i
 * everplays has to go
<everplays> felan erghezi  ;)
<nice_2000> هست؟ Qt برنامه نویس
<sia_> salam be doostan
<jeus> سلام دوستان توی این لینک کدوم لینک را باید دانلود کنم ؟ http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.7/i386/iso-cd/
<nixoeen> jeus: age mikhay az internet nasb koni, in kafie: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.7/i386/iso-cd/debian-507-i386-businesscard.iso
<jeus> nixoeen, mikham base ye server nasb konam
<nixoeen> jeus: farghi nemikoni
<nixoeen> jeus: age mikhay az roo internet nasb koni, uni ke link dadam
<jeus> nixoeen, CPU hay Xeon 64 bit hesab mishan ?
<nixoeen> jeus: bayad specification esho negah koni. Ham 32bit dare, ham 64 bit
<jeus> chejori mitonam negah konam ?
<jeus> nixoeen, computer ye server G6 HP hast
<jeus> ba 4 ta cpu 4 hasteee
<nixoeen> jeus: bebin modele CPUsh chie khob
<jeus> nixoeen, daghighan ine
<jeus> nixoeen, http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06a/15351-15351-3328412-241644-241475-3884082.html
<nixoeen> jeus: khob CPUsh chie ?
<nixoeen> jeus: in khodesh baz mitune CPUsh chizaye mokhtalef bashe
<nixoeen> jeus: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jeus> nixoeen, Cpu Intel® Xeon® 5500 series
<jeus> nixoeen, 4 ta 4 hastee dare
<nixoeen> jeus: modele daghigh. khodet dari migi Series e 5500
<jeus> khob bego chejoori daghighan be fahmam ?
<nixoeen> jeus: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nixoeen> jeus: va un modeli ke gofti 2 ta CPU bishtar nemikhore
<jeus> nixoeen, alan roosh win server 2003 nasbe ke sherkat foroshande nasb karde ke license nadare base hamin baeed midonam ke win server dorosti roosh nab karde bashan va man chon mikham roosh linux nasb konam baram moheme
<nixoeen> jeus: cpu-z ro roosh nasb koni daghigh behet mige
<jeus> nixoeen, ye soal man : motmaenam ke Servere hamine ama vaghti ke task manager ro to windows mibinam 16 CPU daran kar mikonan ?
<jeus> nixoeen, chejoori mishe hamchin chizi?
<nixoeen> jeus: khob pas 2 ta cpu e 4 core dare, ba Hyperthread
<jeus> age nahayat 2 ta cpu ham roosh bashe va nahayat 6 hastee bashan mishe 12 ta
<jeus> zarb mishan dar ham nixoeen ?
<nixoeen> jeus: har core 2 ta thread dare, dar kol 8 ta core, ke mishe 16 ta thread
<jeus>  nixoeen  2(CPU) * (4(Core)+2(thread)) = 12
<jeus> nixoeen, bazam 4 ta kam dare
<nixoeen> jeus: har core 2 ta thread dare, 4*2*2
<jeus> kar tread ha daghighan chiye nixoeen ?
<nixoeen> jeus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper-threading
<jeus> nixoeen, ye soal dige ham azat daram va ine ke man bayad drive hay in server ro raid konam ba linux rah andazi drive raid rahate ?
<nixoeen> jeus: sakht nist ;)
<jeus> ok pas mitonam khodam rash bensazam
<jeus> nixoeen,
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-16
<rubenser> hi
<lxsameer> ajab barfi miad
<hale> lxsameer: salam are khodayi
<hale> lxsameer: ejaze hast?
<dark-sun> سلام ملت...
<lxsameer> shiiiiiiiiiiiiit i hate irancell
<dark-sun> lxsameer: makhsosan iran3l ;)
<lxsameer> dark-sun: baba ye barf ke miad hamechi falaj mishe
<amidelalune> bmoqimi, ping
<bmoqimi> amidelalune: ?
<amidelalune> #ifsug
<amidelalune> bmoqimi, ^^
<bmoqimi> amidelalune: switch to Mlug
<b_z> salam
<b_z> khobin
<b_z> ye soale kocholo daram
<b_z> mishe beporsam
<lxsameer> rasm be ine ke beporsi harki balad bashe javab mide
<dark-sun> lxsameer: چرا می‌ترسونیش! بگو هر کی سوال داره یک فیش صد هزار تومنی واریز کنه به حساب بعدش بپرسه
<dark-sun> سوال‌های کوچیک ۹۹ هزار تومن
<dark-sun> سوال‌های بزرگ هم صد میلیون
<dark-sun> b_z: شما سوالی داشتین؟<
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> lxsameer: جریمه‌ی گفتن سوال دارم و نپرسیدن چقدر بود ال ایکس سامر؟
<dark-sun> هفتاد هزار تومن بعد از یارانه‌ها بیشتر نشده؟
<dark-sun> ChanServ: حواست به بی زد باشه. تا الان هفتاد تومن بدهی داره
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<b_z> man mazerat mikham
<b_z> raftam to anjoman post bezanam
<b_z> havasam part shod
<b_z> bebakhshid toro khoda
<dark-sun> b_z: اصلا نمی‌شه هیچ راهی نداره تا الان شد صد و هفتاد تومن
<dark-sun> :)))
<b_z> taze oomadam ubuntu
<dark-sun> سامر دستش رو ول نکن
<b_z> agha man ke kari nakardam
<b_z> :D
<b_z> ببخشید من میخواستم یک برنامه نصب کنم\ وقتی برنامه رو اجرا میکنم Ubuntu software center اجرا میشه ولی برنامه نصب نمیشه و در حالت waiting for apt-get to exit متوقف میشه و اتفاقی نمی افته ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید
<b_z> in soalam bood
<lxsameer> dark-sun: jane khodam esmam سمیر e
<lxsameer> b_z: esme barnamat chie ?
<b_z> nessus
<dark-sun> lxsameer: ای بابا ال ایکس سامر من شما رو از قدیما می‌شناسم. اسم کوجیکتون هم سامر بود داداشتون هم سیامک بود
<b_z> rahnamayi mikonin
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D dige ino eshteb kardi
<lxsameer> b_z: bebin ino bezan sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dark-sun> lxsameer: شوخی کردم سیامک می‌دونستم خودتی
<dark-sun> :))))
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D:D:D:D:
<b_z> chizi nazad
<lxsameer> b_z: khob khube
<lxsameer> b_z: hala ino bezan aptitude show nessus
<b_z> aptitude show nessus
<b_z> The program 'aptitude' can be found in the following packages:  * aptitude  * aptitude-gtk Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<lxsameer> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<lxsameer> badesh commande ghablio
<b_z> aptitude show nessus ino bezanam hala
<b_z> ?
<b_z> y/ n?
<b_z> chi bezanam
<b_z> ?
<lxsameer> are
<b_z> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?   ino chi bezanam
<b_z> ?
<b_z> ?
<b_z> oono jadam n
<b_z> bad command
<b_z> ino dad
<b_z> The program 'aptitude' can be found in the following packages:  * aptitude  * aptitude-gtk Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<lxsameer> y bayad mizadi
<b_z> e
<b_z> az aval miram
<b_z> ey vala
<b_z> dare ye karayi mikone
<b_z> :d
<b_z> 30
<b_z> 100 shod
<b_z> ye karayi kard
<b_z> hala chi bezanam
<b_z> ?
<b_z> hala ino bezanam
<b_z> ?
<b_z> aptitude show nessus
<b_z> No current or candidate version found for nessus Package: nessus State: not a real package
<b_z> ino dad
<lxsameer> b_z: hala bezan apt-get install nessus
<lxsameer> y
<b_z> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<b_z> man khodam nab kardam man rootam
<b_z> alan bayad chi kar konam
<lxsameer> sudo apt-get install nessus
<b_z> E: Package 'nessus' has no installation candidate
<b_z> chera nemishe
<b_z> ?
<Guest48157> salam
<dark-sun> می‌گه موج سرما در یک سوم شمالی کشور اتفاق می‌افته.. بعدش می‌گه استان‌های خوزستان و... تحت تاثیر قرار می‌گیرن
<dark-sun> بنده خدا یا جهت‌ها رو بلد نیست یا فکر کرده اینجا کویته!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> Guest48157: سلام هموطن. خوش اومدی
<lxsameer> b_z:  apt-cache search nessus
<dark-sun> راهنمای تعویض کرنل - (وقتی لینوکس می‌سوزد)
<the-light> dark-sun: malikhuliaei shodi?
<dark-sun> the-light: چالیخولیایی؟
<dark-sun> قدیما یک حلزون داشت که می‌گفت هر کسی رو نیش بزنه یکی از دندوناش خراب می‌شه
<Guest53360> salam
<Guest53360> moshkel daram mishe beporsam
<dark-sun> Guest53360: سلام خوبی؟
<Guest53360> salam mamnoon
<dark-sun> Guest53360: یک فیش واریز کن بعدش سوالت رو پست کن به این کد پستی
<dark-sun> 8685858585885858585994
<dark-sun> :D
<Guest53360> :d
<Guest53360> man moshkele dagh kardan daram
<Guest53360> aslan nemizare dars bekhonam man
<Guest53360> :d
<Guest53360> faghadam ye pdf baze
<dark-sun> داغ کردن؟
<Guest53360> vali fane laptop dare zoze mikeshe
<dark-sun> دل ؟
<Guest53360> na
<dark-sun> system-monitor
<Guest53360> vaio
<Guest53360> fw 550
<dark-sun> رو باز کن ببین کدوم پروسه‌‌ای داره پروسه‌ی بیخودی می‌گیره
<dark-sun> سربرگ
<Guest53360> masiresho migin
<dark-sun> processes
<dark-sun> System > Administration
<dark-sun> یا
<dark-sun> system > Preferences
<dark-sun> باید باشه دقیق نمی‌دونم
<reza> سلام در مورد اضافه کردن مخزن کسیس هست کمکم کنه؟
<ilius> Guest53360: Alt+F2 ==> gnome-system-monitor
<dark-sun> reza: آسونه. گوگل کن یا از سعید بپرس حوصله داشته باشه جوابت رو می‌ده
<dark-sun> reza: حوصله‌ات هم نداشته باشه جواب نمی‌ده
<dark-sun> ilius: مگه نه سعید؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<Guest53360> to
<Guest53360> system
<Guest53360> monitor
<Guest53360> ye
<Guest53360> pro...
<ilius> dark-sun: redirect nakon ;-)
<Guest53360> dare
<reza> سعید خان هستی؟
<dark-sun> ilius: باشه. فیلترت می‌کنم
<dark-sun> :))
<Guest53360> sleep zade hamaro
<Guest53360> ye
<ilius> reza: http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/Repositories
<dark-sun> reza: خدا خیلی دوستت داره. برو حالش رو ببر
<Guest53360> in bara man bood
<Guest53360> ?
<Guest53360> makhajen
<Guest53360> makhazen
<Guest53360> ?
<reza> sudo sh -c 'echo "deb file:`readlink -f ~/debs` ./" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<reza> درسته؟
<Guest53360> man bezanam ino?
<reza> سورس لیت چیه؟
<ilius> reza: list e source ha
<ilius> reza: لیست جاهایی که نرم‌افزار میخواد از اونجا گرفته بشه و نصب بشه
<dark-sun> Guest53360: نه دست نزن مال شما نیست اون
<dark-sun> Guest53360: چرا به چیزی که مال شما نیست دست می‌زنین؟
<ilius> reza: حالا این «جا» می‌تونه اینترنت باشه یا هارد خودت یا سیدی
<dark-sun> :))
<Guest53360> chashm
<Guest53360> :d
<ilius> dark-sun: :-D
<Guest53360> alan manam rahnamayi konin
<Guest53360> :d
<reza> میگم بجای سورس لیست باسد چیزی بزار؟
<ilius> reza: ها؟؟
<dark-sun> Guest53360: روی سربرگ
<dark-sun> processes
<dark-sun> هستی؟
<Guest53360> bale
<dark-sun> Guest53360: خب یک کاری کن روی عنوان ستون
<reza> لیست سورس توش ادرس هست خودش یه فایل متنی هست؟
<dark-sun> Guest53360: cpu
<dark-sun> کلیک کن تا پروسه‌هایی که بیشتر پردازش می‌گیرن مشخص بشن
<dark-sun> یعنی بیان اول لیست
<dark-sun> Guest53360: توی اون ستون یک سری عدد می‌بینی.. مثلا چهارده. هفت .شش هر چی
<Guest53360> faghad
<ilius> reza: آره
<dark-sun> Guest53360: فقد نه عربیه! فقط
<ilius> reza: یه فایل متنی. شامل آدرس‌ها و تنظیمات دیگه
<Guest53360> gnom -system monitor beyne 4 ta 10%
<Guest53360> firefox
<Guest53360> 2 %
<ilius> reza: /etc/apt/source.list
<Guest53360> hamin baghiye sleep
<reza> داری یه نمونه بهم بدی ببینم؟
<ilius> Guest53360: sort by "CPU %" kon
<Guest53360> hamon karo kardam
<ilius> reza: توی ترمینال بزن
<ilius> reza: gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<ilius> reza: فقط ترجیحا تغییرش ندی (که با یوزر معمولی هم نمی‌تونی تغییر بدی) که خراب نشه
<dark-sun> Guest53360: فهمیدی کی پروسه زیادی می‌گیره؟
<dark-sun> Guest53360: وقتی سیستم رو ریست می‌کنی درست می‌شه؟
<reza> الان فایل متنی باز شد
<ilius> reza: خب! اینم نمونه که می‌خواستی
<reza> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,16876.msg129224.html#msg129224
<dark-sun> Guest53360: چی شد؟ ریست کردی؟ سیستمت سوخت؟
<reza> ببینید این یه مخزنه؟
<Guest53360> in mobile nemizare ke
<Guest53360> alan sar jam kol
<Guest53360> 2 ta
<Guest53360> daran estefade mikonan
<Guest53360> oonam yeki 10 darsade yeki 2 darsad
<Guest53360> hamin
<ilius> reza: منظورت رو متوجه نشدم
<Guest53360> baghiye sleepan
<ilius> reza: اونجا یه نفر سوال پرسیده
<dark-sun> Guest53360: بعد از ریست درست نمی‌شه لپ تاپت؟
<ilius> reza: shoma ba SuperOS kari nadari!
<Guest53360> na
<reza> من ری ست کنم؟
<ilius> reza: برای چی؟
<ilius> reza: کی به شما گفت ریست کنی؟ یا چیکار کردی که میخوای ریست کنی؟
<reza> شک کردم
<dark-sun> reza: شما کامپیوترت سوخته. باندازش بیرون
<dark-sun> :)))
<ilius> :-D
<Guest53360> ye soal
<Guest53360> ina ke sleepan
<ilius> dark-sun: lol خیلی باحالی
<Guest53360> jari nadaran
<Guest53360> :d
<reza> نه نکردم اونجا رو دیدین
<reza> ادرس مخزن  تونت چطوری گیر بیارم؟
<ilius> reza: چه مخزنی؟
<dark-sun> Guest53360: ریست کن اون لپ تاپت رو ببینم بازم داغ می‌کنه یا نه
<dark-sun> Guest53360: ریست ریست ریست ریست
<ilius> reza: مخازن رسمی که هست توش، فقط شاید بخوای فعال یا غیرفعال کنی
<Guest53360> chashm chashm
<dark-sun> ilius: ;)
<Guest53360> alan miyam
<ilius> reza: مخازن غیررسمی هم که زیاده
<dark-sun> الان کامپیوترش می‌سوزه!
<dark-sun> :D
<reza> یه غیر رسمی میگی ادرس رو؟
<ilius> reza: اگه نرم‌افزاری توی مخازن رسمی نبود، توی اینترنت سرچ می‌کنی ببینی بقیه چیکار می‌کنن
<ilius> reza: ممکنه یه مخزن غیررسمی اون نرم‌افزار رو داشته باشه
<ilius> reza: مثلا  http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<ilius> reza: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ dapper free non-free
<ilius> reza: البته اینو اضافه نکنی ها
<ilius> reza: مال یه ورژن دیگه‌س
<ilius> reza: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ maverick free non-free
<ilius> reza: اینو می‌تونی به اون فایل اضافه کنی
<reza> سعید جان هستید؟
<reza> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/
<reza> این مخزنه؟
<reza> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/ این ادرس یه مخزنه؟
<ilius> reza: نه
<ilius> (03:55:00 PM) ilius: reza: اگه نرم‌افزاری توی مخازن رسمی نبود، توی اینترنت سرچ می‌کنی ببینی بقیه چیکار می‌کنن
<ilius> (03:55:12 PM) ilius: reza: ممکنه یه مخزن غیررسمی اون نرم‌افزار رو داشته باشه
<ilius> (03:56:03 PM) ilius: reza: مثلا  http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<ilius> (03:58:44 PM) ilius: reza: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ maverick free non-free
<ilius> (03:58:54 PM) ilius: reza: اینو می‌تونی به اون فایل اضافه کنی
<ilius> reza: کجای اون صفحه نوشته اوبونتو؟
<ilius> reza: مخزن باید مخصوص اوبونتو باشه
<ilius> reza: حتی دبیان هم باشه خوب نیست
<ilius> reza: مگه اینکه آدم بدونه چیکار داری میکنه
<reza> خب درسته مخزت همینتوریه؟
<ilius> reza: اگه مخزن نرم‌افزاری اوبونتو منظورته
<ilius> reza: و نه مثلا مخزن آب :-D
<reza> خب بلد نیستم میدونم اعصابت خورد میشه ببخش
<reza> تحمل کن منو
<ilius> reza: np :)
<reza> حالا دومی رو که دادی میخوام اضافه کنم میگی چطوری اضافه کنم؟
<ilius> reza: sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<ilius> reza: این خط رو به آخرش اضافه می‌کنی
<reza> اونو که زدم بازه
<ilius> reza: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ maverick free non-free
<ilius> reza: باید با روت اجرا بشه تا تغییر بتونی بدی
<ilius> reza: sudo ...
<reza> با روت اومدم
<ilius> reza: اگه هم خواستی یکی از آدرس غیرفعال بشه، اولش یه علامت مربع (شارپ) بذار
<ilius> reza: #
<reza> راستی من لیستی که باز کردم خالیه
<ilius> reza: هر خطی که اوش این علامت رو داشته باشه کلا غیرفعال میشه و انگار که نیست
<reza> اخر نداره اولش اخره
<ilius> :-/
<Guest8058> salam
<Guest8058> in fane azyat mikoneeee
<ilius> reza: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ilius> reza: ببخشید اسم فایل رو اشتباه دادم
<ilius> reza: چون خودم اوبونتو ندارم
 * ilius uses ArchLin ux
<Guest8058> dark-sun
<reza> ببخش باترس \رسیدم
<reza> تو اوبونته چیه؟
<ilius> reza: چی چیه؟
<dark-sun> Guest8058: درست نشد؟
<ilius> reza: توی اوبونتو همینه
<ilius> reza: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest8058> na
<Guest8058> to win kheyli bisedast
<Guest8058> inja seda dar
<Guest8058> man dvd homa ro nasb kardam moshkel az oonja ha ke nist
<dark-sun> Guest8058: آهان. یک کیس هم بود اینجوری بود. بخاطر درایوراش بود یادمه
<reza> نه نیست
<dark-sun> Guest8058: درایور کارت گرافیکش که نصب می شد مشکلش حل می شد اگه اشتباه نکنم
<Guest8058> alan inja man hame chiro daram
<dark-sun> Guest8058: ولی توی لینوکس همیشه صدا داشت
<Guest8058> wifi bt
<Guest8058> hamasho khodesh shenakhte
<dark-sun> Guest8058: درسته ولی درایور کارخونه‌اش رو می‌خواد. دلش برای اون‌ها تنگ شده
<Guest8058> chejori behesh bedam
<Guest8058> ?
<dark-sun> Guest8058: من نمی‌دونم.. شاید گوگل کمکت کنه
<ilius> reza: چی نیست؟
<reza> ilius
<Guest8058> ok
<Guest8058> felan bedaram shab shod ye negahi be in ketab bokonam
<Guest8058> bazam miyam
<Guest8058> :d
<Guest8058> felan ba ejaze
<reza> یه بار دیگه میگی چی بزنم؟
<dark-sun> Guest8058: پاشو دیر شد. یا علی
<reza> تغییرات سیو نمیشه
<Guest8058> dark sun
<Guest8058> dark sun
<Guest8058> hastin
<Guest8058> doostan kasi nist
<Guest8058> ?
<dark-sun> Guest56904: man Dark-Sun hastam azizam
<Guest56904> salam
<Guest56904> aroomesh kardam
<dark-sun> dark-sun: کد رو اشتباه بگی من متوجه نمی‌شم
<dark-sun> Guest56904: نه بابا! شوخی می کنی
<dark-sun> Guest56904: چطوری؟
<Guest56904> raftam
<Guest56904> too
<Guest56904> system -->admin ->add
<Guest56904> bad didam zade geraphic
<Guest56904> not active
<dark-sun> نصبش کردی درست شد؟
<Guest56904> activo zadam
<Guest56904> nasb kard
<Guest56904> sabz shod
<Guest56904> goft reset kon
<Guest56904> aslan dige bache sedash dar nemiyad
<Guest56904> !
<dark-sun> Guest56904: الهی .. بگدم
<dark-sun> بگردم*
<dark-sun> Guest56904: ای ول. خوشم اومد.
<Guest56904> :d
<dark-sun> Guest56904: قول می‌دم سر دو سال نشده کاربر لینوکس بشی
<dark-sun> ;)
<Guest56904> alan ye soale dige daram
<Guest56904> asheghesh shodam
<Guest56904> bekhoda
<Guest56904> aslan nemidoni
<Guest56904> che pdfi mikhonam bahash
<Guest56904> :d
<dark-sun> Guest56904: ;)
<Guest56904> منم فارسی مینویسم
<Guest56904> براش فونتم نصب کردم
<dark-sun> Guest56904: بابا ای ول. با این حرکت ترکوندی
<dark-sun> :))
<Guest56904> :دی
<Guest56904> الان میشه یه راهنمایی دیگه بکنین
<dark-sun> Guest56904: جونم؟ بپرس
<Guest56904> ببخشید من میخواستم یک برنامه نصب کنم\ وقتی برنامه رو اجرا میکنم Ubuntu software center اجرا میشه ولی برنامه نصب نمیشه و در حالت waiting for apt-get to exit متوقف میشه و اتفاقی نمی افته ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید
<dark-sun> Guest56904: شما برای نصب نرم افزار از
<dark-sun> Synaptic Package Manager
<dark-sun> استفاده کنین
<Guest56904> چجوری نصب کنم
<Guest56904> ؟
<dark-sun> Guest56904: System > Administratioin > Synaptic Package Manager
<dark-sun> Guest56904: کنار هر پکیجی که نیاز دارین علامت مارک بزنین و بعدش دکمه‌ی
<dark-sun> apply
<dark-sun> صبر کنین تا نصب بشه
<Guest56904> من هما رو نصب کردم
<Guest56904> اونجا من
<Guest56904> base systemo تیک زدم
<Guest56904> زد ۱۱۲۸ تا فایل نصب شد
<Guest56904> الانم کلی برنامه دارم ولی
<Guest56904> میخوام nasuss
<Guest56904> نصب کنم
<Guest56904> برای ubuntu
<Guest56904> هم دانلود کردم
<dark-sun> Guest56904: هااااا اییی نسوز که وگفتی ایییی یعنی چه؟
<Guest56904> الان میگم
<Guest56904> :دی
<Guest56904> scanner nessus
<hale> بای بای بای
<dark-sun> بدرود فرزند
<dark-sun> Guest56904: یعنی تصمیم داری هکر بشی؟
<Guest56904> نیاز دارم بهش
<dark-sun> Guest56904: اگه پکیج اوبونتوش رو دانلود کردی با دابل کلیک نصب می‌شه دیگه
<dark-sun> یعنی من حدس می‌زنم این ریختی باشه
<dark-sun> و گرنه که من سمت این نسوز و دیرپز و این جور چیزا نمی‌رم
<Guest56904> وقتی میزنم همون مشکلی که اول گفتم \یش میاد
<dark-sun> ویتینگ فور ای پی تی گت رو می‌گی؟
<Guest56904> جان
<Guest56904> ؟
<dark-sun> Guest56904: خب بگو چی می‌شه وقتی دوبار کلیک می‌کنی
<Guest56904> چشم
<dark-sun> چشمت بی‌بلا فرزند
<Guest56904> من ان تلفن جواب بدم
<dark-sun> باشه. برو.
<dark-sun> منم برم یک نخ سیگار بکشم...
 * dark-sun is smoking... ~ ~ < this is smoke!
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: سلام مشتی حامد خوش آمدی هموطن
<mdr> slm
<mdr> yek soal
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: سلام سلطان قلبم
<mdr> pas key ozviat azad mishe
<mdr> ?
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: چه خبرها
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: :")
<mdr> shoma
<mdr> ?\
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: شرمنده می‌کنی سالار
<dark-sun> mdr: نمی‌دونم.
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: ایم پیام رسانت را بده
<dark-sun> mdr: عضویت اینجا رایگانه.
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: سلامتی. ها؟ پیام رسان چیه؟
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: خسته نباشی ، می خواستی پولی باشه
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: مسنجر
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: آخه از صبح از چند نفر پول گرفتم بابت سوال‌هاشون
<dark-sun> گفتم شیفت بعد از ظهر رایگان کار کنم
<dark-sun> :)
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: پس بازارت خیلی خوبه
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: شکر خدا ای یک آب باریکه‌ای هست. از صبح یک دویست هزار تومنی کاسب بودیم
<dark-sun> ماه پیش فقط نه میلیون دستم رو گرفت
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: من به عنوان نماینده قانونی استالمن در ایران وظیفه دریافت مالیات دارم
<dark-sun> جان؟!
<dark-sun> نه بابا درآمد کجا بود؟
<dark-sun> اینجا همه چیز رایگانه!
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: پس از همون ماهی ۹ میلیون حساب می کنم
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: نه بابا رایگان یعنی فری!
<dark-sun> چه علی الراس هم حساب می‌کنه!
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: 12 X 9 = 108 میلیون
<Guest56904> سلام سلام
<dark-sun> ای بابا من بدبختم! یک کلیه‌ام مصدوم شده. دیالیزی هستم
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: کمتر حساب کنین تازه من سه درصد هم نگرفتم از کسی
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: 108/5 X 100 = X?
<dark-sun> Guest56904: سلام داشتی از پیام خطا می‌گفتی
<Guest56904> بله
<Guest56904> ام
<Guest56904> بزارین باز کنم
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: خوب مایه رو بیا بالا تا خونه خرابت نکردم
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: آقا مگه شما مسلمون نیستین؟
<Guest56904> Nessus-4.4.0-ubuntu1010_i386.deb
<Guest56904> اسم فایل
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: همون بهتر که با نرخ استاندارد حساب کنم
<Guest56904> وقتی میزنم
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: با این حساب من باید برم بانک جهانی وام بگیرم!
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: خوب دیگه پس مایه رو بالا
 * dark-sun need money *  a personal appeal from Dark-Sun >> click: http://paypal/dark-sun
<Guest56904> ubuntu software...
<dark-sun> Guest56904: روش دابل کلیک می‌کنین پنجره‌ی نصب باز می‌شه؟
<Guest56904> بله
<Guest56904> نوشته اینستال
<Guest56904> وقتی میزنم
<Guest56904> او ارور
<Guest56904> که گفتمو میده
<dark-sun> Guest56904: همون که نگفتین!
<dark-sun> Guest56904: میخواستی بگی دوستت زنگ زد گفت شام دعوتین
<dark-sun> Guest56904: بعدش یادت رفت
<dark-sun> :))
<Guest56904> در حالت waiting for apt-get to exit متوقف میشه
<dark-sun> Guest56904: هووم.. نمی‌دونم. گوگل کردی؟
<Guest56904> نبود چی زی
<dark-sun> Guest56904: گوگل کن هیچی مثل گوگل بهت کمک نمی‌کنه
<Guest56904> نیمشه اینم با همون که شما گفتی نصب کرد
<dark-sun> Guest56904: کی آپدیت کردی سیستمت رو؟
<dark-sun> Guest56904: نه اونم آخرش به همین می‌خوره
<dark-sun> Guest56904: اینا همه از یک قماشن
<Guest56904> این آبدیت یعنی چی؟
<dark-sun> Guest56904: یک چیزی هست به اسم
<dark-sun> update-manager
<Guest56904> اوه
<dark-sun> Guest56904: System > Administration > update-manager
<Guest56904> Û³Û·Û´
<Guest56904> ابدیت
<dark-sun> این رو هر از گاهی بهش سربزن. دوست آی اس پی هاست!
<Guest56904> ۶۶۹ مگ
<dark-sun> هر ماه یک دویست سیصد مگ دانلود رو دستت می‌گذاره
<everplays> va kheyli oghat baes mishe system-et bala nayad
<Guest56904> الان من اینارو نصب کنم به نظرتون مشکل من حل میشه ؟
<dark-sun> Guest56904: می‌دونی زندگی همش سختی نیست. گاهی یک آپدیت خوب می‌تونه کمک کنه. می‌تونه باعث بشه احساس بهتری داشته باشی
<dark-sun> Guest56904: ولی هیچ تضمینی توش نیست. این قسمت سخت قضیه است. سعی کن باهاش کنار بیای
<dark-sun> Guest56904: می‌تونی به این فکر کنی که چقدر هیجان انگیزه که بعد از هر آپدیت اتفاقات جالبی می‌تونه برای سیستم بیفاته
<Guest56904> فقط امکان از کار افتادن لینوکس که نیست؟
<dark-sun> Guest56904: لینوکس یک کرنله که همیشه کار می‌کنه.. ولی بدیش اینه که با کرنل کار زیادی نمی‌شه انجام داد
<Guest56904> من نیمخوام مهمان باشم
<dark-sun> Guest56904: مهمان حبیب خداس
<dark-sun>  /msg nickserv help
<Guest56904> الان من با برنامه ای ار یب اومدم
<dark-sun> راهنمای کانال
<Guest56904> ای ار سی
<Guest56904> باید از سایت بیام؟
<dark-sun> تا حالا اسمشم نشنیدم
<dark-sun> ای ار یب
<Guest56904> :دی xchat irc
<dark-sun> Guest56904: منوی ایکس چت، گزینه‌ی اول
<dark-sun> اونجا می‌تونی اسم‌های قشنگ قشنگ واسه خودت انتخاب کنی
<dark-sun> ولی به دارک سان فکر نکن!
<dark-sun> اون اسم منه!
<dark-sun> ایلیوس و اورپلیز هم دوستام هستن
<dark-sun> لطفا اسم‌های اون‌ها رو هم انتخاب نکن
<Guest56904> na man mizanam b_z
<dark-sun> حالا خواستی می‌تونی
<dark-sun> دلایت استفاده کنی
<dark-sun> اسم بدی نیست. خوبه
<Guest56904> چشم
<dark-sun> حیف شد .. بی زد نداریم تو کانال
<Guest56904> اون من میشم دیگه
<Guest56904> :دی
<dark-sun> چشم بی‌بلا فرزند
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> Guest56904: تقریبا
<dark-sun> مراحل ثبت نام یک نیک نیم توی آی ار سی یکم روتینه
<dark-sun> توی گوگل مطالبی در این مورد هست
<dark-sun> register nickname in freenode
<dark-sun> می‌تونه کمک کنه
<B_Z> چشم
<B_Z> الان شدم بی زد
<sadrolla> سلام به دوستان
<dark-sun> B_Z: خب حالا چرا لهجه‌ات عوض شد؟
<B_Z> :دی
<dark-sun> sadrolla: سلام هموطن دشمن‌ها چی؟
<B_Z> چجوری مهمان بشم!
<B_Z> :دی
<dark-sun> B_Z: کنترل و زد؟
<dark-sun> :D
<sadrolla> dark-sun: دشمن ها هم مرگ بر شاه مرگ بر شاه مرگ بر شاه :p
<dark-sun> sadrolla: بگو.. مرگ بر شاه .. مرگ بر شاه .. مـــررررگ بر شاه
<B_Z> فکر کنم برای نصب برنامه باید همه چیز بسته باشه
<dark-sun> دیو چو بیرون رود فرشته در آید
<sadrolla> dark-sun: !!!
<B_Z> من تست کنم بر میگردم
<dark-sun> بیشتر چیزها
<dark-sun> sadrolla: یکم دیر گفتی! بنده خدا ده پونزده سالی هست زیر خاکه
<dark-sun> B_Z: باشه.
<dark-sun> من برم یکم کار مونده از امروز...
<dark-sun> بابک هم نیست یکم حالش رو بگیریم
<dark-sun> یعنی حالش رو بپرسیم!
<dark-sun> :")
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: کجا
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: پیام جی تالکت رو بده
<behrooz_> سلام
<behrooz_> من همون بی زدم
<sadrolla> behrooz_: و علیکم
<behrooz_> این برنامه که نصب میشه کجا میره؟
<sadrolla> dark-sun: ping behrooz_
<behrooz_> manam mehman ke shodam bz
<behrooz_> dark sun
<behrooz_> ?
<behrooz_> ?
<behrooz_> ?
<sadrolla> behrooz_: jan doostemoon dark-sun felan nist
<behrooz_> خوبین شما
<sadrolla> behrooz_: no
<behrooz_> چرا؟
<sadrolla> behrooz_: avale seme man benevis bad dokme tab bezan bad payamet ro bede :d
<sadrolla> behrooz_: مشکلات زیاد داداش  من
<sadrolla> behrooz_: نبودن hasanhabibi
<sadrolla> =((
<behrooz_> sadrolla, test mikonam
<behrooz_> injori
<behrooz_> ?
<behrooz_> sadrolla, mishe rahnamayi konin in barname nasb shode koja mire
<behrooz_> ?
<sadrolla> behrooz_: are
<sadrolla> behrooz_: chi nasb kardi ? too nebu ha nist mage ?
<behrooz_> sadrolla, nessus
<sadrolla> behrooz_: * menu
<sadrolla> behrooz_: in barname estefade nakardam ta hala
<behrooz_> sadrolla, nemishe search kard?
<sadrolla> behrooz_: esmesh ro to terminal bede
<behrooz_> sadrolla, esme khali ?
<sadrolla> behrooz_: are
<sadrolla> behrooz_: bebin chi mige
<sadrolla> behrooz_: mitooni to terminal avale esmesh bedi va tab bezani khodesh kamel mikone mesle IRC
<behrooz_> sadrolla,  mige command not fund
<sadrolla> behrooz_: bayad search kini bebini nasb in barname che tori hast
<behrooz_> sadrolla, chashm
<sadrolla> behrooz_: fek nakonam az roo makhzan nasb karde bashi dorooste ?
<sadrolla> behrooz_: chhob migoofti B zadam :d
<behrooz_> sadrolla,
<behrooz_> 1min
<sadrolla> 1
<sadrolla> behrooz_: jan man bayad beram ensha allah ke moshkele shoma ham hal mishe :d
<Omid> salaam
<dark-sun> Omid: سلام امید کجایی پیدات نیست
<dark-sun> Omid: وزن کم کردی؟
<Omid> dark-sun: ey yekami
<Omid> dark-sun: mage inja faghat ye Omid hast???
<dark-sun> Omid: امید که خیلی وقته گم شده
<dark-sun> Omid: ولی مشخصه وزن کم کردی. رژیم گرفتی؟
<Omid> dark-sun: na rafte budam wc :P
<dark-sun> Omid: :D
<dark-sun> i'm not angry, i'm just saying sometimes goodbye is a second chance ... "second chance by shinedown"
<dark-sun> every thing is changing, looking for a cure... ('red is blue' by 'ben folds')
 * dark-sun recommends "turn the page" by "Bob Segar" form "Greatest hits" album...
<mrmohsen> سلام
<mrmohsen> فایل favoriteهای فایرفاکس کجا ذخیره میشه؟
<dark-sun> mrmohsen: سلام مش محسن
<narcislinux> mrmohsen:  ehtemalan toye home file makhfi .mozila
<dark-sun> mrmohsen: یک جایی توی هوم فولدر
<dark-sun> نارسی دقیق‌تر گفت!
<dark-sun> :)
<mrmohsen> dark-sun: salam dust aziz chetori?
<dark-sun> mrmohsen: من دارک سان هستم. دوست عزیز صبح اینجا بود
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> mrmohsen: خوبی مشتی؟ از درسا چه خبر؟
<mrmohsen> file haye makhfi ro chejuri eyne ruz roshan konam?
<mrmohsen> dark-sun: mamnoon
<dark-sun> mrmohsen: کنترل رو نگهدار و با تمام وجود کلید اچ رو فشار بده
<mrmohsen> bad nist hafteye bad karname ro midan
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> mrmohsen: وای وای... یادت باشه حتما با دست راست بگیری
<dark-sun> ;)
<mrmohsen> dark-sun: baram 2a kon betun batamame ghovaye daruni am shift ro paien(paEn?) negahdaram
<mrmohsen> :D
<dark-sun> mrmohsen: محتاجیم به دعا منم از صبح دارم سعی می‌کنم آلت و اف چهار رو فشار بدم این پنجره رو ببندم هنوز نتونستم
<dark-sun> :))
<mrmohsen> eh pas in file ha inja makhfi budan
<mrmohsen> shish mahe donbaleshun budam
<dark-sun> mrmohsen: آره. پاکشون کن همشون نامردن!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> mrmohsen: پاک نکنی کامپیوترت می‌سوزه
<dark-sun> :))
<mrmohsen> قاعدتا باید توی .mozilla باشه دیگه نه؟
<mrmohsen> اووووووووووووووووف اینا چیه
<mrmohsen> وقتی دات موزیلا رو زدم و بعدش فایرفاکس حالا باید برای کپی کردن favorite چیو کپی کنم؟
<mrmohsen> می خوام بک آپ داشته باشم ازشون
<dark-sun> mrmohsen: چرا از افزونه‌های مربوط به این کار استفاده نمی‌کنی؟
<mrmohsen> چیه؟ بگو دانلودش کنم برای کپی کردن بوک مارک هاست دیگه نه؟
<dark-sun> mrmohsen: بله. زیادن
<mrmohsen> تو یدونه خوبش رو میشناسی؟
<dark-sun> یک افزونه‌ی خوب یک افزونه‌ی مرده است!
<dark-sun> FEBE
<dark-sun> زیاد طرفدار داره
<dark-sun> ولی مستر محسن، پیشنهاد می‌کنم از سیستم‌های بوکمارک آنلاین مثل
<dark-sun> stumbleupon
<dark-sun> استفاده کنی. هم کراس پلتفرم هستن هم کراس براوزر
<dark-sun> ;)
<mrmohsen> اسمش سخت بود از این به بعد می تونین با این اسم برین توی این سایت:
<mrmohsen> http://tiny.cc/bookmarkfree
<mrmohsen> حیف بوک مارک خالی رو قبلا گرفته بودن
<nkh> سلام
<nkh> دوستان کسی بین هارد اکسترنال سیگیت و وسترن نظری نداره ؟
<nkh> یه سیگیت گرفتم احیانا اگه کسی میدونه وسترن بهتره بگه تا باز نکردم عوضش کنم !
<nkh> ۲ - اینا رو اگه ext-4 یا ۳ فرمت کنم ریکاوری میشه ؟
<nkh> یا همه ۱ ترا بایت رو باید به ان تی اف *** ! آلوده کنم ؟! :(
<dark-sun> nkh: خریدی دیگه.. دلت رو بد نکن
<dark-sun> nkh: مبارک باشه. اول شیرینیش رو بده
<nkh> dark-sun: :دی
<nkh> dark-sun: کیییههههه ؟!!!
<nkh> dark-sun: :-"
<nkh> dark-sun: نه بابا وام دانشجویی بود زدیم به دردمون شیرینی کجا بوده ;)
<dark-sun> nkh: بعدشم ریکاوری روی فایل سیستم‌های اکست تری و فور تا جایی که می‌دونم در حد غیرممکنه و این ربطی به هارد نداره
<nkh> dark-sun: نه منظورم به هارد نبود !
<nkh> dark-sun: آخه من از روی اکست هام با تست دیسک ریکاوری کردم !!
<dark-sun> nkh: یعنی اطلاعاتی که پاک شده بود رو برگردوندی؟
<nkh> dark-sun:  ساری الان که دقت میکنم میبینم از فت بوده و ان تی اف اس :">
<dark-sun> nkh: بله قربونش! اون فایل سیستم‌ها دله هستن اکست۲ هم گمونم می‌شه ولی فایل سیستم‌های ژورنالی مشکله
<nkh> dark-sun: واقعا ؟! اکست ۳ هم حتی ؟‌
<dark-sun> یعنی خیلی مشکله!
<nkh> آهان
<dark-sun> nkh: اکست۳ جورنالی هست خوشکلم
<dark-sun> ;)
<nkh> پس یعنی ان تی اف اس کنم بره ؟ :(
<dark-sun> nkh: یعنی اینقدر اطلاعات رو فله‌ای پاک می‌کنی
<dark-sun> ؟
<nkh> dark-sun: ؟!
<dark-sun> nkh: اصلا بده به من یک رمز روت روش بگذارم. هر چی پاک کردی بره توی ترش
<dark-sun> trash
<dark-sun> nkh: حیفه. سرعت اکست‌ها به نظرم بیشتره
<nkh> dark-sun: واسه مبادا گفتم که فایل سیستم مشکل پیدا کنه !!!
<dark-sun> البته همینطوری گفتم! بنچ‌مارکی در این خصوص ندیدم/نمی‌شناسم!
<nkh> dark-sun: نه منم شنیدم آخه
<dark-sun> nkh: مرتب بک‌آپ بگیر. اصلا هفته‌ای یکبار هاردت رو بفرست واسه من قشنگ واست بک‌آپ می‌گیرم
<dark-sun> ;)
<nkh> dark-sun: :))))
<nkh> ;)
<nkh> dark-sun: همم ... نصفشو اکست کنم نصفشو انتف***‌ :دی
<nkh> اه شت همه هم دور و برمون یا مک ان یا وین :(
<nkh> :-?
<nkh> دردسری شده ها ! :دی
<dark-sun> nkh: یعنی می‌خوای وین هم نصب کنی روش دیگه؟
<nkh> ویندوز HPFS+ میشناسه ؟
<nkh> !
<dark-sun> nkh: پاشو پاشو .. علی کن
<nkh> dark-sun:  نه بابا !! چرا وین ؟!
<nkh> dark-sun: خب بلاخره از سیستم یکی مجبور میشیم یه چی بریزیم روش یا نه ؟! :دی
<dark-sun> nkh: ویندوز خره! هیچی نمی‌شناسه. مگه اینکه واسش نصب کنی شاید فرجی بشه. اونم تضمینی توش نیست
<nkh> dark-sun: *** پر فتوح ... *** !‌
<dark-sun> nkh: اگه اینقدر بحرانیه ماشین مجازی نصب کن خب
<nkh> !!!
<dark-sun> nkh: من قسم خوردم  نگذارم تو ویندوز نصب کنی روش!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> nkh: حالا ایرادی نداره هر چی دوست داری نصب کن فقط شیرینی بچه‌ها فراموش نشه
<nkh> dark-sun: دوست عزیز !‌کج میری ها ! میگم هارد رو بلاخره ممکنه بدم یه ویندوزی بزنه سیستمش واسم چیز بریزه !
<dark-sun> :)
<nkh> dark-sun: :))) نترس یه ۱۰.۰۴ واسش رزروه فعلا ، عمرا من دیگه جایی وین نصب کنم :اوق
<nkh> :‌اوق
<nkh> ;)
<nkh> =))
<nkh> باشد باشد ! ;)
<dark-sun> nkh: شیرینی دیگه نمی‌خواد... من کلا دیگه شام‌هم نمی‌تونم بخورم
<nkh> آّهان راستی یه چیز دیگه
<dark-sun> nkh: چی نوید؟
<nkh> من رو همین لپتاپه هم چون کرم زیاد میام همیشه پارتیشن روتم رو میذاشتم ته هارد !
<nkh> حالا اینو بزنم تهش رو روت کنم ؟ !
<dark-sun> اینم فکریه
<nkh> تهش میشه نزدیک ۹۶۰ گیگ اونطرف تر از سر هارد ! :دی
<dark-sun> از گراب تا ته هارد دیسک فرجه. فرج هم بچه کرجه
<nkh> تو آدرس دهی واسه گراب و اینا ....
<nkh> مشکل نخواهد بود ؟!
<dark-sun> فکر نکنم مشکلی باشه. گراب خرتر از این حرف‌هاست!
<dark-sun> البته رو این حرف من حساب نکن!
<dark-sun> :D
<nkh> :دی
<nkh> اوکی فکر میکنم نپرسیدم ! :دی
<dark-sun> :"
<nkh> چند تاش کنم به نظرت  ؟ :-?
<dark-sun> nkh: سوال سختیه نوید
<nkh> باید بشینم ببینم ابزار هست بذارم ایندکسش کنه ....
<nkh> dark-sun:  سخت نبود خودم به خودم جواب میدادم پسر گل ! :دی
<dark-sun> nkh: حواسم بود داشتی با خودت فکر می‌کردی
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> nkh: منم از طرف ضمیر ناخودآگاه خودت بهت جواب دادم
<nkh> dark-sun: :D
<nkh> dark-sun: تعداد پارتیشن زیاد ریسکش بیشتره یا تعداد کم ؟ :فکر
<nkh> dark-sun: آقا من برم فعلا با این سوالام کلنجار برم ! :دی
<dark-sun> dark-sun: برو عزیزم. موفق باشی
<nkh> dark-sun: فعلا ... مرسی
<nkh> شما نیز !
<dark-sun> nkh: قربانت. موفق باشی
<dark-sun> dark-sun: دیدی چقدر ذوق کرده بود؟
<dark-sun> dark-sun: خوش به حالش.. منم یک روز هارد می‌گیرم
<dark-sun> dark-sun: خوبه حالا! پاشو به کارات برس
 * dark-sun <3 p3rl
 * dark-sun reads "This is Perl, so it does the exact right thing."
<dark-sun> لینوکس واقعا بامزه است! می‌دونین؟ تا چند وقت پیش دربه‌در این بودم که فونت‌های فایرفاکس رو درست کنم
<dark-sun> ببخشید فونت‌های اپرا رو درست کنم
<dark-sun> کلی راهنما خوندم/ فایل
<dark-sun> .font.conf
<dark-sun> درست کردم
<dark-sun> ولی هیچ اتفاقی نمی‌افتاد
<dark-sun> خسته و درمونده سیستم رو خاموش کردم
<dark-sun> فردا صبح که روشن کردم و اپرا رو باز کردم
<dark-sun> چی می‌بینم؟ همه چیز درست شده فونت‌ها کاملا زیبا و حتی زیباتر از فایرفاکس می‌گن من رو بخون
<dark-sun> ولی این آخر داستان نیست!
<behrooz_> dark-sun, salam
<dark-sun> وقتی فایرفاکس رو باز کردم متوجه شدم فونت‌ها درشت، زشت و اندازه‌ی قابلمه شدن!
<dark-sun> behrooz_: سلام هموطن
<dark-sun> حالا من نمی‌دونم کی بود که گفته بود
<behrooz_> dark-sun, manam kasi ke fanesh dagh mikard
<dark-sun> لینوکس به ریست نیازی نداره و همه چیز بدون ریست نصب می‌شه!
<dark-sun> behrooz_: منم فنم داغ کرده!
<behrooz_> :d
<dark-sun> حالا مسئله فقط سر این نیست!
<behrooz_> dark-sun, ye soal barnameyi ke nasb mishe koja mire
<behrooz_> ?
<dark-sun> اینقدر روش‌های مختلف بوده که یادم نمی‌یاد چطور این دسته گلی که به آب دادم رو بگذارم توی باغچه همونجایی که بوده!
<dark-sun> behrooz_: این سوالیه که کسی نمی‌دونه! چی باعث می‌شه بخوای بدونی کجا رفته؟
<behrooz_> man nasb kardam fek konam
<behrooz_> vali icon bara ejra nadare
<dark-sun> behrooz_: دو راه پیش رو داری دوست من
<dark-sun> behrooz_: راه اول اینکه به مستندات نرم افزاری که نصب کردی مراجعه کنی و ببینی چجوری می‌شه اجراش کرد
<dark-sun> behrooz_: راه دوم اینکه مطمئن بشی نصب شده و بعدش سعی کنی از توی ترمینال دستور مناسب برای اجراش رو حدس بزنی
<dark-sun> خب باشه! منم می‌دونم شاید بشه این دو تا راه حل رو ترکیب کرد
<dark-sun> ولی من ترجیح می‌دم جدا جدا بررسیشون کنم
 * dark-sun is smoking again... ~ ~ ~ 
<dark-sun> می‌دونین.. روز عجیبی بود....
 * dark-sun is thinking...
<dark-sun> کسی اینجا گذرش به
<dark-sun> java_ee_sdk
<dark-sun> محصول مرحوم سان میکروسیستمز
<dark-sun> خورده؟
<dark-sun> درست شد!
<dark-sun> امروز واقعا اتفاقات قشنگی داره می‌افته!
<dark-sun> فقط کم مونده یکی در خونه رو بزنه و بگه پول نفت رو بگیرین!
<the-light> dark-sun: inja ro ba twitter o identicat eshtebah nagerefti? :D
<dark-sun> ها؟ مگه اون‌ها فیلتر نیستن؟
<dark-sun> :))
<B_Z> salam
<B_Z> dark-sun, salam
<B_Z> khobin
<dark-sun> B_Z: سلام بهروز تویی؟
<B_Z> dark-sun, bale
<B_Z> dark-sun, ino jadid yad gerftam ke ba id benevisam
<B_Z> dark-sun, :d
<dark-sun> B_Z: خوبه. آفرین.
<dark-sun> :)
<B_Z> alan man to ubuntu software search mikonam
<B_Z> dark-sun, mizane nasb shode
<dark-sun> B_Z: جای خوشحالیه. خب چی نصب کردی حالا؟
<B_Z> dark-sun, hala chejori peyda konam ejrasho
<B_Z> nessus
<dark-sun> B_Z: آلت و اف دو رو بزن
<dark-sun> اونجا وارد کن
<dark-sun> nessus
<dark-sun> املاش درسته؟
<dark-sun> همون هر چه که هست رو اونجا وارد کن. اگه محیط گرافیکی داشته باشه اجرا می‌شه
<B_Z> erro mide
<dark-sun> اگه هم گرافیکی نباشه توی ترمینال اجراش کن
<dark-sun> B_Z: چه خطایی می‌ده؟
<B_Z> could not pen location
<the-light> B_Z: bayad registeresh konin, user add konin behesh, va badesh service esho run konin. dakhel wiki e ubuntu bayad bashe baraye ubuntu
<B_Z> the-light, salam
<dark-sun> the-light: خیر ببینی! من تا حالا از این چیزا نصب نکردم
<dark-sun> :)
<the-light> B_Z: http://linhost.info/2009/03/nessus-installation-on-ubuntu/
<the-light> B_Z: ba ip iran nemitunin in karoro anjam bedin, ip ro bayad change konin
<B_Z> the-light, man download kardam
<B_Z> the-light, nasb ham shode
<B_Z> the-light, faghad nemidonam chejori ejrash koam
<B_Z> dark-sun, the-light,baraye vasl shodan be vpn ba ppp
<B_Z> komak mikonin
<B_Z> ?
<dark-sun> B_Z: بهروز جان از ویکی سایت کمک بگیر
<dark-sun> B_Z: wiki.ubuntu.ir
<B_Z> dark-sun, chashm
<dark-sun> the-light: بیا بعد بگو بهروز حاضر نیست گوگل کنه
<dark-sun> the-light: احسان می‌گم این اکلیپس هم سرطان کاملی برای خودشه‌ها!
<dark-sun> the-light: جاوا روش کار نکردی نه؟
<dark-sun> کسی اینجا نت بینز یا اکلیپس کار کرده واسه جاوا؟
<dark-sun> کانال به درد نخور! این همه به ملت کمک می‌کنیم آخرش هیچ کی نیست به داد خودمون برسه!!
<Maryam> سلام
<Maryam> برنامه مثل alcol120%
<Maryam> واسه لینوکس هستش؟
<Maryam> کسی نیست جواب مارو بده
<dingdangdong> ping Mohammad[B]
<jeus>  می خواستم بپرسم چطور دسکتاپ را توی لینوکس سرور نصب کنم
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-09
<amer> kasi hast mano komak koneh?
<amer> h0n3st: to miduni chera ba easm varede site nemisham?
<amer> be darak ke nagoftin
<amer> refigham hamin alan goft ke moshkel kojaast
<alabd> dorod  , kasi gyachi tuye  ubuntuash estefade mikone ? che version az ubuntu va gyachi ?
<amin`> http://www.slack-world.com/forum/index.php?topic=209.msg853#msg853
<amin`> http://www.slack-world.com/forum/index.php?topic=209.msg853#msg853
<amin`> http://www.slack-world.com/forum/index.php?topic=209.msg853#msg853
<amin`> http://www.slack-world.com/forum/index.php?topic=209.msg853#msg853
<amin`> mohit jadid OOMADEHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<amin`> khali bahaleh shomaham nasb konid
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: سلام
<mrc> hi
<sterNiX> hi
<sterNiX> mrc1♪ salam
<mrc1> man ba keyboard moshkel daram
<mrc1> man ba keyboard moshkel daram
<mrc1> ne mi donam as gnome e ya as tanzimat
<nkh> mrc1: che moshkeli !? kamel soaletoon ro maTrah konin plz :)
<mrc1> dafe ghabl ke debain nasb karde bodam en tor na bod vali alan en tor shode
<mrc1> keyboard gir mi kone
<mrc1> yani hichi ne mi nevise
<nkh> mrc1: yani moghe type kardan yeho mimune?
<mrc1> آره تقریبا
<mrc1> دیگه تو ترمینال اصلا نمی شه نوشت
<nkh> mrc1: che ToziEe estefade mikoni? key board gir mikone masalan mouse oun moghe kaar mikone ravoon? faghat keyboard gir mikone?
<mrc1> دبیان آره ماوس مشکلی نداره
<mrc1> گاهی اگه یه کلید رو نگه دارم می تونم تا‍یپ کنم
<nkh> mrc1: Hmm, chize khasi be zeham nemirese, gnome 3 ya 2?
<mrc1> Û³
<mrc1> چه پیشنهادی دارید؟
<nkh> mrc1: ماوس که کار می‌کنه، پنجره ها و اینا رو هم جابه جا میکنه ؟
<mrc1> آره
<nkh> یا مثلا دکمه های پنجره ها با کلیک یا منو با کلیک میاد ؟‌
<mrc1> شورتکات ها هم گاهی کار نمی کنن
<mrc1> آره
<nkh> کامپیز داری یا گنوم ۳ با گنوم شل؟
<mrc1> مثلا نمی شه با backspace متن رو پاک کرد
<mrc1> کامپیز چیه؟
<mrc1> فکر کنم گنوم شل
<nkh> الان با لینوکسی؟
<nkh> با همین دبیانه هستی؟
<mrc1> آره
<nkh> تو ترمینال بزن :
<nkh> metacity --replace
<mrc1> تو برنامه های گرافیکی با شورتکات ها مشکل دارم
<nkh> که ببینیم مشکل گنوم شله آیا ؟
<mrc1> و تو ترمینال ها با کیبورد هم همین طور
<nkh> اصلا گنوم ۳ و گنوم شله واقعا دبیانت!؟
<nkh> واستا
<nkh> تو ترمینال بزن :
<nkh> :دی
<nkh> ترکید
<mrc> ببخشید
<nkh> mrc: خواهش
<nkh> چی شد ؟‌
<nkh> ببین
<mrc> دستور رو که زدم لاگ اوت شد
<nkh> :D
<nkh> اینو بزن
<nkh>  gnome-shell --version
<mrc> GNOME Shell 3.0.2
<nkh> ببین لاگ آوت شو
<nkh> نمیدونم داره یا نه
<nkh> اما ببین تو sessions
<nkh> چیزی مثل Gnome-fall back داره جای Gnome?
<nkh> باا اون بیا ببین بازم مشکل داره ؟
<mrc> ok
<mrc> onja dorosft bod
<mrc> alan raftam xfce
<nkh> mrc: hmm pas az hamun gnome-shell e ....
<mrc> الان چی کار کنم
<mrc> اگه گنوم رو آپدیت کنم درست می شه؟
<mrc> با کار نکردن شورتکات ها خیلی مشکل دارم
<nkh> mrc: چیزی نمیشه گفت اینجوری آخه، آپدیت که خب اره اولین راهه که مطمئن شی واقعا مشکل داری !!:دی چون اگه آپدیت هست باید بشه به هرحال
<mrc> حجمش چه قدر می شه؟
<mrc> اینترنت درست  و حسابی ندارم
<nkh> mrc: نمیدونم
<nkh> mrc: بزنی میگه چه قدر دانلود داره می‌پرسه بگیره یا نه
<nkh> apt-get upgrade ایشالا !!
<mrc> برم گنوم
 * nkh thinks why do he is in this channel !! ARCH User !! :-"
<mrc> راستش من هنوز تصمیم نگرفتن از کدوم دسکتاپ استفاده کنم
<mrc> قبلا از kde استفاده می کردم ولی
<mrc> چون باگ زیاد داشت اومدم گنوم
<mrc> به خاطر این از kde استفاده می کردم که می شد همه جاش رو دستکاری کرد
<mrc> و مثل گنوم ناجور نیست
<mrc> این برنامه rsysnc تاثیری تو میزان دانلود کردن می زاره؟
<mrc> ببینم اگه حجم دانلود رو کم می کنه با اون دانلود کنم
<nkh> nemidounam chie , sorry :)
<mrc> تو اینجا معرفی شده
<mrc> http://linuxreview.ir/1390/09/backups-and-more-with-rsync/
<mrc> و تو سایت کرنل هم ازش استفاده می کنن
<mrc> rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub
<nkh> به نظر میرسه ربطی به پکیج منیجر نداره ها :دی
<nkh> بیخیال این
<nkh> کلا یه آپدیت بکن سر وقت
<mrc> ok
 * psydroid is back and wonders why nkh wonders about the reasons for being in this channel
<nkh> psydroid: :D
<javad> kasi farsi baladeh?
<javad> ???????
<sterNiX> javad♪ baladan bachehe
<javad> salam  man badaz nasb ubuntu fan cpu az kar miofteh shoma mitoni komaki bekonid?
<javad> ???????????/
<javad> kasi balad nist?
<javad> ?/?????????
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-10
<amer> salam, kasi balade ke ba Super Grub 2 boote kharaab shode ubuntu ro dorost koneh?
<ilius> amer: با خود سیدی اوبونتو می‌تونی
<ilius> amer: http://kermanubuntu.persianblog.ir/post/65
<amer> ilius:  yani chejuri?
<amer> ilius: cd ubuntu ro begzaram tu va ba'd chikar konam?
<ilius> amer: اون لینک رو بخون
<amer> ilius: man ye link tuye google peyda kardam ke ye tozihe mofasale khafan gozashte
<amer> ilius: vali un in chizi nist ke man mikhaam
<amer> ilius: kheili kaamele vali kheili pichidast
<amer> ilius: ili jaan, in hamoon chizi bud ke mkhastam. merc . vali bayad testesh konam
<amer> ilius: ili jaan chera javab nemidi>?
<amer> haaan?
<amer> V ili jaan mishe javab bedi?
<ilius> amer: :) ok test kon moshkeli bud begu
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> agha in cairo-dock
<Omid> chize khub vali bug-darie
<ehsan> salam dostan
<ehsan> chetori mitonam linux ro unistal konam?
<ehsan> torokhoda javab bedid
<mahdy> ehsan: install another os
<ehsan> win avaz konam?
<ehsan> hal mishe?
<mahdy> ehsan: bale
<mahdy> ehsan: ye bar ham partition bandi bokon badesh partition haye ezafit ro dorost kon
<ehsan> ey baba
<ehsan> hich rahi dg nis yani?
<Omid> ehsan, age ubuntu ro az toye windows nasb kardi, emkanesh hast
<Omid> ehsan, hamuntori ke nasb kardi, gozineye uninstall ham miare
<ehsan> az ro dvd nasb kardam
<ehsan> mesle windows
<ehsan> az boot
<Omid> khob kafie
<Omid> chand ta kar ajam bedi
<Omid> chand rah dare
<Omid> yekish ro mahdy goft
<Omid> yekish ine ke partition linux ro format koni, windows ro repair koni ta boot loader dorost beshe
<Omid> bazam shayad rah bashe ama man nemidunam
<ehsan> ahaa
<ehsan> mamanon az rahnameitoon
<ehsan> az tarighe cirtual box kari nemsihe anjam dad?
<ehsan> virtual
<Omid> age bekham bebinam ye file daraye ye term hast ya na
<Omid> che dastoori bezanam?
<rahmani> salam
<rahmani> salam
<Sourena_> Salam be hamegi , dostan fo ThunderBird ye mail ACC ro az listesh pak konam
<Sourena_> dostan hastin ???
<h2010n> are
<Sourena_> Meghsi ke hastin =)) vali dar kol manzooram in bood ke kasi midoune chetor bas inkaro kard ???
<h2010n> Age moshkeleto be english benevisi mitonam barat Search konam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<h2010n> :)
<Sourena_> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo :O
<Sourena_> khaste nabashi
<h2010n> سلامت باشی
<h2010n> مشکلت رو به فارسی (نه فینگلیش) بنویس وگرنه اینجه کسی نیست!
<h2010n> چرا قهر کرد؟
<mahdy> h2010n: no body cares
<h2010n> یه سوال علمی تو با Mehdi فرق داری؟ :))))
<mahdy> h2010n: mehdi fatahi ? are
<h2010n> نه!
<h2010n> مهدی ادمین
<h2010n> :)
<mahdy> h2010n: mehdi hasanpoor ? are
<h2010n> تو کدوم مهدی هستی؟
<h2010n> آره
<mahdy> h2010n: man beygi am
<Omid> age ba wget ye safheii ke filter shode ro bezanam
<Omid> error 403: forbidden mide?
<Omid> age bekham tule bozorgtarin khate ye file text ro be dast biaram chekar konam?
<Omid> wc -L filename
<Omid> :D
<nima__> سلام به همه شب خوش
<elisa87> chera vaghti sudo apt-get update mizanam ino mige? W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.183 80]
<elisa87> daram az virtual machine estefade mikonam VMWare va ping nemikone tracepath ham kar nemikone
<elisa87> vali firefox b internet vasle va wget ham mige connected
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ bezan
<sterNiX> route -n
<elisa87> Kernel IP routing table
<elisa87> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<elisa87> 192.168.8.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<elisa87> 0.0.0.0         192.168.8.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<elisa87> ino mige
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ inja paste nakon lotfan
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ to pastebin paste kon
<Omid> sterNiX, mokhlesim
<Omid> salaam
<sterNiX> salam Omid
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ bebin mitoni 192.168.8.1 ro ping koni?
<elisa87> are
<elisa87> man chon az vmware estefade mikonam momkene moshkele proxy dashte basham?
<elisa87> hamgoroohim goft b in negah konam vali nemifahmamaesh
<elisa87> http://research.cs.wisc.edu/twiki/bin/view/CSDocs/VMwareHowTo
<elisa87> oon ghesmate private network o proxysh
<elisa87> raftam too synaptic manager to ghesmate preference network vali nemidoonam b chi bayad set konam ba tavajjoh b in!
<salehi> dorood-age pass root ro yadet bere che kar mishe kard ?
<elisa87> kesi rahe hali nadare?
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ w8 bebinam
<sterNiX> salehi♪ ba ye live cd boro,
<sterNiX> bad to shadow file ro pak kon
<sterNiX> ghesmate rooteeshp
<salehi> http://www.mojsazan.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=461&language=english
<salehi> shadow file chie?
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ ino khondi
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ Access to hosts outside of CS is blocked
<Omid> man ye file text daram ke hajmesh 2G mibashad
<sterNiX> salehi♪ /etc/shadow
<Omid> age bekham khat be khat bekhunamesh, to c++ moshkel daram
<sterNiX> salehi♪ inkaram mitoni bokoni
<salehi> sepas aziz
<novid> ‏ساب ورژن اینجا کسی کار کرده؟
<Omid> chon RAM system 2G nist o c++ bzesh nemikone
<Omid> kasi rahe hali be zehnesh mire3?
<sterNiX> salehi♪ to /etc/passwd jolo root ye x hast ono pakesh koni
<sterNiX> salehi♪ yani beshe be ja root:x:harchi beshe root::harchi
<sterNiX> Omid♪ age file matni hast khob mitoni beborish
<sterNiX> Omid♪ ba awk va sed mitoni bahash kar koni, javab midan, vali nemidponam chiye mikhay azash
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ inam bebin http://research.cs.wisc.edu/twiki/bin/view/CSDocs/VMwareHowTo#External%20Network%20Access
<elisa87> khob hamin sternix man balad nistam alan bayad chikar konam http://research.cs.wisc.edu/twiki/bin/view/CSDocs/VMwareHowTo#External%20Network%20Access ino behem ettefaghan neshoon dada
<elisa87> man niaz daram ye alame package nasb konam
<elisa87> systemAye cs rooshoon suse has
<elisa87> manam bayad ba ubuntu kar konam chon simulatoram male ubuntu has
<elisa87> !
<elisa87> chi kar konam hala?
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ khodesh ke gofte
<elisa87> khodesh b firefox dastresi dare ha
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ Access to hosts outside of CS is blocked. You can access many services provided by external hosts by using the CSL gateway service on squid.cs.wisc.edu port 3128. In addition, destination network address translation will automatically redirect all port 80 (http) traffic from vmnet8 to squid. However, because some web sites cannot use network-level redirection, we strongly encourage that you configure browsers to use the squ
<sterNiX> id proxy. squid.cs.wisc.edu provides the following proxies:
<elisa87> khob man nemifahmam bayad chikar konam
<elisa87> akharesh in kar shodani hast ya na?
<elisa87> sternix bebin mituni ino run koni? http://www.cs.cityu.edu.hk/~wzhao2/lip-vireo.htm
<elisa87> ino dl kon Lip-vireo 1.06 Ubuntu 10
<elisa87> mikham bebinam moshkel az systeme ya man:D!
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ man ubuntu nadaram akhe
<sterNiX> salam miadbahrami
<elisa87> ok
<Omid> sterNiX, man daghighan mikham beboram file ro
<Omid> ye reshteye khasi hast, mikham be un ke resid bebore berize to ye file jadid
<Omid> sterNiX, age ba read to shell anjam bedam in moshkel pish miad?
<Omid> while read -r line    do
<Omid> exec 3<&0 che kari anjam mide?
<miadbahrami> sterNiX, salam kheyli mokhlesim
<elisa87> kasi midoone chejoori mitoonam makefile e ubuntu ro b suse tabdil konam?
<elisa87> http://www.pastie.org/3162750
<elisa87> ino mikham b y makefile ghabele ejra dar suse tabdil konam
<sterNiX> Omid♪ daram donbale ye script migardam vase on karet
<sterNiX> Omid♪ in ke gofti khorjiye 3 va 0 ro ejra mikone
<Omid> sterNiX, ye script daram
<Omid> alan mizaram to pastebin bebin
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ in ke nabayad to suse mosheli dasthe bashe ke
<elisa87> g++-4.0.2    -c -o main.o main.cpp
<elisa87> make: g++-4.0.2: Command not found
<elisa87> make: *** [main.o] Error 127
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ alan ba suse hasti?
<Omid> sterNiX, http://pastebin.com/dVRY2h5B
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ in kheili sadasta vase bar taraf kardanesh
<sterNiX> Omid♪ in ki neveshte
<Omid> sterNiX, khodam
<Omid> sterNiX, zayast? :">
<sterNiX> Omid♪ chera engahdar pichidash kardi?!
<Omid> sterNiX, sade tar ham mishe kard?
<sterNiX> are
<Omid> chejuri?
<sterNiX> chera az read f1 < $1 estefade kardi Omid ?!
<sterNiX> va na az read $1
<Omid> sterNiX, mikham ye khat az in file ro bekhune
<Omid> sterNiX, khat haye in file ham bozorgan masalan 1500char bozorgtarineshe
<imijimi> salam dostan
<imijimi> man ye soal daram
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ khob elam kardane soalet be che dardi mikhore?
<sterNiX> soaleto bepors
<Omid> sterNiX, in script moshkel dare, begam gharare chekar kone?
<sterNiX> Omid♪ are
<sterNiX> Omid♪ ino bebin
<sterNiX> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/how-do-i-split-large-file-by-string-637434/
<Omid> sterNiX, ye file daram ke lye seri reshte dare, ye file ham ke eteaate marbut be un reshteha ro dare
<Omid> liste reshteha to file aval avorde shodan, har reshte to ye khat
<elisa87> are ba suse hastam chi kar konam
<Omid> etelaat ham to file dovom ke ba <cat id=reshte> shoro mishe
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ bezan whereis gcc
<Omid> ba <cat id=reshte-badi> tamum mishe
<sterNiX> Omid♪ inaro mishe to ye seri begi, chon man ba har enter ke mizani zehnam mipare
<Omid> sterNiX,  ye file daram ke lye seri reshte dare, ye file ham ke eteaate marbut be un reshteha ro dare, liste reshteha to file aval avorde shodan, har reshte to ye khat,  etelaat ham to file dovom ke ba <cat id=reshte> shoro mishe o  ba <cat id=reshte-badi> tamum mishe
<elisa87> [jalal@francisco] (13)$ whereis gcc
<elisa87> gcc: /usr/bin/gcc /usr/lib/gcc /usr/libexec/gcc /usr/share/man/man1/gcc.1.gz
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ bezan whereis g++
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ bezan which g++
<sterNiX> Omid♪ mitoni ghesmati az har dota file ro upload koni to net?
<Omid> sterNiX, alan in karo anjam midam
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ in script ro fagaht bayad dota khatesho avaz koni
<elisa87> [jalal@francisco] (14)$ whereis g++
<elisa87> g++: /usr/bin/g++ /usr/share/man/man1/g++.1.gz
<elisa87> [jalal@francisco] (15)$ which g++
<elisa87> /usr/bin/g++
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ khob inkaro bokon
<sterNiX> kheili sadast
<sterNiX> esm filet chi hast
<elisa87> khob ba'desh chikar konam? yani lazem nist baghie mavarede makefile ro avaz konam
<sterNiX> makefile?!
<imijimi> dostan mano komak mikonid
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ nagofti moshkelet chi hast ke kesi komaket kone
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ ino to terminal onja kefile makefile hast bezan
<imijimi> kasi akhe jawab nadad
<sterNiX> cat makefile | sed -e 's/g++-4.0.2/g++/g' > makefile2
<imijimi> ok alan migam
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ age soaleto nagi kesi javab nemide
<Omid> sterNiX, http://pastebin.com/g9CzzbCB
<imijimi> man win 7 nasb dashtam ro labtopam
<imijimi> badesh oakesh kardam
<imijimi> va ubuntu nasb kardam
<imijimi> alan mikham be windows bargardam nemishe
<imijimi> hich cd gheyr az ubuntu cd romam boot nemikone
<elisa87> [jalal@francisco] (16)$ cd /u/j/a/jalal/Desktop/baseline/SURF-V1.0.9
<elisa87> [jalal@francisco] (17)$ make
<elisa87> g++-4.0.2    -c -o imload.o imload.cpp
<elisa87> make: g++-4.0.2: Command not found
<elisa87> make: *** [imload.o] Error 127
<imijimi> kasi mitone komaaki kone
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ chera boot nemikone?
<imijimi> man win 7 nasb dashtam ro labtopam badesh oakesh kardam va ubuntu nasb kardam  alan mikham be windows bargardam nemishe hich cd gheyr az ubuntu cd romam boot nemikone
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ in be cdromet bar migarde engar
<sterNiX> chon moshkelet nemidonam chiye
<sterNiX> aslan be os rabti nadare age fagaht cd ubuntu ro mikhone
<imijimi> akhe vaghti ubuntu nasbe hame cd ro mikhone write mikone amma cd windows boot nemishe
<sterNiX> shayad to bios dastkari kardi imijimi
<sterNiX> ya inke cd windows bootable nist
<imijimi> chera to ubuntu cd windowse mizaram ro virtual box boot mishe
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ pas tanzimate bioseto bebin chiyan
<imijimi> manzooret chie hast
<imijimi> boot ro migi
<imijimi> on ke roo cd hast bootam
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ boot na bios
<imijimi> boote to bios dige
<sterNiX> are onjaro migam
<sterNiX> onja gozashti ro cd?
<imijimi> khob goftam ro cd hast
<imijimi> cd ubuntu ro boot mikone amma cd windows na
<imijimi> vali hamoon cd windows tu ubuntu khonde mishe ya to virtual box boot mishe
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ cd windows ro ke mizari to cdromet chi mishe?
<imijimi> hichi engar na engar cd to cdrome
<imijimi> dostan chizi be zehneton nemire
<sterNiX> ye cd windows dige emtehan kon imijimi
<imijimi> farghi nemikone xp ham injoorie winserver ham injoorie
<imijimi> bezar ye chizi begam
<imijimi> man ta hala computere bedone windows nadidam vaghti boot mishe chi mishe amma vaghti man bedone os hastam error bootgrub migiram
<imijimi> ehtemal midam hardam aktive nist
<Omid> sterNiX, http://pastebin.com/g9CzzbCB
<imijimi> yani boot windows nadare ya ntldr vali ba ye computere dige format kardam nemishe
<imijimi> amma nemidonam in rabti dare ya na
<imijimi> hich markazi ham nemitone dorostesh kone
<sterNiX> Omid♪ didam
<sterNiX> Omid♪ daram ye scrupt minevisam w8 plz
<imijimi> goftan age bekham bayad bedam be sherkat garanti ke 300€ baram kharj dare
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ alan ba oncompyet hasi?
<imijimi> are alan ubuntu nasbe
<imijimi> 10.04
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ ntldr ina hich rabti be boot nashodane cd nadare
<sterNiX> ntdlr mesle grub hast ye boot loader
<imijimi> nemidonam az yeki dostam shenidam
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ dostet ziyadi ba windows kar karde :D
<imijimi> aslan to windows 7 in chiza roo nadidam ke bekham ro hardam kopy konam
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ vaghti cd winows ro mizari to system va reset mikoni mostaghim mire to grub dorste?
<imijimi> manzooret ro az grup nemidonam chie yani boot mishe mire ubuntu load mishe
<sterNiX> !grub | imijimi
<lubotu3> imijimi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<imijimi> duste aziz man az taze karam
<imijimi> ghablan windows vista va 7 dashtam
<imijimi> bad khastam baraye ye karaye az ubuntu estefade konam hamechio pak kardam ubuntu nasb kardam
<imijimi> hala mikham bargardam windows amma nemishe
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ http://beconfused.com/media/2008/02/Booting-up-to-Windows-Vista-or-Ubuntu-using-GRUB.jpg
<imijimi> laptopam cd windowso boot nemikone amma suse ubuntu baghie ro chera
<imijimi> goftam duste aziz man cd windows ro miaram aslan hich chize khasi load nemishe chand sanie logoye ubuntu miad bad system bala miad
<imijimi> vali hamoon cd windows to ubuntu khone mishe filaye to cd ro mitonam bebinam
<sterNiX> khob imijimi in cd ro jaye dige ham emtehan kardi?!
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ hamon logo ubuntu grub hast
<imijimi> are ro on laptobam ok hast
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ aya cd haye dige ro ham boot mikone?
<imijimi> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=ubuntu+loading+logo&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1920&bih=853&tbm=isch&tbnid=JQE8PxIQomqoRM:&imgrefurl=http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml&docid=crsrrDGg3Oq1XM&imgurl=http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/plymouthtutorial-small_007.png&w=514&h=381&ei=8cIMT6DACIyB4AThxqykBg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=192&vpy=296&dur=88&hovh=193&ho
<imijimi> man ino migam badid midonam in grub bashe
<imijimi> manzooret az cd haye dige chie
<imijimi> man kollan har mahsoli az microsoft ke bootable bashe ro emtehan kardam javab nemide
<imijimi> hatta partition magic bootable ro ham nemikhone faghato faghat linux family
<imijimi> hatta oracle linux ro ham nemikhone
<imijimi> chizaye ke boot mikone ubuntu va suse
<imijimi> agha man giraam please help me
<imijimi> kasi midone che kar konam
<Omid> sterNiX, moshkele http://pastebin.com/PW6Ep3RC chie?
<sterNiX> Omid♪ $f1 = $ff1?!
<Omid> sterNiX, eshtebahe? nesbat mide
<sterNiX> Omid♪ mikhay copy koni file ro?
<Omid> sterNiX, na
<Omid> $f1 ye reshtast
<Omid> $ff1 ham ye reshtast
<imijimi> sterniX nazari nadari
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ ye search kon to google
<imijimi> alan do mahe daram search mikonam
<sterNiX> Omid♪ tedad khate bad az       <cat id="Top/Arts"> sabetan?
<imijimi> bazam mamnon mozahem nemisham bye
<sterNiX> imijimi♪ hamchin moshkeli naddidam tahala
<Omid> sterNiX, na malum nist chand tast
<Omid> sterNiX, un algorithme manteghesh doroste faghat chand ta irad dare. masalan bayad har bar ye khat kamel ro bekhune
<sterNiX> Omid♪ ye kar rahat tar hast
<sterNiX> daram donbale on migardam
<sterNiX> Omid♪
<sterNiX> yechizi peyda karda vali ye moshkeli dare
<Omid> sterNiX, che moshkeli?
<sterNiX> Omid♪ in moshkel
<sterNiX> Omid♪ http://paste.debian.net/151790/
<sterNiX> http://paste.debian.net/151791/
<Omid> sterNiX, in khorojish bud?
<sterNiX> are Omid
<sterNiX> vaysa yekari dige konam
<Omid> sterNiX, kafie ye khat ye khat bekhune
<sterNiX> na Omid
<Omid> age mosavie un reshte nabud
<sterNiX> alan dorst mikonam
<Omid> berize to file
<sterNiX> Omid♪ ye feki be zehnam resi
<sterNiX> d
<Omid> sterNiX, che fekri?
<sterNiX> Omid♪ kheili tolaniye cali khob dige
<Omid> chetor?
<sterNiX> Omid♪ inke aval in esme file haro berizim to ye file dige, va hamashono to ye khat berizim, bad ke inkaro kardim, begim az avali bekjhon ta dovomi, bad az dovomi ta sevomi va ela payan
<sterNiX> injamanzor az eme file hamon chiza hast mikhay peya kone
<Omid> sterNiX, ama esme in reshte ha momkene space ham dashte bashe
<sterNiX> Omid♪ aya to in reshte ha character haiye joz alphabet ham dide mishe?!
<sterNiX> masaln : ya + ya ^ ya yechi to in maye ha?
<sterNiX> Omid♪ ^
<Omid> sterNiX, toye topicha
<sterNiX> are Omid
<Omid> faghat space
<sterNiX> ok ono mishe karsih kard Omid :)
<Omid> ama toye file dovomi hame chiz peida mishe
<sterNiX> Omid♪ faghat kafiey field seperator ro avaz kard
<Omid> sterNiX, nemifahmam ino
<sterNiX> Omid♪ khob midonam chi kar konam alan
<sterNiX> vaysa ye scriptesh konam bebin razi hasti azash ya na
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-11
<Omid> sterNiX, liste un reshteha daghighan be hamun tartibi umade ke toye file dovom vojod daran
<sterNiX> Omid♪ yechi nevshtam
<sterNiX> vaysa test konam
<Omid> sterNiX, dadash dastet dard nakone
<Omid> sobh azat begiram behtar nist?
<Omid> sterNiX, alan dire sharmandat misham
<sterNiX> Omid♪
<sterNiX> amade shod
<sterNiX> fagath khodet bayad esme file haro taghir bedi
<sterNiX> Omid♪ 5min be sabr
<sterNiX> Omid♪ http://paste.debian.net/151794/
<sterNiX> Omid♪ file1 va fl3 ro bayad tanzim koni to in script
<sterNiX> file1 esme on motoghayeraro dare
<sterNiX> Omid♪ fl3 on file asli hastesh
<sterNiX> Omid♪ khabaresho bede
<elisa87> chera? [jalal@francisco] (55)$ make
<elisa87> g++-4.0.2    -c -o main.o main.cpp
<elisa87> make: g++-4.0.2: Command not found
<elisa87> make: *** [main.o] Error 127
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ chon ke file moshkel dare
<elisa87> chio beanam?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<psydroid> salam WhiteCrow1
<WhiteCrow1>  salam sob het bekhir
<psydroid> mamnoon
<psydroid> man nesfe shab bidar shodam o badan be khab dobareh naresidam
<Omid> ssalam
<Omid> baraye inke ye khat az ye filo hazf konam che dastori bezanam?
<Omid> age bekham az khate 100 be bade ye file ro cat konam chekar konam?
<miadbahrami> salam bacheha chejoori mitoonam panele samte raste unity ro resize konam
<use> سلام من اوبونتو نصب کردم اطلاعات هاردم پریده چه کار کنم؟
<royaflash> salam be hameghy
<royaflash> bacheha ubuntu tv ro didid ?
<novid> ‏royaflash: سلام :ی
<novid> ‏royaflash: یه چیزی تو سایتش دیدم
<novid> ‏royaflash: نکنه تلویزیونش رو خریدی؟
<Omid> ba sed chejuri space haye yek file ro ba \n jaygozin konam?
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ ba sed nemishe
<anoNxeRo> be inrahat ba tr bokon
<Omid> anoNxeRo, hamino mikham bedunam, chera nemishe?
<anoNxeRo> chon ke nemishe be in rahati
<anoNxeRo> cherasho nemidonam vali man ta hala nadidam beshe koli ham searchidam Omid
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ script ke vast gozashtam kar dad?
<anoNxeRo> dishab didish?
<Omid> anoNxeRo, ahan dastet dard nakone
<Omid> anoNxeRo, are ama javab nadad
<anoNxeRo> chera Omid ?
<anoNxeRo> esme file haro avaz kardi tosh?
<Omid> anoNxeRo, error midad
<Omid> khorjisho begam
<Omid> ?
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ khode script
<anoNxeRo> 2ta motoghayer dare
<anoNxeRo> avalesh onaro bayad set koni
<Omid> anoNxeRo, :D are midunam :D
<anoNxeRo> bayad javab bede Omid to system man dirooz ba on mesal ha ke dade boodi javab dad
<Omid> anoNxeRo, moshkele manteghi nadasht
<Omid> anoNxeRo, migoft file peida nashode
<anoNxeRo> hatman esme file ro behesh eshtebah dadi Omid
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ esme file hato bego
<Omid> anoNxeRo, alan khorojisho migam
<Omid> run.sh: 13: =words: not found
<Omid> run.sh: 14: =links: not found
<Omid> mioftad to loop badesh
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ esme file haro behem bego chiyan
<Omid> links
<anoNxeRo> beine esmeshon fasele hast Omid ?
<Omid> words
<Omid> anoNxeRo, na sade bud
<Omid> avali bud 'words'
<Omid> ashkan, dovomi bud 'links'
<anoNxeRo> ashkan chiye Omid ?@
<Omid> anoNxeRo, eshtebah shod
<Omid> ashkan, sharmandam eshtebah shod
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ words liste kalamat boo dke mishast kdige
<anoNxeRo> misle art bussiness va ..a
<anoNxeRo> are?
<Omid> anoNxeRo, doroste
<Omid> anoNxeRo, daghighan
<anoNxeRo> ok
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ ino emtehan kon
<anoNxeRo> http://paste.debian.net/151854/
<Omid> anoNxeRo, bazam hamun peighamo mide
<Omid> moshkelesh jaye digast
<Omid> anoNxeRo, error ro khundi?
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ mikhay words va links ro bezar dakhte ""
<anoNxeRo> bebin javab mide
<Omid> anoNxeRo, ina ro emtehan kardam albate
<Omid> anoNxeRo, bazam hamun shod
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ ino to hamon foldere run mikoni dige na?!
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ bebin case dorste ?
<Omid> anoNxeRo, are hame ro motmaenam
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ vala in ro systeme man javab dada
<anoNxeRo> ba on mesali ke to dadi
<Omid> anoNxeRo, ajibe :-/
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ in mige on dota file ro peyda nemikone
<anoNxeRo> links va words ro
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ permission on 2ta file ro bebin chiyan
<Omid> anoNxeRo, 777 dadam bazam hamin shod
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ ino to hamon directory ejra mikoni?
<Omid> anoNxeRo, are
<Omid> anoNxeRo, hala ziad linux vared nistam ama bazi chiza ro baladam :D
<anoNxeRo> akhe Omid in mige in dota file ro peyda nakard
<Omid> anoNxeRo, ./ ham zadam j nadad
<Omid> anoNxeRo, adre3 daghigh ham dadam nashod
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ scripto ke chmode +x kardi, koja goazashti?
<Omid> hamashun ro desktop
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ bezan pwd
<anoNxeRo> va ye ls begir lotfan
<Omid> anoNxeRo, bazam gereftam
<Omid> anoNxeRo, hamine
<Omid> anoNxeRo, man alan bayad beram kelas
<Omid> age bazam chizi eb zehnet resid
<Omid> shab miam harf mizanim
<Omid> bashe?
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ script irad nadare
<Omid> anoNxeRo, ta inja ham kheili lotf kardi
<anoNxeRo> irad yechiz digasat
<anoNxeRo> vala nemidoanm chi
<anoNxeRo> be salamat Omid
<anoNxeRo> khosh bashi
<Omid> anoNxeRo, albate script bayad ro ye system dige ejra beshe
<Omid> anoNxeRo, man roye un hanuz test nakardam
<Omid> anoNxeRo, felan
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ ye copy begir az on dotafile ha
<anoNxeRo> bederoud
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: سلام
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: فرود اینو چک کرده بودی http://holgr.com/blog/2009/06/setting-up-openvpn-on-amazons-ec2/
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: وصل می شه اما چرا نت نداره
<pedi_dk> slm dustan
<mehi> salam
<mehi> tebghe http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/Meetings  alan inja bayad jalase bashe!
<mehi> doroste
<mehi> ?
<sterNiX> na dorost nist mehi
<sterNiX> mehi♪ inja ke alan hich khabari nist
<mehi> vali gharar bode ke jalase bashe!
<mehi> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,28747.0.html inam ye madrake dige
<sterNiX> mehi♪ khob man ke moghaser nisam ke
<sterNiX> mehi♪ man to forum aslan sabte nam nakardam,
<sterNiX> mehi♪ boro to forum behahamsoh bego windows karhaye enhesar gar
<mehi> alan inja chand nafar online hastan (gheire robota) ? khodemon jalase tashkil bedim?
<mehi> Mesle ke hichki Online nist inja
<mehi> !
<novid> ‏راه حل بدین
<novid> ‎sudo apt-get install libapache2-svn
<novid> ‏پیغام خطا میگیرم موقع نصبش
<novid> ‎ERROR: Module dav does not exist!
<novid> ‎ERROR: Could not enable dependency dav for dav_svn, aborting
<novid> ‎dpkg: error processing libapache2-svn (--configure):
<novid>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<novid> ‎Errors were encountered while processing:
<novid>  libapache2-svn
<novid> ‎E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sterNiX> mehi♪ narahat nabash hichi nemishe :)
<sterNiX> novid♪ inaro bahash nasb kon bebin javab mide
<sterNiX> sudo apt-get install libapache2-svn
<sterNiX> salam elisa87
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ ro onyeki system ham nasb nashoda
<elisa87> salam
<elisa87> alan mikham opencv nasb konam ba cmake moshkel peida kardam
<sterNiX> ceh moshkeli elisa87 ?
<elisa87> alan migam
<novid> ‏sterNiX: خب همین دستور رو می زنم پیغام خطا میگیرم
<elisa87> http://www.pastie.org/3167288 && http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/InstallGuide_Linux
<sterNiX> novid♪ eshtebah zadam w8 sorry
<sterNiX> apt-get install  libapache2-svn libneon27-gnutls libserf-0-0 libsvn1
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ alan ba che systemi hasi?
<elisa87> hamoon redhate 64 biti
<dark-sun> tehran zelzele omade?
 * dark-sun kicks h2010n 
<h2010n> سلام
<dark-sun> h2010n♪ migam to tehran nisti?
<h2010n> چطوری؟
<h2010n> نه بابا
<h2010n> گوگل پلاس به ما اعتنا نمی کنی کچل!
<dark-sun> ki tehran hast inja?
<dark-sun> h2010n♪ kachalam dg :-P
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> h2010n♪ nadidamet
<h2010n> :P به خودت!
<h2010n> درس می خوندی؟
<h2010n> باز خر زدی؟
<dark-sun> h2010n♪ cod mizanam, dars az ma gozasht!
<dark-sun> omad samte shoma ;)
<h2010n> آنلاین نشدی هزار ساله!
<dark-sun> h0n3st♪ gereftaram dg :)
<dark-sun> h2010n♪ ^
<dark-sun> h0n3st♪ sorry
<h2010n> Why?
<h2010n> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,28747.new.html#new
<h2010n> مثلا الان جلسس!
<elisa87> ino make install mikonam error mide roo redhat http://www.fftw.org/fftw3_doc/Installation-on-Unix.html#Installation-on-Unix
<elisa87> ~
<sterNiX> salam dark-sun chetoir
<elisa87> vali makesh error nemideh
<elisa87> :|
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ make install che errori mide
<sterNiX> ehteamalan chon sudo nemikoni gir mide
<sterNiX> dark-sun♪ 15U
<novid> ‏sterNiX: نصب کردم ولی باز پیغام خطا رو میده
<dark-sun> sterNiX♪ slm honey
<novid> ‏sterNiX: بار اول که نصب کردم هیچ مشکلی نداشت
<novid> ‏sterNiX: یه بار با دستور purge پاک کردم
<sterNiX> novid♪ in ba dav moshkel dare
<sterNiX> khobi dark-sun ?
<novid> ‏sterNiX: که فایلای کانفیگش رو هم پاک کنه
<dark-sun> sterNiX♪ tnx, to khubi?
<sterNiX> delam vasat ye zare shode, bood dark-sun
<sterNiX> dark-sun♪ mesle size kernal 0.01
<novid> ‏sterNiX: همم، خب الان بخوام با ساب ورژن کار کنم باید چیکار کنم یعنی؟ :ی
<dark-sun> sterNiX♪ azizamiii, <3
<elisa87> http://www.pastie.org/3167377 error e make install bara in package http://www.fftw.org/doc/Installation-on-Unix.html#Installation-on-Unix
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ bebin chie neveshte?
<sterNiX> cannot create regular file `/usr/local/include/fftw3.f': Permission denied
<elisa87> negah kon ma hagh nadarim too usr/local benevisim
<sterNiX> ejaze copy kardan nadari elisa87
<elisa87> chejoori behesh begam y jaye dg benevise?
<sterNiX> ro readme ro bekhon elisa87
<sterNiX> onja dare
<elisa87> kooomo?
<elisa87> kodoomo?
<sterNiX> readme hamon file ke dari compile mikoni
<elisa87> in FFTW is a free collection of fast C routines for computing the
<elisa87> Discrete Fourier Transform in one or more dimensions.  It includes
<elisa87> complex, real, symmetric, and parallel transforms, and can handle
<elisa87> arbitrary array sizes efficiently.  FFTW is typically faster than
<elisa87> other publically-available FFT implementations, and is even
<elisa87> competitive with vendor-tuned libraries.  (See our web page for
<elisa87> extensive benchmarks.)  To achieve this performance, FFTW uses novel
<sterNiX> novid♪ rastesh nemidonam cheshe
<elisa87> code-generation and runtime self-optimization techniques (along with
<elisa87> many other tricks).
<elisa87> ?
<sterNiX> nakon
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ inaj copy nakon
<sterNiX> man jici nafahmidam
<elisa87> ok
<psydroid> salam SterNiX o elisa87
<sterNiX> salam psydroid
<psydroid> o dark-sun, teryakshenas :)
<dark-sun> psydroid♪ :) jens dari? :)
<dark-sun> :D
<psydroid> dark-sun, man shookhi kardam :)
<dark-sun> psydroid♪ vali man jedi goftam! :-P :D
<elisa87> salam
<psydroid> dark-sun, chi mikhai, heroine ya cocaine?
<psydroid> inja dar holand hame jens daran :)
<dark-sun> psydroid♪ zeki! man mikhastam sader konam oonja! bazare oonja ham kesade engar!
<dark-sun> elisa87♪ salam k salam
<dark-sun> :)
<psydroid> elisa87, man psychicist az #learnanylanguage hastam
 * dark-sun fights against "salam"...
<elisa87> yani mano yadete?
<psydroid> dark-sun: :)
<psydroid> are, chand bar unja didamet
<dark-sun> elisa87♪ e hafeze ali daee ro dare! :D
<h2010n> dark-sun,حالا درسته تو علی قنواتیانی؟ درست اد کردم تو رو تو سر کل هام؟
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> dark-sun,:^)
<dark-sun> h2010n♪ A
<h2010n> Yes or No
<h2010n> ?
<dark-sun> h2010n♪ migam A! yani Are, yani bale! bale ro ham bayad tarjome konam ey khodaaa
<h2010n> Good!
<h2010n> A
<novid> ‏این آپاچی دو رو بخوام پاک کنم کامل
<novid> ‏چیکار باید کنم؟!
<novid> ‎sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2
<novid> ‏این دستور رو می زنم
<novid> ‏ولی همچنان یه سری اثر ازش می مونه
<novid> ‎a2dismod مثلا
<dark-sun> novid♪ dasti pak kon harchi mund ;)
<dark-sun> novid♪ mage mishe?
<dark-sun> novid♪ bebin, bade --purge "remove" nemikhad
<sterNiX> novid♪ apt-get autoremove
<sterNiX> ino ham bezan badesh
<novid> ‏sterNiX: اینم زدم
<the-light> novid: dige khengie apt e, age config hash mimoone ino bezan shayad javab bede: dpkg --purge apache2
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-12
<elisa87> chera nemitunam SVN o ba sudo apt-get install nasb konam? http://note.sonots.com/SciSoftware/haartraining.html
<elisa87> mige k could not find
<elisa87> ///
<elisa87> oon linke eshtebahi paste shod
<elisa87> vali maslaan mitunam boswars o nasb konam
<elisa87> chera khob?
<novid> ‏elisa87: الان مشکل بیشترم شد :ی
<novid> ‏elisa87: ببین اصلا دیگه آپاچی رو نمی تونم پاک کنم کامل
<novid> ‎sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2-common
<novid> ‎Virtual packages like 'apache2-common' can't be removed
<novid> ‏این پیغام رو بهم میده
<novid> ‏elisa87: اوپس :ی نصف شبی چرا فک کردم با منی؟ :))) خب شاید چون مشکل ساب ورژن داشتم :
<mahdy> elisa87: apt-get install subversion
<mahdy> novid: کل پیغامش همینه ؟
<novid> ‏mahdy: کلش
<mahdy> novid: 11.10 ?
<novid> ‏mahdy: اره مهدی
<novid> ‏mahdy: همه چی هم درست بودا :ی اومدم زرتی پاک کردم یه پکیج رو تا از اول کانفیگ کنم
<novid> ‏mahdy: دیگه نصب نشد :ی
<mahdy> novid: apt-get remove apache*
<mahdy> novid: ino test kon
<novid> ‏mahdy: اوه کلی پکیج مرتبط هست میگه نمی تونه پیداشون کنه
<novid> ‎E: Unable to locate package apache2_2.2.20-1ubuntu1.1_i386.deb
<mahdy> novid: این چیکار به فایل دل داره ؟
<novid> ‏mahdy: خب ببین
<novid> ‏mahdy: من دیدم آپاچی نصب نمیشه
<mahdy> دب*
<novid> ‏mahdy: اومدم کلک بزنم
<novid> ‏mahdy: رفتم تو فولدر آرشیو جایی که بسته های دب ذخیره میشه
<novid> ‏mahdy: بعد dpkg -i --force همچین چیزی رو زدم :ی
<mahdy> novid: fuck
<mahdy> novid: alan synaptic ro baz kon
<mahdy> novid: اررور هاتو دست کن
<novid> ‏mahdy: خب به سیناپتیک دسترسی  ندارم
<novid> ‏mahdy: با اس اس اچ وصلم به سرور
<mahdy> novid: ssh ? wow , teach me dude !! teach meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<novid> ‏mahdy: چی چیش رو؟ :))))
<mahdy> novid: dor zadanesh ro
<novid> ‏mahdy: چیش رو دور بزنیم یعنی؟ بسته هست مگه؟
<mahdy> novid: بابا اس اس اچ رو که بسته بودن
<novid> ‏mahdy: خب البته الان با پورت ۳۰۳۱ وصلم
<mahdy> novid: ye soal
<novid> ‎mahdy: ?
<mahdy> novid: to basteye apache2-common ro az koja avordi ? 11.10 nadare hamchin chizi
<novid> ‎mahdy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=apache2-common&mode=exactfilename&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<novid> ‏پس این چیه/
<sterNiX> ye chize ajibe :D
<novid> ‏sterNiX: چه چیز؟ :ی
<novid> ‏mahdy: میگم یعنی الان تو میگی آپاچ پاک شده؟
<novid> ‏mahdy: آخه هنوز تو لیست سرویسامه
<novid>  /etc/init.d/apache2
<sterNiX> novid♪ aval stopesh kon
<sterNiX> bad purge
<novid> ‏sterNiX: اصلا اجرا نمیشه که بخوام استاپش کنم
<mahdy> novid: in file e , package be in esm nadarim
<novid> ‏sterNiX: بعد با Purge ءاک کردم
<mahdy> novid: ubuntu 11.4 boode upgrade kardi ?
<sterNiX> khob pas on chize mohemi nist ke novid ke gir dadi behesh
<novid> ‏mahdy: نه بابا کلین نصب کردم یک هفته نیست
<novid> ‏sterNiX: خب ببین من الان میخوام ساب ورژن نصب کنم
<novid> ‏sterNiX: و برای اینکه تحت وب بهش دسترسی داشته باشه یه پکیج داره
<novid>   apt-get install libapache2-svn apache2
<novid> ‏این دو تا پکیج
<novid> ‏ولی خب نصبش مشکل داره :ی
<novid> ‏sterNiX: میگم چرا اپاچی رو پاک کردم کانفیگش پاک نشده؟
<novid> ‏sterNiX: مگه پرج کانفیگ رو پاک نمیکنه/
<sterNiX> apt-get -f install libapache2-svn apache2
<sterNiX> chera mikone novid
<sterNiX> novid♪ ba -f emtehan konn bebin irad migire
<novid> ‏sterNiX: خب الان نصب میشه
<novid> ‏sterNiX: ولی آپاچی اجرا نمیشه! و گیر داره
<novid>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<novid> ‎[Thu Jan 12 04:18:35 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<novid>  ... waiting .apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<novid> ‎[Thu Jan 12 04:18:37 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<novid> ‏sterNiX: میخوای یه بار پاک کنم دستی؟
<novid> ‏sterNiX: یعنی کانفیگش رو
<sterNiX> confiesh moshkel dare dige novid
<sterNiX> khode barname ke dorst nasb shose
<sterNiX> 127.0.0.1 bayad bashe
<sterNiX> ye 1 ezafe nadare?!
<novid> ‏sterNiX: ببین خب وقتی اپاچی رو جدید نصب میکنی که چیزی مشکل دار نیست
<novid> ‏sterNiX: بعد از اینکه یکبار با پرچ پاکش کردی
<novid> ‏sterNiX: من اصلا کاری نکردمش که :ی
<sterNiX> beja inkara ye deghighe configesh mikardi novid
<novid> ‎sudo apt-get --purge remove libapache2-svn apache2
<novid> ‏ببین این دستور رو می زنم
<novid> ‏مگه پاک نمیشه؟
<novid> ‏ولی پاک نمیشه اصن!
<sterNiX> khob malome pak nemishe novid
<novid> ‏sterNiX: چون هنوز می تونم ریست بدم!
<novid> ‏sterNiX: و همچنان پیغام خطا میده
<sterNiX> man apt-get bezan
<novid> ‏sterNiX: الان چی بزنم که پاک شه؟ :ی
<sterNiX> purge avaln ke -- nadare
<sterNiX> va saniyan ke remove mikone
<novid> ‎(Reading database ... 134650 files and directories currently installed.)
<novid> ‎Removing apache2 ...
<novid> ‎Removing libapache2-svn ...
<novid> ‏بابا می زنه که پاک شد :ی
<sterNiX> novid♪ khob che rabti be reset dare
<sterNiX> to remove mikonmi novid
<sterNiX> purge nemikoni ke
<sterNiX> vase purge bayad bezan apt-get purge whatever
<novid> ‏sterNiX: خب پاک میکنم ولی همچنان میشه سرویسش رو اجرا کرد؟
<novid> ‏sterNiX: خب چطوری پرج کنم؟
<novid> ‏آهااا
<sterNiX> in harfet yani chi?!
<sterNiX> age service ro memory bashe stopesh kard
<novid>  sudo apt-get purge libapache2-svn apache2
<sterNiX> vali dige ejra nemishe
<novid> ‏الان اینجوری بزنم؟
<sterNiX> are novid injory bayad bezan sudo apt-get purge libapache2-svn apache2
<novid> ‎Package libapache2-svn is not installed, so not removed
<novid> ‎Package apache2 is not installed, so not removed
<novid> ‏خب الان اوکیه
<novid> ‏میگه دیگه نصب نیست و پاک شده
<novid> ‏ولی کانفیگش باز هست
<novid> ‏و همچنان سرویسش :ی
<novid> ‎apache2.2-bin       apache2-mpm-worker
<novid> ‎apache2.2-common    apache2-utils
<novid> ‏ببین هنوز این ۴ تا رو من دارم
<novid> ‏وقتی تب می زنم
<novid> ‏خودش نشونم میده
<sterNiX> apt-get autoremove
<sterNiX> to be tab kari ndashte bash
<sterNiX> bebin ina ejra mishan?
<novid> ‎server@server-pc:/etc/apache2$ sudo apt-get autoremove
<novid> ‎sudo: cannot get working directory
<novid> ‎sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<novid> ‎sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<novid> ‎Reading package lists... Done
<novid> ‎sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<novid> ‎Building dependency tree
<novid> ‎Reading state information... Done
<novid> ‎0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<novid> ‏پیغاماش هعی خطری تر میشن :ی
<novid> ‏sterNiX: ببین خب پاک شد فک کنم
<novid> ‏sterNiX: بذار یه ریست دادم هم کرنل به روز شه
<novid> ‏sterNiX: هم یه خورده تنفس کنه :ی
<mahdy> apache2-mpm-worker
<sterNiX> uptime[2d 16h 45m 33s]
<mahdy> این نصبه الان ؟
<novid> ‏mahdy: بذار الان بیاد بالا چک کنم
<mahdy> novid
<novid> ‏mahdy: ولی فک کنم پاک پاک شد
<novid> ‏mahdy: خب نصب نیست
<novid> ‏خب مث اینکه همه چی پاک شده :ی
<mahdy> novid: ye apt-get remove apache* ham bezan
<novid> ‏حالا نصب کنم از اول ببینم چی میشه
<novid> ‏mahdy: میگه چون چیزی نصب نیست پس چیزی هم پاک نمیشه :ی
<mahdy> sterNiX: apt-get remove --purge fekr konam dorost bashe ha !!
<mahdy> novid: :d
<mahdy> novid: apt-get install phpmyamdin
<mahdy> novid: khodesh harchi lazeme nasb mikone :D
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ ye nigah be man pages bendaz aval lotfab
<novid> ‎mahdy:  phpmyadmin is already the newest version.
<sterNiX> remove --purge is equivalent to the purge
<sterNiX> vaghti ke purge hast chera bezan remove --purge?!
<novid> ‏sterNiX: منم فک کنم مال تو درست بود :ی
<novid> ‏sterNiX: چون مال تو پاک کرد :ی
<mahdy> sterNiX: :) , be har hal ghalat ham nabood
<novid> ‏mahdy: چرا بابا غلط بود دیگه :ی دهه
<mahdy> novid: equivalent
<novid> ‏آقا نصبیدم :ی
<novid> ‏حالا چک کنم ببینم اجرا میشه یا نه :ی
<mahdavi> salam bar hame
<mahdavi> ye soal daram darbare gnome
<mahdavi> kasi mitone komak kone?
<mahdavi> man ghablan ba gnome kar karde bodem
<mahdavi> vali alan ubuntu nasb kardam
<mahdavi> narm afzar ha hamon ha hastand
<mahdavi> ama mohite gnome ajib shode
<mahdavi> chtor mishe baresh gardond be halate ghabl
<mahdavi> ?
<mmmohsen> salam
<mmmohsen> dostan man ye moshgel daram
<mmmohsen> lotfan komak konid
<mmmohsen> man nemitonam vmware roo roo obonto nasb konam
<mmmohsen> komak konid
<vahid> mmmohsen: shoam virtual box ro nasb konid
<mmmohsen> az koja begiram azizam
<vahid> mmmohsen: az khode makhazene ubuntu ba aptitude ya apt-get
<mmmohsen> ok
<mmmohsen> shoma ba on kar kardin
<mmmohsen> mesl vmware godrat mand hast
<vahid> mmmohsen: bale
<mmmohsen> mamnonam az lotfet azizam
<mmmohsen> miran nasb konam
<RadiumCat> what does الکونین mean
<sterNiX> RadiumCat♪ where did u read that?!
<sterNiX> RadiumCat♪ seem something arabic
<RadiumCat> i know the Al bit is arabic
<RadiumCat> what about the rest?
<RadiumCat> al kunain
<RadiumCat> ok found it
<RadiumCat> کونین kaunain (du. of kaun), Both worlds; both kinds of beings, corporeal and spiritual, men and angels.
<sterNiX> RadiumCat♪ its arabic and i have no idea what it means
<RadiumCat> i found kaunain in farsi dictionary tho
<sterNiX> doesnt mean we dont use it in farsi RadiumCat
<sterNiX> the roots of it are arabic and i have no idea what it means :D
<RadiumCat> oh, ok :)
<RadiumCat> thanks anyway :)
<GNU|Is|Not|Unix> سلام @novid
<GNU|Is|Not|Unix> چه خبر؟
<GNU|Is|Not|Unix> پست نزدی چرا؟
<novid> ‏GNU|Is|Not|Unix: سلااااام :)
<GNU|Is|Not|Unix> چرا راه نمی ندازی سایتتو تازه داشتم باهاش عشق میکردم؟
<novid> ‏GNU|Is|Not|Unix: الان که اول از همه باید دامین رو تمدید کنم :ی
<GNU|Is|Not|Unix> حیفم میاد خیلی زیاد از سایتت!
<novid> ‏GNU|Is|Not|Unix: بعدم دیتاسنتر تحریم کرده
<novid> ‏GNU|Is|Not|Unix: لطف داری :) حالا بذار یه پنج ساله تمدید کنم :ی یه پستم می‌زنم
<GNU|Is|Not|Unix> منتظریم ...
<elisa87> salam kasi hast code::blocks balad bashe?
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ salam, ba chish moshkel dari?
<elisa87> email zadam behet ba jalal@wisc////
<elisa87> y chek kon
<elisa87> oon baste ro k download mikonam .cbp l too foldere asli hast compile mishe
<elisa87> vali .cbp k too foldere test hast compile nemishe
<elisa87> man balad nistam k chejoori bayad library haye k too folderaye g hastano cal konam
<sterNiX> wait bebinam
<elisa87> alan b feature.h k too fexwrite hast gir mide
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ hano montazere emiletam nayomade :/
<elisa87> e!
<elisa87> dobare ferestadam
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ alan omadan dotash
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ biya pm ye lahze
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ emaileto check kon, ferestadam
<princef> salam , narmafzare tabdile webcam be security cam baraye arch linux chi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-13
<nkh> novid: Aaaaaa Bebiiin Kiii Iiinjaaaaaaaassssssssssss >:D<
<mrglinux>  jalali calendar for gnome3?
<the-light> mrglinux: ye calender starcal hast ke app e jodast, widget inline e gnome3 nist
<sonia> salam
<Guest56846> hello
<Guest56846> kasi inja hast be man komak kone?
<beginner> sallam doostan midoonand ke chetor mitoonam ubuntu 11.10 ro bebaram hibernate
<the-light> beginner: suspend esh mage kar nemikone?
<novid> ‏اینجا کسی ساب ورژن استفاده میکنه؟ روی اوبونتو
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-14
<omid> hello to all
<omid> i have a problem in upgrade of ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10
<omid> low disk space  error
<omid> how can i add space to my drive system
<reza> salam
<elisa87> could you please take a look at this link and let me know why it errs: http://pgsql.privatepaste.com/a5a2d9c4f5 ??
<Ali_Xubuntu> salaam. man mikham tanzimat ro be 3 roz pish restore konam. mishe? chejori?
<ehsan> font farsi to ubuntu va ba firefox khayli riz o nazok  hast, chikar bayad kard ?
<ehsan> font farsi to ubuntu va ba firefox khayli riz o nazok  hast, chikar bayad kard ?
<ehsan> Sternix salam, u namidoni
<sterNiX> ehsan♪ in be tanzimate font barmigarde, to control center ye nigah bekon
<sterNiX> onja ke themes ro entekhab mikoni
<sterNiX> man unity nadaram ke begam chi kar koni
<sterNiX> sorry
<ehsan> sternix, manzoret az contorol center kojast, man font haye farsi ro to poshe font copye kardam
<sterNiX> control center vase gnome bood
<sterNiX> ehsan♪ nemidonam in tanzimatesh kojast sorry
<ehsan> ok,tnx search ham kardam ama chizi nabod
<ehsan> font farsi to ubuntu va ba firefox khayli riz o nazok  hast, chikar bayad kard ? kasi midone
<ehsan> font farsi to ubuntu va ba firefox khayli riz o nazok  hast, chikar bayad kard ? kasi midone
<ehsan> #ubuntu
<ehsan> Why in my firefox  text are thin and pale, my language is arabic and os is ubuntu ???
<ehsan> linux?
<ehsan> ?linux
<ehsan> @linux
<sterNiX> ehsan♪ ##linux
<ehsan> ##linux
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> کارت گرافیک نصبه
<ahmad> اگر اشتباه نکنم
<ehsan> ahmad salam
<ahmad> ولی اینگار تو سیستم نشناختدش
<ahmad> چی کار کنم
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> تو اطلاعات سیستم که میرم اسمش نیست
<ehsan> sternix chi aval ya kalame type mikardam ke robot tozi midad darbash
<ehsan> # ya ?
<ehsan> chi bod
<sterNiX> ehsan♪ !
<ehsan> ahan tnx
<sterNiX> !help | ehsan
<lubotu3> ehsan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sterNiX> injori manzorete ehsan
<ehsan> !ubuntu
<lubotu3> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ehsan> are omadesh sternix , avalesh ! mizarim tanx
<ehsan> !font
<lubotu3> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<ahmad> راستی من ابونتو با زبان فارسی استفاده میکنم
<ahmad> چرا بعضی جاها مربع مربع میشه
<ahmad> ؟
<ehsan> ahmad font farsi ro nasb kon
<sterNiX> fontesh support nemishe
<ahmad> چی کارکنم
<ahmad> بیشتر راهنمایی کنید
<ahmad> من رشتم کامپیوتر نیست
<sterNiX> ahmad♪ bayad fontesho avaz koni
<ehsan> ahmad  boro to poshe home
<ahmad> رفتم
<ahmad> این جا اسمش
<ahmad> اغازه
<ahmad> هستش
<ahmad> چه جوری فونتشو عوض کنم
<ahmad> از اوبونتو ۱۱.۱۰
<ahmad> استفاده میکنم
<ehsan> khob badesh az meno view chek mardk  show hidden file ro bezan
<ehsan> badesh boro to poshe .font
<ehsan> va unja  font haye farsi ro nasb kon
<ahmad> ادرس دقیق بدین لطفا
<ehsan> ubuntu man 10.10 hast
<ehsan> palce---> home folder
<ahmad> بعد
<ehsan> az meno view chek mark show hidden file ro bezan
<ehsan> vaghti zadi to hamon poshe home poshe haye dige ham neshon mide
<ehsan> boro to poshe .font
<ehsan> va unja  font ha ro negah kon
<ehsan> motmaen besho ke font farsi dari
<ehsan> ok ?
<ahmad> no
<ehsan> why ?
<ehsan> chi shod
<ahmad> نتونستم پیداش کنم
<ehsan> chera
<ahmad> صبر کن
<ehsan> chek mark ro zadi
<ahmad> باید برم تو فایل سیستم؟
<ehsan> na
<ehsan> beben az aval
<ehsan> ok
<ehsan> to desktop
<ehsan> un bala 3 ta meno hast
<ehsan> ke yakish places hast ok
<ahmad> دکستاب من فکر کنم فرق کنه
<ahmad> یک چیزی سمت چپ هستش
<ehsan> ubuntu u chande ?
<ahmad> Û±Û±.Û±Û°
<ehsan> male man 10.10 hast
<ahmad> بلد نیستید؟
<ehsan> beben boro to my computer
<ahmad> اقا شما ادرسو از ادرس بار به من بده
<ahmad> خوب
<ehsan> adress bar nadarim inja
<ahmad> اره فکر کنم درست بگید
<ahmad> من فکر کنم اشتباه کردم
<ehsan> beben u boro to my computer
<ahmad> ولی بالا خره وقتی به فونت میرسی یک مسیری طی شده
<ahmad> نه
<ahmad> پس ایا نباید اونبالا ادرسو بزنه
<ahmad> حالا به یه شکل دیگه.
<ehsan> u my computer nadari ????
<ehsan> mage
<ahmad> نه
<ahmad> هوم
<ahmad> دارم
<ahmad> اغازه دارم
<ehsan>  khob  manam ke az to home behet goftam
<ehsan> hamon kararo kardi
<ehsan> poshe .font omad ?
<ahmad> پیداش نکردم
<ahmad> میتونید یه عکس بگیرید
<ahmad> شاید فهمیدم
<ehsan> beben  az sternix bepors , un az man vared tare shayad bedone
<ahmad> لطفا خودتون بگید
<ahmad> شاید ایشون نیان
<sterNiX> ahmad♪ bezan ctrl+h
<ahmad> میتونید بگید کمکم کننند
<sterNiX> ta .folder ha peyda shan
<ahmad> خبری نشد
<ahmad> تو ترمینالم بزنم
<sterNiX> terminal bezan ls -lsa
<sterNiX> onja behet neshon mide
<sterNiX> to nautilus bezan ctrl+h
<ahmad> خوب
<ahmad> اومد
<ahmad> مال من فارسیه
<ahmad> تو ترمینال فارسی بد شده
<ahmad> برعکس شده
<ahmad> چیکار کنم
<sterNiX> khob ono varda
<sterNiX> onja farsi nanevis
<sterNiX> to terminal farsi javab nemide
<ahmad> فکر نکم این کار زیاد سخت باشه
<ahmad> میشه یه عکس بدین
<ahmad> تا ادرسشو بفهمم
<ahmad> اینجوری بهتر نیست
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> راستی تو جستوجو اگر بزنم font چطوره؟
<ahmad> رفتید؟
<ahmad> sterNiX
<ahmad> رفتید
<sterNiX> ahmad♪ adresesh ine ~/.font
<sterNiX> ino bezan mibaretet onja
<ahmad> نشد
<ahmad> کجا بزنم
<ahmad> تو ترمینال
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> sterNiX
<ahmad> ؟
<sterNiX> harja ke bezani mibaratet onja ahmad
<sterNiX> che to terminal bezan cd ~/.font
<sterNiX> che to address bar bezani ~/.font
<ahmad> تو ترمینال زدم
<ahmad> cd ~/.font
<ahmad> نرفت جایی
<sterNiX> bezade pwd
<sterNiX> bebin che beet mige mige ahmad
<ahmad> bash: cd: /home/seyedmostafa/.font: No such file or directory
<ahmad> sterNiX ؟
<novid>   آقا کسی ساب ورژن رو اوبونتو استفاده کرده؟
<sterNiX> ahmad♪ khob hachin folderi nadari to
<ahmad> چرا دارم
<ahmad> تو آغازه دارم
<ahmad> نو سیستم پرونده ها دارم
<ahmad> که فکر کنم همون سیستم فایله
<sterNiX> ahmad♪ nemidonam age ba user seyedmostafa hasti hachin directory nadare to home
<ahmad> عکس از دکستاب یا ادرس بدید
<ahmad> نمیشه
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> sterNiX ch sode?
<ahmad> حد اقل یکی فونت فارسی بده
<ahmad> فکر کونم خودش نصبش کنه
<ahmad> یه فونت بدید سازگار باشه با ویندوز و لینوکس لطفا
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ahmad> لطفا یکی فونت فارسی بده
<ahmad> من از اوبونتو با زبان فارسی اسنفاده میکنم
<ahmad> بعضی جاها بربع مربع میشه
<ahmad> the-light میتونیدکمکم کنید؟
<novid> ‏ahmad: خب آخرین نسخه که خودش فونت خوب داره
<ahmad> بعضی جاها ولی کم مربع مربع میشه
<ahmad> پس مشکل از کجاشه؟
<ahmad> novid
<ahmad> ؟
<novid> ‎ahmad: http://mehdi.wordpress.com/2010/08/15/best-fonts-for-linux/
<ahmad> ۱۰۰ در ۱۰۰ درست میشه؟
<novid> ‏اینا رو بنصب فونتای دیگست
<novid> ‏صد در صد یعنی چی؟ :)
<novid> ‏فونت فارسیه دیگه
<ahmad> ببینید بعضی جاها مربع مربع میشه
<ahmad> این مشکل با نصب فونت درست میشه؟
<ahmad> فکر کنم فهمیدم
<ahmad> وقتی کلمه کلیوبایت میشه فکر کنم مربع مربع میشه
<ahmad> چه جوری میشه حلش کرد
<ahmad> فکر کنم مشکل توی ترجمه باشه
<ahmad> مثلا اونجایی که نمودار سیستم رو نشون میده اینجوری میشه
<ahmad> راهی نداره که کلمه ی کیلوبایت رو اصلاح کنم؟
<sterNiX> vahid♪ salam
<sterNiX> vahid♪ rasi man farda nemiyam
<sterNiX> vahid♪ ehtemalan ta 2hafte az sharam raht bashin
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> ای کاش جواب منو میدادید
<sterNiX> ahmad♪ age balad boodam hatman
<sterNiX> vali mibini javab nemidan bache ha, yani inke nemidonan\
<ahmad> کیلوبایت را باید درست کنم چه جوری میتونم درستش کنم؟
<ahmad> بجای کیلو بایت مربع مربع میاد
<ahmad> حد اقل یکی اموزش اکسل اپن افیسو بگه
<vahid> sterNiX: salam, chera?
<ahmad> پدرم یا اکسل ماکروسافت کار میکرد
<sterNiX> ahmad♪ excel vase office hast
<sterNiX> libreoffice excel nadare
<sterNiX> vahid♪ emtehan daram
<sterNiX> :D
<ahmad> حالا اگر بخواد حساباشو با  اوپن افیس انجا بده باید چیکار کنه
<vahid> sterNiX: che ajab befekre dars oftadi
<ahmad> چه جوری فرمولشو بسازم
<sterNiX> ahmad♪ calc hast
<sterNiX> narm afzarhaye dige ham hast
<sterNiX> formolasho to helpesh dare
<sterNiX> vahid♪ ejbariye vagarna maghze khar nakhordam ke beshinam dars bekhonam ke
<ahmad> نمیشه تبدیلش کرد اکسل رو به اپن افیس
<sterNiX> ahmad♪ be openoffice ro nemiodnam
<ahmad> ببخشید دخالت میکنم
<sterNiX> vali libreoffice khodesh filehaye MS Office ro baz mikone
<ahmad> ولی واقعا اگر درس ادم بخونه خیلی خوبرو خوب میید یه جورایی سربلنده
<ahmad> وقتی باز میکنه
<ahmad> بعضی چیزاش جابجا میشه
<sterNiX> onaro dige khodet dasti dorst kon ahmad
<ahmad> کسی رو میشناسید که برام بتونه درست کنه با اموزش کامل
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> میخوام از اول یکی خودم بسازم
<sterNiX> ahmad♪ amozeh kamelesh age bashe to google bayad search koni
<sterNiX> ahmad♪ khode helpesh ham inaro yad mide
<sterNiX> man dige beram
<sterNiX> felanz
<sterNiX> vahid♪ 2hafte dige mibinamet miyam be hame fosh midam :D
<ahmad> تو  انجمن بنویسم؟
<sterNiX> felan
<ahmad> کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
<ahmad> ممنون
<ahmad> فعلا من میرم
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-15
<btral> salam
<btral> man ye shel daram ke moghe run in khata ro mide
<btral> :
<btral> ipac-ng chains or rules corrupted, fix this with fetchipac -S
<btral> chikar konam?
<btral> jaye dige doros run mishe ama ye ja chenin error i dade
<the-light> btral: salam, chi hast in barname?
<the-light> khodesh ke gofte ba: fetchipac -S fix esh konin, kar nakard?
<btral> no
<btral> kar nakard
<btral> the-light: fahmidam
<the-light> btral: rules haye in machine ro joda sakhti ya mesle baghiast?
<btral> root@IRONGATE:~ # fetchipac -S
<btral> Couldn't load target `standard':/lib/iptables/libipt_standard.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<btral> ye chizi nasb nashode
<the-light> are ye lib e
<the-light> btral: zaheran bug e endian e, goftan dobare bayad ipac-ng bayad compile beshe
<the-light> btral: http://bugs.endian.com/view.php?id=2897
<btral> the-light: moshkel ine: libipt_standard.so ro nadarim
<btral> ba rpm chetor mishe fahmid ke libipt_standard.so ba che pkg i nasb shode?
<the-light> btral: mituni dakhel http://rpm.pbone.net libipt_standard.so ro search koni
<the-light> male iptable mishe zaheran
<btral> the-light: yaftam: rpm -qf libipt_standard.so
<the-light> btral: dorost shod error e?
<btral> the-light: yes. iptables on lib ro nasb mikarde ke nakarde. moshkel  az rpm e .
<the-light> aha khube btral
<Sourena> salam be hamegi .........................
<Sourena> dostan chetori mishe file haye paak shode ro recover kard ?????
<Sourena> az TRASH ham paak shode ha to Drive khasi ham nabode to Music home bode
<Sourena> kasi niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Sourena> alooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<vahid> Sourena: google kon
<Sourena> mamnoon , khaste nabashid , hamin karam kardam
<sterNiX> now_playing[Suicidal Tendencies [ Prime Cuts ] - 7. I Saw Your Mommy] length[0:00/4:51]
<sterNiX> oops wrong room
<ehsan> #tehlug
<ehsan> #windows
<novid> ‏بچه ها کسی ssh تحت وب سراغ نداره؟
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> اگر توی  ویرایش ویکیپدیا
<ahmad> یک فرمولی باشه
<ahmad> که کسانه مختلفی از ان استفاده کرده اند
<ahmad> ایا میشه من هم استفاده کنم
<ahmad> از نظر کپیی رایت اشکال داره؟
<ahmad> مثلا فکر کنید یک فرمولی هست برای اینکه فلان اهنگ فلانجا پخش شود
<ahmad> ایا میتونم فرمول اون شخص رو بردارم
<ahmad> و خودم در جای دیگه ای استفاده کنم
<ahmad> راستی شاید بگید این ربطی به اینجا نداره
<ahmad> ناچار شدم
<sterNiX> ahmad♪ bastegei be copyrightesh dare
<sterNiX> bebin taraf hamchin ejazeiro behet mide ya na
<ahmad> کجاش مینویشه
<ahmad> ببینید مثلا یکی یک عکس یا اهنگی رو در یه بخش خواصتی گزاشته
<ahmad> ولی من بلد نیستم اونجا بزارم
<ahmad> ایا میتونم از نوشته های اون کپی برداری کنم
<ahmad> و مطلب خودم رو بزارم
<ahmad> مثلا اگر کسی از
<ahmad> {{*sound2|Indonesiaraya.ogg|''Indonesia Raya}}
<ahmad> استفاده کرده باشه
<ahmad> من میتونم ازاش استفاده کنم
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> خواهش میکنم جواب من را بدهید و راهنماییم کنید
<ahmad> که چیکار کنم
<halcon> hello, does somebody speaks Spanish or English?
<halcon> is someone there?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-07
<amir__> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-08
<mohammad> sghl
<mohammad> سلام
<mohammad> سلام
<Darehkat> Salam!!!
<the-light> salam!
<Darehkat> گفتم خیلی کسل کننده است
<Darehkat> سلامی بکنیم
<Darehkat> چه خبر از دنبایی ابونتو؟
<the-light> chish kesel konandast?
<Darehkat> این سکوت توی فروم های اپن سورس ایرانی
<Darehkat> اتاق
<Darehkat> من امروز عضو این آی آر سی شدم
<Darehkat> داشتم نگاه می کردم
<the-light> jave IRC hamine, ta kasi soal nakone kasi javab nemide ya kari dashte bashe
<Darehkat> دیدیم تویی روم های فارسی نه سوالی نه خبری و نه گفته گویی
<the-light> mesle baghie chat room ha nist :)
<Darehkat> areh, adam zooresh miad :D
<Darehkat> the-light: to ham az pidgin estefadeh mikoni?
<the-light> Darehkat: bale felan ta modati kootah
<Darehkat> the-light: بدترین بخش این است که یوز سیستم را به آدیت اضافه می کنه!!!
<Darehkat> account username in your OS
<the-light> Darehkat: mishe avazesh kard tu tanzimatesh hast
<Darehkat> forexample ~naderi@9b.35.be.static.xlhost.com
<Darehkat> koja?
<Darehkat> منظورت اینکه یوزر را عوض کرد یا این جیزیی که اینجا نمایش می ده؟
<Darehkat> ahan didam
<Darehkat> merci
<the-light> :)
<Darehkat> Advance....
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-09
<zh> salam
<zh> forum filtere !!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest27652> !!
<Guest27652> mishe begid chi shode?!
<mohi> ay marg begire in filterchi! kase koozeye svn ssh maro baste nemishe chizi commit kard! :/
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-10
<rollingping> سلام. کسی تا حالا با اینترنت پارس آنلاین تونسته وب سرور خانگیش رو در اینترنت قابل دسترسی کنه؟
<rollingping> من آپامن پورت 80 مودم دی اس ال رو فوروارد کردم روی آی پی لپتاپم
<rollingping> اما از بیرون دیده نمیشه انگار...
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-11
<joe44> hey bacheha
<Royaflash> #debian
<Royaflash> #squid
<Royaflash> #technotux
<Royaflash> #ubuntu
<Royaflash> #phpunit
<Royaflash> #samba-technical
<Royaflash> Kasy dar morede novea midone
<Royaflash> Nouveau
<ebraminio_> Royaflash, hey buddy
<ebraminio_> Royaflash, invite ro ghabool kon!
<lxsameer> ebraminio_, hey dude, ki mikhast?
<Royaflash> Man ba client jmirc ba goshiam inveit nayomade aziz
<lxsameer> Royaflash, bia be #5hit
<Royaflash> Invite
<Royaflash> Ok
<hjaskhs> salam
<narbeh> salam
<hjaskhs> salam
<hjaskhs> !!
<narbeh> Salam
<hjaskhs> midoni forum chesh shode?!
<narbeh> Filter shode motasefane
<hjaskhs> nemidoni cherA?!
<narbeh> Keyword haye hasas peyda karde boodan, mesle VPN, filtershekan...
<hjaskhs> mm
<hjaskhs> khob nemishe ina ro hazf konan?!
<narbeh> hazf kardim, vali dare peygiri mishe, nemidoonim mishe bartaraf kard ya na
<hjaskhs> ishala ke doros mishe
<narbeh> ishala
<hjaskhs> didam injori shode kolli narahat shodam vasash
<hjaskhs> cheghad donyaye ajibie
<hjaskhs> yeki ba ye harfe sade
<hjaskhs> behem ye stresse khafan vared kard
<hjaskhs> va
<hjaskhs> yeki dg
<hjaskhs> faghat behem khandid
<hjaskhs> arameshi behem dast dad
<hjaskhs> ke mikham hamishe yadam bemone
<hjaskhs> moraghebe harfamon bashim
<narbeh> bale
<hjaskhs> man dg miram
<hjaskhs> vojodam shode por az khobi
<hjaskhs> por az talash
<hjaskhs> por az ye alame chizaye khob
<hjaskhs> khodaya mamnoonam azat ke dostaye khobi daram ke hamishe komakam midan
<hjaskhs> khoda negahdar
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-12
<rollingping> :O
<rollingping> فروم چند وقته فیلتر شده؟!!
<rollingping> گزارش کردین؟
<farshid> rooz e hamegi khosh
<farshid> man niaz be komak daram dar morede inke chetor file ha ro mishe tag zad
<rollingping> salam farshid
<farshid> file haye document, movie, picture
<rollingping> tag?
<farshid> rollingping: bale, picture ro tag bezanam, masalan in ax tush kia hastan
<rollingping> مگه میشه همچین کاری؟ تو کدوم برنامه؟
<rollingping> آها! ناتیلوس رو میگی؟
<farshid> rollingping: بله میشه، راستش من لینوکس باز نسیتم اما توی ویندوز بسیار راحت بود
<rollingping> خوش اومدی :D
<farshid> قسمتی از سیستم عامل بود، کلیک راست روی فایل و properties
<farshid> مرسی
<rollingping> کافیه بری توی پراپرتی پوشه و روی سربرگ notes کلیک کنی
<farshid> پوشه عکس ها به عنوان نمونه، note  نداره
<rollingping> من نسخم یه کم قدیمیه،‌ وگرنه راه دیگه هم زیاد داره در ناتیلوس. نسخه اوبونتوت چنده؟
<farshid> اما من هر فایل رو میخام تگ برنم نه پوشه رو
<farshid> mint 14
<rollingping> برای فایل گمان نکنم
<rollingping> آها
<farshid> بله زیاد گوگل کردم گویا راه حلی نسیت
<rollingping> من اوبونتو ماوریک دارم. الان نگاه کردم هم برای فایل هم پوشه نوت داره
<farshid> آهان بعد توی note  طبقه بندی داره؟ یا همش پشت سر هم باید بنویسین؟
<rollingping> باید بنویسی
<rollingping> منظورت چجور طبقه بندیه؟
<rollingping> shayad Emblems ro migi?
<farshid> subject , title , date , author , place, persons
<rollingping> آها! منظورت تگ برای موزیکه؟!
<rollingping> از exfalso استفاده کن
<farshid> موزیک، فیلم، عکس، فایلهای آفیس
<rollingping> اما خود ناتیلوس حداقل این نسخه ای که من دارم همچین چیزی رو بصورت اینتگریت شده نداره
<rollingping> exfalso baraye filehaye music tag mizare
<farshid> آهان آخه توی ویندور توی فایل منیجر روی هر فایل که راست کلیک میکردین
<rollingping> میدونم چی میگی
<farshid> بسته بع اینکه جنس فایل چی بود میشپ متا دیتا وارد کرد
<rollingping> فکر کنم شما از اونهایی هستی که گنوم به دردت نمیخوره
<farshid> اونوقت موقع پیدا کردن بسیار راحت میشه
<farshid> آهان
<rollingping> کی دید ای رو امتحان کن
<rollingping> کی دی ای
<farshid> cinnamon daram alan
<rollingping> خوردنیه؟
<farshid>  که فکر کنم کاملتره
<farshid> :-)
<rollingping> خوردنیه؟؟
<rollingping> چیه؟
<farshid> na UI baraye mint
<farshid> Nautilis ham file manager hast inja
<rollingping> اوهوم
<rollingping> اون چیزی که میخوای بیشتر مربوط به فایل منجره
<farshid> masaln agar man yadam bere esme file chi bud, rahat search mikonam axhaee ke ba pedaram daram
<farshid> tuye tavalod e khaharam masalan
<rollingping> ضمنا لینوکس سرچ انجین های خوبی هم داره برای دسکتاپ
<farshid> va rahat peyda mishe
<rollingping> اگه جستجو برات مهمه یکیش رو امتحان کن
<farshid> دارم
<farshid> catfish and recoll
<farshid> اینها نام فایل و محتوی را جستجو میکنن
<farshid> که ممکنه فراموش بشه
<rollingping> رکول رو کار نکردم ولی کتفیش خیلی ضعیفه امکانات نداره
<farshid> مهم نیست، زیاد سرچ کردم، گویا شدنی نیست
<farshid> آهان
<rollingping> الان اسم چندتا رو بهت میگم
<farshid> باشه
<farshid> tracker
<farshid> این خوبه
<farshid> اما میترسم نصب کنم
<rollingping> چرا میترسی؟ من پشتتم برو جلو
<rollingping> "گنوم دو" چی امتحان کردی؟
<farshid> http://projects.gnome.org/tracker/
<farshid> خوب هنوز حرفه ای نیستم
<farshid> میترسم خرابکاری کنم
<farshid> این هم لپ تاپ کارمه، یعنی جای یادگیری و تست نیست
<rollingping> چرا؟ مگه اینجا چیز خاصی نوشته/
<farshid> نه، خواستم شما هم لینک پروژه رو ببینین
<rollingping> فقط برای تنظیمات ایندکسش باید کمی دقت کنی تا بیخودی هارد و سی پی یو مشغول نشه
<rollingping> ما با ترکر تو دبستان دورانی داشتیم همکلاسی بودیم عزیز
<farshid> :-)
<rollingping> قبلا نرم افزارهای دیگه ای هم بودن الان اسمش یادم نمیاد...
<farshid> شما بودین، من که نبودم
<rollingping> :d
<rollingping> farshid,  oore ka!
<rollingping> beagle
<rollingping> البته الان به رحمت ایزدی رفته انگار
<rollingping> خط تولیدش انگار چند سالیه متوقف شده...
<rollingping> چیز بدی نبود... فقط با مونو  نوشته شده بود.
<farshid> میبخشین
<farshid> داشتم این ترکر رو میخوندم
<farshid> سرچ کنم؟
<rollingping> نه اون حالا مرده، دیگه نیست زنده
<rollingping> ولی بگردی حتما برنامه های بهتری هم هستن. موفق باشی رفیق
<rollingping> dingdangdong, wc :)
<dingdangdong> rollingping: thx
<rollingping> کسی تا حالا با اینترنت پارس آنلاین تونسته وب سرور خانگیش رو در اینترنت قابل دسترسی کنه؟
 * rollingping is repeating for 1001st time...
<khazali> bebakhshid filterng dar ububntu chejurie?
<narbeh> khazali: filtering e chi?
<SLLT> hi dear friends
<SLLT> how can i find a good documentation about grub 2 modules?
<rollingping> are u a khareji, sir?
<SLLT> na
<rollingping> ;)
<rollingping> btw i have no idea
<SLLT> mishe lotfan javab bedi?
<SLLT> ok thanks.
<rollingping> sorry. search kardi
<aminzpro> hi
<aminzpro> kasi inja hi?
<aminzpro> help me ... :|
<masoud65> salam
<masoud65> bye
<alis3131> سلام به همه
<alis3131> چرا سایت فروم ابونتو فیلتره
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-13
<lxsameer> ebraminio, :D
<lxsameer> ebraminio, ey bebakhshid in channel nabud :D
<Royaflash> Kasy canal khobe java sorag dare ?
<Royaflash> Kasy hast
<Ahmad> سلام چه جوری میشه کاری کرد که سیستم بیشتر از swap
<Ahmad> استفاده کنه؟
<Ahmad> من رمم دوتا ۵۱۲ هست
<esak2> salam kasi inja va VM kar karde ?
<esak2> salam inja kasi ba machine majazi kar karde ??
<narbeh> Salam bale
<esak2> narbeh ba chi kar kardi ?
<narbeh> Vmware workstation, virtual box
<esak2> nice. narbeh ta kay oni? man alan bayad beram barmigardam
<narbeh> Hastam
<esak2> narbeh farghe Host-only va bride  va NAT ro mikham bedonam
<narbeh> Bridge mode hamoon ip e shabake migire, mesle ye kart shabake joda amal mikone
<narbeh> Nat ye tekinikie ke ip asli ro be ye ip locale dige tabdil mkone
<narbeh> Host only fek konam ip nemide, jodagoone amal mikone
<esak2> narbeh mishe bedone en ip ha tozih bdi
<narbeh> Yani chi bedune ip ha?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-06
<moslem> salam
<saeed-linux-mint> فارسی تایپ کنم ؟
<saeed-linux-mint> یه مشکلی با درایور صدا دارم، کسی هست ؟
<anoNxeRo> چه مشکلی؟
<saeed-linux-mint> مشکلی نبود تا اینکه بخاطر اینکه کیفیت صدا  زیاد جالب نبود گفتم برم درایور دیگه ای رو ز سایت ریل تک دانلود کنم
<saeed-linux-mint> بعد از دستور میک بهم یک ارور داد
<saeed-linux-mint> و همچنان صدا مشکلی نداشت
<saeed-linux-mint> اما امروز که کامپیوتر رو روشن کردم صدا ندارم اصلا
<saeed-linux-mint> چیپ صدای بوردم هم alc887 هست
<milad> hi
<milad> salam
<milad> kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-07
<hs366> channel farsi digee mishnasin ke active tar az inja bashe ?
<hs366> albate dar morede IT, na chat...
<hs366> thx !
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-08
<amin_> sasasas
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-09
<marandi> salam bache ha , man ye moshkeli ba keyboard daram too ubuntu , kasi hast komak kone ?!
<royaflash> salam khedmat dostan
<royaflash> kasy hast ?
<JAVACODER> royaflash: salam yashar
<JAVACODER> royaflash: cheturi bozorgvar
<royaflash> salam @JAVACODER
<JAVACODER> royaflash: tbrix chetureh ?
<royaflash> salamat bashy aziz
<royaflash> ye soal
<royaflash> ?
<royaflash> farz konim ma ye process ejra kardim to tty3
<royaflash> baad on ro bg kardim
<royaflash> hala mikayim to tty2 fg konim  , chetory mishe
<royaflash> ??
<JAVACODER> hmmm
<JAVACODER> nemidunam
<JAVACODER> royaflash: hala man 1 soal daram
<JAVACODER> royaflash: 1 soal siteh tabrix ke WP bud hack shud ke avazesh kardi ?
<royaflash> ba proccess ha ashnayi dari ?
<JAVACODER> na motaasefaneh
<royaflash> :)
<JAVACODER> royaflash: man mikham 1 site ro ba WP biaram bala ama inturi ke dareh hack mishe be dard nemikhureh
<JAVACODER> royaflash: shoma update kardeh budi ya na ?
<JAVACODER> royaflash: enginesh ghadimi nabud ?
<royaflash> are
<royaflash> marbood be plugin ha bood
<JAVACODER> royaflash: alan WP Secure hast ya na belakhareh ?
<royaflash> are hast
<royaflash> akharin update ha ro anjam bede
<royaflash> va motmaen bash az che plugin hayi estefade mikoni ?
<JAVACODER> royaflash: alan chera pas tabrix ro ba WP dg bala nemiari ?
<royaflash> http://unixmen.ir wp hast
<JAVACODER> ok
<JAVACODER> royaflash: areh in WP hast ama tabrix ro chera dobareh eo WP nemibari ?
<royaflash> ro joomla hast
<royaflash> chon etelaad tabrix kamtar hast
<JAVACODER> royaflash: joomla behtareh mageh az WP ?
<JAVACODER> aha
<JAVACODER> vali joomla sangin tareh
<JAVACODER> royaflash: soalet dar moredeh process ha ro mituni az lxsameer to #5hit beporsi
<JAVACODER> royaflash: ya boro #technotux az nixoeen bepors
<JAVACODER> royaflash : yottanami ham shayad balad bashe
<royaflash> bashe alan emtehan mikonam , mamnonam :)
<JAVACODER> yottanami: process haye linux ro ashnaee dari behnam ?
<yottanami> JAVACODER: chisho ?
<JAVACODER> farz konim ma ye process ejra kardim to tty3
<JAVACODER> baad on ro bg kardim
<JAVACODER> hala mikayim to tty2 fg konim  , chetory mishe
<JAVACODER> yottanami
<JAVACODER> ^
<yottanami> JAVACODER: baeed midonam bedoone abzare komaki betooni in karo koni
<JAVACODER> royaflash: ^
<nixoeen_> JAVACODER, bere #technotux az man chi ro beporse? :)
<yottanami> JAVACODER: be ye wrapper ehtiaj dari bara inkar
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: salam :d nadidam inja bashi , 1 soal dar moredeh process royaflash matrah kard man balad nabudam geek haee ke mishnakhtamo behesh moarefi karam ke shayad komakesh bokonan
<royaflash> mamnonam @JAVACODER aziz , sharmande kardi aziz :)
<JAVACODER> royaflash: kh
<JAVACODER> royaflash: komak be hamdigar baraye rushdeh bishtar lazemeh ;) kari nakardam
<royaflash> mamnonam manam be in iman daram
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Aha :)
<nixoeen> royaflash, Chera mikhay inkaro bokoni?
<royaflash> in kheyli kharboorda dare
<royaflash> kheyli
<royaflash> 2 shell scripting
<royaflash> system yani process
<royaflash> 2 hamechi
<royaflash> hamechi ye process hast
<royaflash> va ...
<nixoeen> royaflash, khob ye mesal begu :)
<JAVACODER> : royaflash nickeh tarafo to jomlat biar ke taraf motevajeh pm beshe shayad poshteh pc nabshe
<royaflash> nixoeen: bara nemone
<royaflash> ye mesal sade ::::to ye barname ro 2 ye console ejra mikoni
<royaflash> baad on ro mibari 2 fg (foreground) ya pish zamine
<royaflash> hala mikhay log ha va amalkarde barnama ro bebini
<royaflash> chikar mikoni ?
<royaflash> miyarish ro bg pas zamine
<royaflash> hala on consol ro bebandi chi mishe
<royaflash> nemitoni on barname ke 2 bg bode ro biari 2 fg
<nixoeen> royaflash, khob raveshet az paye eshtebahe
<royaflash> maslan dastor nohup mibare to bg va ya alhare barname age & bezari
<nixoeen> royaflash, barnameyi ke gharare ravande karish dide beshe, bayad log bokone ettela'at ro
<nixoeen> royaflash, bad mituni har zamani log esh ro bebini
<royaflash> doroste
<royaflash> in ye mesal bood
<royaflash> haa barnameyi ro tasavar kon ke ye shell hast va khodesham log mikone
<royaflash> yani ba ye shell kochik barname bozorgi farakhani mishe
<royaflash> onvaght mohem mishe
<royaflash> ya bara nemone
<royaflash> 2 to ye serveri
<royaflash> to ye barnameyi ro ejra kardi 2 tty 1
<royaflash> manam vasl shodam be tty 2
<royaflash> hala mikham barnameyi ke 2 tty1 ejra shode ro negah konam va parametr bedam
<royaflash> manam root hastam
<royaflash> hala bayad chikar konam ?
<nixoeen> royaflash, lotfan jayi ke gharare 2 ro "too" bekhoonim, bejash "too" benevis. Injuri bayad chand bar bekhunam ke befahmam chi migi
<royaflash> bashe , mamnon ke gofti
<JAVACODER> : merci manam hamin moshkelo dashtam
<nixoeen> royaflash, knob tooye server haminjoori too ye TTY bar name ejra nemikone kasi
<nixoeen> royaflash, az "screen" estefade mikone
<nixoeen> royaflash, va az har TTY ei mituni be screen vasl beshi
<royaflash> farz kon ejra shode va screen ham ro server nist ?
<royaflash> unixi fekr konim
<royaflash> hamishe ye rahi hast ?
<nixoeen> royaflash, serveri ke screen roosh nabashe server nist :)
<nixoeen> royaflash, rooye Unix ham screen ro darim
<royaflash> dastoresh screen hast ?
<royaflash> man bahash kar nakardam
<royaflash> dagigan chi hast
<nixoeen> royaflash, ba disown va avaz kardane stdout mishe un kari ke migi ro anjam dad
<royaflash> az source alan download kardam mikham compile konam
<nixoeen> royaflash, vali kare eshtebahie va nabayad anjam beshe
<royaflash> man alan debian 7.1 hastam
<nixoeen> royaflash, are, dastooresh screen hast
<nixoeen> royaflash, apt-get install screen
<nixoeen> royaflash, too repository hastesh, niazi nist az source compile koni
<royaflash> nixoeen: ye soal dige , age ma ye process valed ro hazf konim on child ha process zombie mishan ?
<nixoeen> royaflash, na, az tooye process table hazf mishan
<royaflash> pas key zombie mishe ?
<nixoeen> royaflash, vaghti ke process ha dasti signal ha ro process konand v
<JAVACODER> tashakoram nakard o raft :D
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: man tashakor mikonam estefadeh kardim
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, khahesh, vali tashakkor lazem nist :) Hamin ke bedunam chizayi ke goftam mofid bude baram kafie ;)
<royaflash> mibakshi diss shodam
<royaflash> nemidoanam aya kasy javab dade ?
<royaflash> nixoeen: onjayi ?
<nixoeen> royaflash, Hastam
<nixoeen> Internete Iran bad internetie...
<royaflash> nixoeen: mage internete
<nixoeen> royaflash, nemidunam, mage ghat shodanet bekhatere internet nabud?
<royaflash> ta hododi
<royaflash> ama na bishtar
<royaflash> nixoeen: bishtar be khater dastor screen
<nixoeen> royaflash, khob man bayad beram
<nixoeen> royaflash, kar ba screen ro yad begir, ehtemalan javabgooye aksariate un niazhayi e ke gofti ;)
<royaflash> nixoeen: mamnonam nixoeen jan aziz
<nixoeen> Rooz va shabe hamegi khosh
<JAVACODER> Thanks
<jeus_> کسی می‌دونه تور الان کار می‌کنه یا نه ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-10
<royaflash> salam be dostan aziz
<farzin> salam be hame
<farzin> کسی میتونه بهم در مورد ابونتو کمک کنه
<farzin> کسی اینجا هست
<parsix> salam
<parsix> chetori
<parsix> azin room be on room
<parsix> hekayati shode ha
<parsix> masalan melat mian inja moshkel hal konan
<parsix> ma miyayem
<parsix> chat konim
<parsix> خخخخخخخخخخخخ
<hs3curity> :D
<hs3curity> dostan kasi inja midone WebSlayer chie :D
<hs3curity> kasi nist :(
<parsix> ii
<parsix> خاموشیه انگار
<parsix> webslayer chiye hala?
<hs3curity> e barname vase brute-force
<hs3curity> :D
<hs3curity> to ketab kali linux hast
<hs3curity> vali khob motavajash nashodam
<hs3curity> :(
<hs3curity> goftam shayad kasi bashe tozih bede
<hs3curity> vali to anjoman kali linux asan asab nadashtn
<hs3curity> D:
<hs3curity> :D
<parsix> :D
<parsix> migam ghasedak ham
<parsix> irc dare?
<hs3curity> nemidonm
<hs3curity> age dashte bashe bayad to anjoman dar moredesh neveshte bashn dige
<parsix> fk nakonam
<hs3curity> linuxshop.ir ro didi
<parsix> are
<parsix> chetor
<hs3curity> linux sharif amozesh linux
<hs3curity> 150 toman
<hs3curity> :|
<parsix> oooooo
<parsix> man age 150 dashtam
<hs3curity> http://linuxshop.ir/Linux-Elearning-LPI-1
<parsix> ressler migereftam
<hs3curity> khili gron hastan
<hs3curity> :|
<parsix> gorone
<parsix> vel kon
<hs3curity> mn ke bikhiyalesh shodam
<hs3curity> ketabesho bekharam
<hs3curity> in ghad vasm nemiufte
<parsix> he
<parsix> baba khoda kheret bede
<parsix> in hame sorce to net hast
<hs3curity> are
<hs3curity> in hame etelat hast
<hs3curity> :D
<hs3curity> vali tarf miyad inaro mikhare
<hs3curity> pool dare dige
<parsix> in k hichi yad nadade ham
<parsix> رسی ویرایشگر vim و نوشتن برنامه ی ping
<parsix> مفاهیم backup گیری در لینوکس – فرمان tar
<parsix> بررسی فرمان grep
<hs3curity> are
<hs3curity> e ketabi ro pida kare
<hs3curity> bodam
<hs3curity> vali hif
<hs3curity> nemidonm kodom site bod
<parsix> aha
<hs3curity> amozeshe linux az kernelesh ta akharash
<hs3curity> :D
<hs3curity> kolan linux
<hs3curity> na ubuntu , redhato, debian o ina ,,,
<parsix> aha
<parsix> milad
<parsix> logo ro dashte bash
<hs3curity> bale
<parsix> http://ashiyane.org/forums/image.php?u=1297818&dateline=1389064984
<parsix> milad hacking che photo shopi zade bara in
<hs3curity> are didam
<hs3curity> modir iedb.ir ro mish nasi
<hs3curity> azash shakie
<hs3curity> mige exploit mano
<hs3curity> be name khodesh sabt  karde
<hs3curity> kolan rasi kole site iedb.ir ro migam
<hs3curity> esmesh Amir
<parsix> na man ziad ashna nistam bahashon
<parsix> to dovomin hackeri hasti k  samimi hastam bahash
<hs3curity> eval :)
<hs3curity> avali kie pass
<parsix> avali
<parsix> مجید بود بچه رفسنجان
<parsix> دو سه باری تو دانشگاه دیدمش
<parsix> باهاش رفیق شدم
<hs3curity> khobe
<hs3curity> :(
<hs3curity> ma ke kasi ro nadarim
<parsix> منم مثل خودتم داداش
<hs3curity> :)
<parsix> من دیگه برم دادا
<parsix> کاری نداری
<parsix> میلاد جان
<hs3curity> na dadash
<hs3curity> khoda negahdaret
<hs3curity> BASHE
<mahi_> salam
<mahi_> salam agha mostfa
<mahi_> agha ashkan
<mahi_> hiiiiiiii
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-11
<ali0p98> heloo
<ali0p98> hi
<ali0p98> سلام
<ali0p98> اشکان اینجا فارسی تایپ میشه
<ali0p98> ؟
<ali0p98> باید 4 تا فهش بدیم تا یکی بناله
<ali0p98> الووووووووووووو
<ali0p98> کسی نیست؟
<ali0p98> للل
<ali0p98> aha
<ali0p98> hi?
<Ehsan> سلام
<Salar> سلام
<Ehsan> میاد؟
<Ehsan> بابا اینجا که بدتره
<Ehsan> بقیه کجان؟
<Ehsan> :|
<Ehsan> این که امکان نداره واسه خودمون محیط جدا بزنیم
<Salar> کار نداشته باش
<Salar> بزار بگم بیان
<Ehsan> الان چی میاد؟
<Salar> یعنی چی؟ صبر کن بزا بیاد دیگه
<Salar> حسن هستی؟
<hsn6> سلام به همگی
<hsn6> بله دیگه
<Salar> خب می گفتی حسن
<Salar> ایده بدتر دادی :دی
<Salar> اول کار سخت نگیر
<Ehsan> الان میاد
<hsn6> همین دیگه...
<hsn6> همان که گفتم ()
<Salar> فکر خوبی نیست
<Ehsan> اینو میزنم ببین هردو جا میاد؟
<Salar> تو خودت سوکت نوشتی؟ سخته ها
<hsn6> من ؟ نه!
<Salar> پس چرا همچین ایده ای میدی؟ :دی
<hsn6> چرا؟
<Ehsan> اعصابم گهی شد دیگه
<Ehsan> اشکال نداره ایشالا برنامه دخودمون
<Salar> واقعا به چه نرم افزاری نیاز داریم؟
<Ehsan> :)
<Salar> مجتبی هستی؟
<Ehsan> خب ایده چی بود؟
<m-r-i> آره داش
<Salar> نظر حسن ارتباط نظیر به نظیر بود :-او
<Ehsan> انگار نمیاد
<Salar> که هیچی من اسمشم نشنیده بودم
<Ehsan> :'(
<Salar> یکی دیگه چت بود که نیاز به دانش بالایی داره
<Salar> پایتون + سوکت + تردینگ + کیوت + دانش بالای سرور + ...
<m-r-i> یکی به من بگه چه خبره
<Salar> اینا ایده هاست مجتبی
<Salar> یکی دیگه هم بازی حکمه که نسخه ی رایگان مولتی پلتفرم نداره و ایرانیا هم خیلی دنبالشن
<m-r-i> اینها که ابزارهای پایتونه
<Salar> ما یه کد به زبان پایتون و تحت کیوت می زنیم
<Salar> برای همه پلتفرما کامپایل می کنیم
<Salar> به همین راحتی
<m-r-i> با tk خیلی بهتره
<Salar> نه تی کی کم میاره
<Salar> این سه نظریه که داده شد
<Ehsan> این که یکی بود
<Ehsan> حکم +چت = ۲
<Salar> ۳ تاس دیگه
<Salar> یکی چت
<m-r-i> چت
<Salar> یکی ارتباط با ارتباط «-او
<Salar> یکی هم بازی حکم
<Salar> چت سخته مجتبی
<Ehsan> حکم رو من نیستم
<Ehsan> سخته ولی را بیفته میترکونه
<m-r-i> من اسپانسر واسه چت سراغ دارم
<Salar> نه برنامه چت زیاده
<Salar> ولی برنامه ی حکم اصلا نیست
<Ehsan> ولی ویچت دیدید چه مشهور شده بود؟
<Salar> می تونیم به دو روش آمریکایی و ایرانی بسازیمش (آمریکایی حکمش همیشه پیکه)
<m-r-i> می گم با جنگو یک cms بنویسیم
<Salar> اینجوری هم ایرانو داری هم اونور
<m-r-i> مخصوصه چت
<Salar> اون گرفت چون یه ایده خاصی داشت
<Salar> دست تکون دادن!
<Ehsan> ینی تحت وب؟
<m-r-i> اره
<Salar> نه تحت وب که اصلا! می دونی چرا؟
<Ehsan> این دست تکون دادن چیه؟
<Ehsan> آره
<Salar> چون من تو گوشیم اصلا دوست ندارم وارد سایتی بشم و از اونجا چت کنم
<Ehsan> به درد نمیخوره
<Ehsan> چیزی که زیاده تحت وبه
<m-r-i> بعدش براش یک برنامه مخصوص براش می سازیم
<m-r-i> مثل owncloud
<Salar> تو با وجود مسنجر میری به وب؟
<Ehsan> ولی اگه بشه یه چیز امن بسازیم
<Ehsan> که امکانات مشابه وی چت داشته باشه
<Ehsan> بچه ها اینو ببینید
<Ehsan> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.mahak.chat/?l=fa
<m-r-i> آره یکجور که سرور نخواهد که عالیه
<Ehsan> تعداد دانلود رو نگا کنید
<m-r-i> مال طول می کشه چقدره
<Ehsan> در هر صورت برای هماهنگی اولیه سرور لازم داره
<Salar> احسان عکسای نرم افزار رو نگاه کن
<Ehsan> دیدم
<Salar> این بنظرت موفقه؟
<hsn6> یکی از دستگاه‌های همون چندنفر نقش سرور رو بازی کنه...
<Ehsan> همونیه که بهت گفتم نگاش کن
<Ehsan> ولی
<hsn6> مثلا توی چت گروهی
<Ehsan> مسخره کردی
<Ehsan> باید چیزی باشه که روم نداشته باشه
<Ehsan> وگرنه....
<m-r-i> هیچکدوم از این ۳تا خوب نیست
<Salar> خوب چی خوبه مجتبی؟
<freeBlue> یه برنامه‌ای بود تحت خط فرمان برای ایجاد وب سرور؛ که قابلیت cgi برای بش رو داشت .. اسمش یادم نیست؛ کسی میتونه کمکی کنه؟
<hsn6> خوبه مثلا عکس پدر و مادر رو بدیم به نرم‌افزار و عکس بچه رو تحویل بگیریم؟
<Ehsan> حسن میدونی چقدر دانش میخواد؟
<Ehsan> تازه دانششم تقریبا بعدا بی استفاده میمونه
<m-r-i> آقا یک بازی بنویسیم
<hsn6> به دبیر زیستمون گفتم ؛ گفت اطلاعات دقیق می‌خوادو پیدا کردنش سخته
<Ehsan> چی؟
<m-r-i> اسمش را یادم نیست ولی یک توپ قرمز بود
<hsn6> اون بازی که گفتم خوبه؟
<Ehsan> باید بازی خلاقانه باشه
<Salar> freeBlue اسمش apache2 عه
<Salar> حسن حرفت جالب بود :دی
<Ehsan> اونم بیشترش گرافیکه حسن
<Salar> چه بازی؟
<m-r-i> یک برنامه واژه پرداز چطوره
<hsn6> مهم چندنفره بودنه
<m-r-i> بازی را درست یادم نیست وللش
<Ehsan> واژه پرداز؟
<hsn6> جذابیت برای توسعه نداره
<Salar> لیبره آفیس با اون همه توسعه دهنده نتونسته چیزی بشه اون وقت ما ۴ نفر بسازیم؟
<m-r-i> با استفاده از latex
<m-r-i> راحت می شه
<Salar> من مخالفم چیز جالب و کاربر پسندی نیست
<m-r-i> اگه کراسس پلتفورم باشه
<hsn6> فکر کنم کار بی‌خودی باشه
<m-r-i> می گم یاد بگریم برا گیمپ پلاگین بنویسیم
<m-r-i> بعدش مثل فتوشاپش کنیم
<Salar> مجتبی چطوره یه جبیر بنویسیم :-پی
<m-r-i> یک عده هم جلو رفتن
<m-r-i> ما هم بهشون ملهق می شیم
<hsn6> این همه آدم این‌جان . هیشکی هیچ نظری نداره؟
<Salar> حسن اونا هیچ کدوم نیستن، یه جور حبابن!
<m-r-i> یک سر به این بزنین
<m-r-i> http://www.gimpshop.com/
<Salar> من هنوز می گم برنامه ی چت و حکم جالبترن
<hsn6> یعنی چی؟
<Salar> یعنی به جز دو نفر همشون مال سرور و ...
<Salar> مجتبی من فتوشاپو بزوربلدم :دی
<m-r-i> بهشون ملهق می شیم
<Ehsan_> زندم
<Salar> احسان تو چی میگی؟
<Ehsan_> الان اومدم
<Salar> چطوره یه تایپیک جذب ایده بزنیم
<Ehsan_> هیچکدوم از پیاماتون نرسیده بود بهم
<Salar> چه نرم افزاری الان نیازه
<Ehsan_> نه فعلا نه
<Ehsan_> به نظر من همون چت بهترینه
<Ehsan_> اینو من قبلا زدم
<Ehsan_> همه گفتن ocr
<Salar> او سی آر چیه؟
<hsn6> یک نرم‌افزاری که ادبیات ۳ رو تمام و کمال فرو کنه توی مغزم
<m-r-i> عکس که اسکن می کنیم
<m-r-i> متنش را تشخیص می ده
<hsn6> مگه هم‌چین چیزی نیست؟
<Salar> این نسخه ی ویندوز داره؟
<Ehsan_> فارسیش نیست
<Ehsan_> وای فارسیش هم هست
<Ehsan_> ولی درست و حسابی نیست
<hsn6> یعنی عربیه؟
<Ehsan_> :)
<Ehsan_> نظرتون چبه یه ریمیستر بزنیم بگیم توزیع جدیده؟
<Salar> همچنان نظر من چت و حکمه،ولی بیشتر حکم
<Ehsan_> نمیدونم کار نکردم
<hsn6> D::::::
<Salar> آره اسمشم بزاریم جبیر اس او :))
<Ehsan_> نظر منم به سالار نزدیکه ولی بیشتر چت
<hsn6> DDDDDDDD:
<hsn6> با رأی بالایی تصویب شد.
<m-r-i> اقا
<Salar> بچه ها یه ایده بنظرم رسید
<m-r-i> yum ویندوزی
<Salar> چن ماه پیش یه پسره تو خارج
<Ehsan_> باز گیر کرد انگار
<Salar> یه نرم افزار ساخت ه مهمترین خبر ها رو طبقه بندی می کرد و تو نرم افزارش میزاشت
<Salar> یاهو چند میلیون دلار خریدش!
<Salar> نظرتون در مورد ساخت نسخه ی فارسیش چیه؟ همه دوست دارن بروز باشن
<m-r-i> پایه این
<Salar> چه سیاسی چه اقتصادی چه ...
<Ehsan_> آره اتفاقا من ه خورده دنالشم رفتم
<Salar> نرم افزار خبرگزاری خوبه؟
<hsn6> مثل فیدلی؟
<Salar> یه جورایی
<Ehsan_> باید یه سری الگوریتم بلد باشیم برای تشخیص اتوماتیک
<Ehsan_> ولی سخته
<Salar> فقط یکم باید فک کنیم
<Salar> یکم که خیلی ولی خوب میگیره!
<hsn6> یک سری آدما میان توی یکسری موضوعات تکراری یک کار جدید می‌دن بیرون!
<Salar> اون خبری که زیاد تکرار شده رو منتشر می کنه
<m-r-i> اول بیام هدفمون را مشخص کنیم
<hsn6> می‌دونید چندتا رقیب داره؟
<Salar> خوب مجتبی همین کارو داریم می کنیم دیگه
<Ehsan_> آی قربون دهنت
<Salar> حسن اتفاقا اصلا رقیب نداره می دونی چرا؟ بخاطر اینکه ما نرم افزار همشهری داریم
<Salar> ولی نرم افزار گلچین تمام خبرگزاریا نداریم ...
<Salar> بعد می تونیم یه جور نوتیفیکیشن هم بزاریم که خبر های جدید اگه اومد خبر بده
<Ehsan_> تمام خبر گزاری ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/
<Ehsan_> باید مردم هم بخوان
<Ehsan_> مردم همه رو نمیخوان
<m-r-i> بچه ها یک دیقه به حرف من گوش کنید
<Ehsan_> بعضیاشو میخوان
<Ehsan_> ;)
<hsn6> برو فقط توی کافه‌بازار ببین چندتاشون می‌گن تورو خدا ما رو دانلود کن
<m-r-i> دقیا ما می خوایم چی کار منیم
<Salar> خوب گفتم که، گلچین
<m-r-i> هدوفمون ابرانه
<m-r-i> آزاده
<m-r-i> جهانیه
<Ehsan_> نگرفتی چی گفتم سالار
<Ehsan_> دقیقا
<Ehsan_> بازار جهانی
<m-r-i> بازار جهای که این برنامه ها را نمی خواهد
<Salar> راس می گی
<Salar> گرفتم می گم راست می گین دیگه
<Ehsan_> من بازم میگم چت بهترینه
<Ehsan_> باید یه چیزی بشه که با وی چت رقابت کنه
<Ehsan_> و امنیت میتونه برگ برنده باشه
<Salar> وی چتم امنیت داشت
<m-r-i> بابا اون شرکتی که وی چت را زده چقدر پول داشه
<m-r-i> چقدر برنامه نویس
<Ehsan_> وی چت با فروش اطلاعات پول در میاره
<Ehsan_> ما میتونیم با تبلیغات
<Salar> تبلیغات پول می خوا احسام
<Ehsan_> لازم نیست که کپیش باشه
<hsn6> بقیه‌ی کارای اون شرکت به نظر نمیاد کیفیتی داشته باشند (دیدم چندتاشو)
<Ehsan_> الان کافی بگیم مشابه وی چت تا یهو ده هزار نفر دانلود کنن
<Ehsan_> اون لینکی که گذاشتم رو توجه نکردید
<Salar> احسان اصلا به دانلود نیست!
<Ehsan_> میدونم
<Salar> به درامده به کیفیته
<Salar> به جلب توجهشه
<Ehsan_> ولی نشان دهنده اینه که مردم میخوان
<Ehsan_> حالا اگه امکانات قابل قبول بزاریم کاملا عملیه
<Ehsan_> کافیه بگی وی چت
<Ehsan_> مشابه وی چت×
<Ehsan_> کلی مردم نصبش میکنن حالا کافیه ظاهرش خوب باشه
<Ehsan_> طرف مشتری میشه
<hsn6> نظرتون درباره‌ی ارتباط نظیر به نظیر چیه ؟ امنیتش تقریبا تضمینه چون شخص ثالثی در میون نیست
<Ehsan_> آره خوب میشه با همین برنامه ارتباط نظیر به نظیر کرد
<Ehsan_> ولی مشکلی که هست
<Ehsan_> اینترنت زپرتیه
<Ehsan_> که همش قط و وصل میشه
<hsn6> حالم بهم می‌خوره اگه یه کاری انجام بدم و بگم شبیه کار یکی دیگه‌ست حتی اگه واقعا این‌طور باشه
<Ehsan_> مطمین نیستم ولی فکر میکنم اینترنت قوی تری میخواد
<Ehsan_> خوب میگیم امکاناتش مشابهه
<hsn6> فکر نکنم
<hsn6> {چه با فکر حرف می‌زنیم}
<hsn6> D:
<Ehsan_> :)
<Ehsan_> خوب؟
<Salar> بچه ها بحثو دارین به حاشیه میبرین
<Salar> ایده رو مطرح کنید (بافکر بقول حسن!) بعد مطرح کنید
<Salar> اگر لازم بود میبحثیم
<Salar> همه می گید چت؟
<Salar> خوب بچه ها
<Salar> شما تا ۵شنبه در این مورد فکر کنید یه جا بنویسید و لینکش رو به من بفرستید
<Salar> با دلیل و ...
<Salar> اوکی؟
<Salar> بعد مطرح می کنیم ایده ها و دلایل رو بحث می کنیم و بعد انتخاب هدف ها رو برای یادگیری تعیین می کنیم
<Ehsan_> من که چیز دیگه ای به ذهنم نمیرسه شما چی؟
<m-r-i> آره  اینجوری بهتره
<Salar> اگه نظرتون چته دلایلتون رو بنویسید و سعی کنید ایده دیگه ای هم بدید
<Salar> بعد هماهنگ میشیم
<m-r-i> بقیه چی می گن
<Salar> حسن موافقی؟
<Salar> احسان موافقی؟
<Ehsan_> و به نظرم تنها چیزیه که امکان درامد زایی داره
<Ehsan_> من نظرم همونه که گفتم
<Salar> نه احسان زود تصمیم نگیر فعلا تا اون موقع فکر کن
<Salar> حتی اگه دلایل رو مطرح کردید باز بنویسید تا نتیجه گیری کنیم
<Salar> حسن هستی؟
<m-r-i> تصویب شد؟؟؟
<m-r-i> من رفتم تو نخ تحقیق
<Salar> حله احسانم قبولید
<Salar> به حسن هم آف گذاشتم
<Salar> فقط یه نکته
<Ehsan> تا ۵ شنبه
<Salar> احسان کتاب رو می خوای؟
<Salar> http://www.olomrayaneh.net/bookInfo.aspx?bookID=12&cat=P
<Salar> ؟
<Ehsan> البته بازم میگم این به معنای قبول کردن من برای همکاری نیست
<Ehsan> نه بابا این که کپی رایت رو نزده
<Ehsan> اگه کپی رایت داشت میگرفتم
<Salar> مهم نیست احسان
<Salar> برای ورود نیازه که این کتاب رو بلد باشی
<m-r-i> یعنی فقط من کتاب می خواهم
<m-r-i> بابا بیاین دنگی نسخه الکترونیکیش را بخریم
<m-r-i> می گم یک بایت از پایتون چطوره ؟؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-12
<marandi> salam bache ha badjoori help
<marandi> man graphic cardam AMD Readeon HD 4550
<marandi> hastesh vali khob tooie Additional Drivers chizi barash peida nemikone , che konam ? :( !
<marandi> بچه ها هلپ و این گرافیک رادیون و اوبونتو ۱۳.۱۰ نابود کرد منو
<amin_> salam
<amin_> kasi hast?
<amin> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-05
<kvahid87> salam barobakse khaste
<kvahid87> khoda ghovat
<kvahid87>  sudo add-apt-repository –remove timekpr-maintainers
<kvahid87> pedaram dar oomade az dishab
<kvahid87> makhazen update nemishan
<kvahid87> sudo apt-get update
<kvahid87> ino mizanam
<kvahid87> Err http://extras.ubuntu.com raring/main i386 Packages                            404  Not Found
<kvahid87> ino javab mide va gheyre
<MasterPiece> kvahid87, salam
<MasterPiece> daqiq tar bayad begin
<MasterPiece> !paste | kvahid87
<lubotu3> kvahid87: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MasterPiece> !raring | kvahid87
<lubotu3> kvahid87: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<MasterPiece> !upgrade | kvahid87
<lubotu3> kvahid87: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kvahid87> dada
<kvahid87> az sobh daram google mikonam
<MasterPiece> kvahid87, khob man ke nemidoonam daqiqan che command hayee zadi, chi shode, bayad ba !paste output hato bedi
<MasterPiece> oon / e beyne "raring/main" ro ba space avaz kon
<kvahid87> DADA
<kvahid87> man noobam
<kvahid87> too ubuntu
<kvahid87> alan koja paste konam
<kvahid87> log ro
<kvahid87> in hame link dadi ghat zadam
<MasterPiece> kvahid87, ye bar ba aramesh PM hamo bekhoon
<kvahid87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9675914/
<kvahid87> ine
<kvahid87> manabe update nemishan
<dark-sun2> kvahid87 kodum noskhe ro nasb dadi dada?
<dark-sun2> kodum ubuntu?
<kvahid87_> 13.04
<kvahid87_> nasb kardam
<dark-sun2> kvahid87_
<dark-sun2> toziet ghadimie
<dark-sun2> dige support nemishe
<dark-sun2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<dark-sun2> ye jadid nasb kon
<dark-sun2> shakhsan tosie mikonam az tozi haye LTS estefaade koni k modate bishtari support mishan
 * dark-sun2 mire biroon...
 * dark-sun2 broadcasts SIGTERM...
<Bahaar> .......
<kvahid87_> chashm dada merci
<tiam> hi
<tiam> سلام من می خوام پسورد روت رو تو ubunto بردارم کسی میتونه کمکم کنه
<kvahid87> salam
<kvahid87> oomadam tashakor konam az hamatoon
<kvahid87> ke komakam kardin
<MasterPiece> kvahid87, salam
<MasterPiece> vaghean?!!
<kvahid87> :D
<kvahid87> از ورژن بود مشکب
<kvahid87> مشکل
<kvahid87> خیلی ممنون جناب مستر
<MasterPiece> kvahid87, khahesh :)
<kvahid87> از  دارک هم عوض من تشکر کنین
<MasterPiece> dark ro nemidoonam kie
<kvahid87> یکی بود همینجا  کمکم کرد
<kvahid87> ویندوز رو \اک کردم
<kvahid87> راستی
<kvahid87> باید همیچیو گوگل کنم
<kvahid87> چون تو شهرمون هیشکی اوبونتو کار نمیکنه
<kvahid87> کلا مرسی
<kvahid87> خدافظ
<MasterPiece> bye :)
<kvahid87> <3
<bluesky> salam be hame
<bluesky> man daram ye debia local repository misazam, ta ye jahaii pish raftam, vali chan ta moshkel daram:
<bluesky> masaln koli file deb daram ke version haye ghadimi ham vojud daran
<bluesky> hala chetoi mitunam in file ha ro pak konam?
<MasterPiece> bluesky, salam
<MasterPiece> mohem nist ke shoma che version hayee ro darin, apt-get akharin version ro dl mikone
<bluesky> salam
<MasterPiece> read about : Partial Mirror
<MasterPiece> read about : apt-preferences
<bluesky> are doroste vali size repository man kheili bala mire badan(koli file bifide!!!)
<MasterPiece> read about : Partial Mirror
<bluesky> MasterPiece: OK, mamnun vali man az apt-move, apt-ftparchive estefade kardam,
<bluesky> yani in ravaesh ha ghadimian?
<MasterPiece> ravesh ghadimi o jadid ma'ni nadare
<MasterPiece> shoma bayad karbord ro peyda konin
<MasterPiece> va behtarin Solution ro entekhab konin
<MasterPiece> reprepro ro bekhoonin
<bluesky> MasterPiece: reprepro be nazaram jalebe!
<bluesky> mamnun
<bluesky> man mikham ke
<bluesky> ye repository dashte basham ke hameja betunam bebaram
<bluesky> be nazare shoam javab mideh?
<MasterPiece> dpkg-scanpackages ro ham didi?
<MasterPiece> bebin man nemidoonam estefadeye U chie
<MasterPiece> baraye hamin nemitoonam nazar bedam
<bluesky> are dpkg-scanpackages & dpkg-scansources vase sakhte Packages.gz & Sources.gz hastan
<bluesky> OK bazam mamnun
<bluesky> MasterPiece: komak bozorgi bud
<MasterPiece> bluesky, YW :)
<b_habibi> info b_habibi
<MasterPiece> !nickserv | b_habibi
<lubotu3> b_habibi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-06
<farbod> سلام کسی الان هست؟
<MasterPiece> ye channel bayad dorost konim vaghti asab nadarim berim toosh dad bezanim!
<vheidari> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-07
<hami> سلام
<hami> مدتی هستش یک سوال تو ذهنم هستش نمی دونم چطوری حلش کنم
<Guest72458> سلام
<Guest72458> بفرمایید
<hami> سلام علی آقا
<hami> ali24
<hami> ببخشید مزاحم شدم
<ali24> سلام
<hami> خوبین
<ali24> خواهش میکنم
<ali24> ممنون
<hami> می تونم ازتون راهنمایی بگیرم اگه مزاحم نباشم
<ali24> نه بابا این چه حرفیه بفرماید
<hami> حدود یک ماهی هستش من با اوبونتو شروع بکار کردم ولی متاسفانه اون درک درست از اوبونتو نداشتم
<hami> منظورم اینکه صحبت هایی میشه درباره این سیستم عامل مثلا همه چی در لینوکس حالا هر نسخه ای یک فایل هستش
<ali24> منظورتون در مورد اوپن سورس هستش؟
<hami> نه
<hami> ساختار درونی سیستم عامل لینوکس یا هر نسخش
<ali24> استفاده شما الان از اوبونتو برای چی هست؟
<ali24> برنامه نویسی؟ طراحی وب؟
<hami> ببخشید من توی بحث امنیت شبکه مدتی هستش استارت زدم وبا راهنمایی افراد یکسری کارهارو مانند پایه شبکه و کار با دستگا های مختلف مانند سیسکو ومقداری میکروتیک ولی بیشتر سیسکو (فایروال ها و روترها)
<hami> و الان 1 ماه هستش برنامه نویسی پایتون شروع کردم
<hami> و افرادی که تو این زمینه کار می کنن گفتن لینوکس کمک زیادی به شما می کنه
<hami> من مشکلی ندارم با لینوکس
<ali24> بله کاملا درست گفتن لینوکس برا توسعه عالی
<Azitrex> ali24, shoma hamoon shakhsi hastin ke EMS kar mikard ? :)
<hami> ولی هر چقدر می خواهم درک بهتری بمنم از ساختار  وکارکرد سیستم عامل یک جورایی با مشکل می خورم
<Azitrex> hami, moshkeli ke mikhuri chie ?
<hami> حقیقتش علی اقا دوست دارم وقتی بروی  محیط بی محدودیت کار می کنم به عمق انجا برم و ببینم چه اتفاقاتی می افتد
<Azitrex> hey philipballew , happy new year
<ali24> اهان منظورت درک و فهم دقیقی از هسته لینوکس است؟ درسته؟
<hami> بله
<ali24> یا دقیق ترش میشه فلسفه لینوکس
<hami> چون کمکم میکنه توی درک و کارکرد سیستم عامل های دستگاه های شبکه مانند سیسکو (روترها و فایروال ها که یک جوری از هسته لینوکس در ماژول ها و...)استفاده می کنن
<hami> بله
<ali24> ابن لینک هایی رو که میدم نگاه کن دقیقا در موردش بحث شده
<ali24> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,76227.0.html
<ali24> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,88202.0.html
<hami> علی اقا ببخشید می خواهم یکسری ازمایش ها روی یکسری دستگاه های شبکه آزمایش هایی اجام بدم که اگه هسته لینوکس کمکم کنه عالی هستش
<hami> علی آقا ممنون
<hami> یک سوال دیگه داشتم اینکه سواد در این کار منظورم برنامه نویسی بصورت حرفه ای مخاود؟
<ali24> خواهش میکنم :) البته برای جواب های فنی تر میتونی بری به این سایت و اونجا کسایی که شبکه کار میکنن جواب دقیقی بهت میدن من فقط چون برنامه نویس هستم در همین حد تونستم کمک کنم
<ali24> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/
<ali24> بستگی به کارت داره که میخوای حرفه ای کار کنی یا نه
<ali24> اگه علاقه داری برو برا حرفه ای و اگر با زور رفتی دنبال این کار زیاد به خودت سخت نگیر
<hami> علی اقا مرسی
<hami> ممنون
<ali24> از نظر من برنامه نوسی رو باید با علاقه یاد گرفت وگرنه هر چه تلاش کنی بازم نمیتونی حرفه ای بشی
<hami> من اولین بار هستش که  در این گفتگوها شرکت می کنم عالی هستش
<hami> ممنون
<ali24> خواهش میکنم :)
<ali24> راستی
<hami> بله
<ali24> یادم رفت ورودت رو به دنیای ازاد تبریک بگم
<hami> من وقتی برنامه نویسی کار می کنم دوست دارم اینطوری متوجه بشم که الان  این  متغیر (a=23)میکنم در حافظه چه اتفاقاتی م افته و میشه عملکرد در حافظه را دید را دید
<hami> ممنون علی اقا
<ali24> :)
<hami> مرسی انشاااله خدا بخواد مزاحم از حالا می شیم
<hami> راستی علی اقا شما فردی به نام جادی می شناسین
<ali24> خواهش میکنم این چه حرفیه :)
<ali24> بله که میشناسم
<hami> قصد بی احترامی ندارم
<hami> این فرد واقعا خبره هستش تو مسائل شبکه و برنامه نویسی و لینوکس و...
<ali24> بله کاملا درست
<ali24> اگه خواستی بیشتر در موردش بدونی اینم یه مصاحبه با ایشون
<ali24> http://www.sokanacademy.com/blog/%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%A7%D8%AD%D8%A8%D9%87-%D8%A8%D8%A7-%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%AF%DB%8C/%D9%85%D8%AA%D9%81%D8%B1%D9%82%D9%87/
<hami> علی اقا ممنون
<hami> مرسی
<hami> امری شما ندارین
<ali24> خواهش میکنم
<ali24> نه :)
<hami> خداحافظ
<ali24> خدانگه دار
<philipballew> Azitrex, hey there
<p3ns4dor> hi
<MasterPiece> hi p3ns4dor
<kvahid87> salam
<kvahid87> .bot
<kvahid87> :v
<kvahid87> kesi nist
<kvahid87> :D
<MasterPiece> kvahid87, ask your question and be patience
<MasterPiece> !patience | kvahid87
<lubotu3> kvahid87: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kvahid87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9688038/
<kvahid87> line aval ro motevajeh nemisham
<kvahid87> :(
<kvahid87> [--algo <algorithm name> --key <hex-encoded key> --iv <hex-encoded iv>] <file>
<kvahid87> ino:
<kvahid87> :/
<reza__> salam kvahid87, soal dashti?
<MasterPiece> kvahid87, http://pidgin.im
<Saman-Aran-m> سلام به همگی بالا خره منم وارد شدم :دی
<Azitrex_> khush umadi :)
<Saman-Aran-m> وصلش شدن بهش خودش یه پروژه بود  من یه چند ساعت میشه اوبنتو رو نصب کردم علان فقط هاردم یه ایراد داد
<Saman-Aran-m> راستی من میخوام یه xface هم کنار uniti داشته باشم ؟
<Saman-Aran-m> یکی کمک کنه ؟‌!‌‌:(
<Saman-Aran-m> help
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-08
<kvahid87> salam
<MahdiPOnline> سلام
<hami> سلام
<MasterPiece> hami, salam
<hami> خوبین؟
<hami> ببخشید بدموقع که نیست
<MasterPiece> !behavior | hami
<lubotu3> hami: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MasterPiece> !ask | hami
<lubotu3> hami: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MasterPiece> !patience | hami
<lubotu3> hami: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hami> کسی نمی تونه راهنمایی کنه منو ؟
<hami> سلام
<hami> خوبین؟
<hami> آقا بهداذد
<hami> آقا بهداد
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-09
<eliyas> salam man neyaz be komak dar nasbe girandeh ye dvb_t darm
<Azitrex> eliyas, lotfan hamin ja soal kon va tu private napors
<Azitrex> !behavior | eliyas
<lubotu3> eliyas: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<eliyas> bebakshid
<Azitrex> hala begoo moshkelet chie
<Azitrex> khahesh
<eliyas> Azitrex man usb dvb_t darm ke karsh gereftan kanale dijital hast
<eliyas> Azitrex va man dar nasbesh moshkel darm
<Azitrex> ta injasho tekrar kardi jomleye ghablitu
<Azitrex> moshkelet tu nasb chie ?
<eliyas> tahala canta safhe konadm vali be natijeh naresidam
<eliyas> Azitrex قبلا در نوسخه های قدیم راحت نصب می شد ولی الن نه صبر کنی تا عکس براتون بزارم
<Azitrex> ok
<eliyas> دکمه اپلی جنجش خاموشه http://8pic.ir/images/f08wqbpbzyz35jx0ibsh.png
<eliyas> Azitrex چرا اینجوری شده ؟
<Azitrex> eliyas, be nazar miad moshkeleh Driver dashteh bashi
<eliyas> Azitrex خوب باید چه عملیاتی انجام داد ؟!
<eliyas> Azitrex باز باید رفت سراغ ترمینال؟
<Azitrex> eybesh ro daghigh nemidunam ama ageh moshkel az Driver basheh bayad begrdi Drivereh hamahang ba in OS jadidet peyda koni
<eliyas> Azitrex پس یعنی قیدشو بزنم؟
<Azitrex> ?!
<Azitrex> man hamchin chizi nagoftam
<eliyas> Azitrex http://hamdollahi.ir/post/9/%D8%AA%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%AA%D9%84%D9%88%DB%8C%D8%B2%DB%8C%D9%88%D9%86-%D8%A8%D8%A7-%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AF-DVB-T-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D9%84%DB%8C%D9%86%D9%88%DA%A9%D8%B3
<eliyas> Azitrex من اینکارها رو هم کردم به نتیجه نرسیدم
<Azitrex> sabur bashid digar dustan komaketan konan
<eliyas> Azitrex چقدر ؟
<Azitrex> eliyas, http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<eliyas> Azitrex ممنون و بازهم ببخشید
<Azitrex> khahesh mikonam , movafagh va paydar bashid
<eliyas> Azitrex همچنین شما
<Azitrex> durud MasterPiece
<MasterPiece> durud Azitrex :)
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, How R U?
<Azitrex> max fine ,thanks
<Azitrex> and u /
<Azitrex> ?
<MasterPiece> Good, I'm max fine with finding some opportunity in England! ; )
<Azitrex> so good ;)
<Azitrex> MasterPiece, ino ye negah bendaz http://8pic.ir/images/f08wqbpbzyz35jx0ibsh.png bebin Driveresh nasb nis ? ye Card DVB-T hast ke tu ubuntu jadid nasb nemisheh
<Azitrex> man goftam moshkeleh Driver dareh
<MasterPiece> rastesh man az in aks chizi dastgiram nashod, lspci ro mikham output esh ro
<Azitrex> eliyas, ^
<eliyas> بله؟
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, aha, ok!
<MasterPiece> eliyas, salam :)
<eliyas> سلام
<MasterPiece> eliyas, moshkeletoon ro tozih midin ye meghdar?
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, kam kam bayad be fekr @ubuntu/member basham D:
<MasterPiece> :D
<eliyas> MasterPiece ببینید من یک یو اس بی دی وی بی تی دارم که کارش گرفتن کانلاهای دیجیتال هستش ولی من نمیتونم نصبش کنم
<Azitrex> MasterPiece, hehe
<eliyas> MasterPiece توی عکس هم معلومه که اصلا نمیشه نصبش کرد
<MasterPiece> eliyas, khob, vaslesh konin be system va khoroojie dastoore zir ro bedin
<MasterPiece> $ lspci
<MasterPiece> !paste | eliyas
<lubotu3> eliyas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eliyas> MasterPiece باشه
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, in lubotu3 ro kheyli khosham oomade azash :D
<Azitrex> MasterPiece, be nazaram bayad boomi besheh hameh nemitunan english bekhunan
<eliyas> MasterPiece http://paste.ubuntu.com/9697193/
<Azitrex> MasterPiece, topic ham bayad farsi besheh , englisi ro kheilia tavajoh nemikonan
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, are, movafegham
<Azitrex> 05:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, khoda kheyret bede! zoodtar midadish
<MasterPiece> eliyas, ubuntu-drivers devices
<MasterPiece> $ ubuntu-drivers devices
<Azitrex> ;)
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, thanks :)
<eliyas> MasterPiece http://paste.ubuntu.com/9697223/
<Azitrex> be nazar nasb miad
<MasterPiece> eliyas, $ ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, fekr konam faghat listesh karde, chon non-free ha pishfarz nasb nistan
<Azitrex> shayad
<eliyas> masterpiece http://paste.ubuntu.com/9697231/
<MasterPiece> eliyas, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Azitrex> manual_install: True hast
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, are, baraye hamoone, shoma midoonin chejuri mishe false esh kard?
<eliyas> MasterPiece http://paste.ubuntu.com/9697246/
<MasterPiece> eliyas, uname -a
<eliyas> MasterPiece http://paste.ubuntu.com/9697255/
<MasterPiece> $ lsb_release -a
<eliyas> MasterPiece http://paste.ubuntu.com/9697270/
<Azitrex> na MasterPiece
<Azitrex> shayad driver nasb shudeh ama compatible nis
<Azitrex> chun tu ubuntu ghadimi tar nasb mishudeh va moshkeli nadashteh
<MasterPiece> eliyas, mohtaviate in link dar /etc/apt/sources.list beriz
<MasterPiece> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9697278/
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, akhe asan firmware ro nasb nemikone
<eliyas> MasterPiece تو ترمینال چی بنویسم؟
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, moshkele network is Not Reachable dare! dar hali ke dare to IRC sohbat mikone va network dare!
<MasterPiece> eliyas, !
<MasterPiece> eliyas, file e matni e /etc/apt/sources.list ro baz kon ba UI
<Azitrex> MasterPiece, areh inja didam http://paste.ubuntu.com/9697246/
<Azitrex> eliyas, ba nano ya har text editoreh dgee baz konesh
<Azitrex> va repo ro update kon ba un linki ke behet dad
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, unreachable ro eshtebahi goftam :))))
<Azitrex> hehe
<Azitrex> albateh fek konam chizi mesleh DVB-T ro bayad manual nasbesh kard , ama frimware ro nasb nemikoneh ajibeh
<eliyas> MasterPiece همه رو پاک کن و بعد اونارو بریزم؟
<MasterPiece> eliyas, Y
<eliyas> MasterPiece chera namishe seve kard
<MasterPiece> khob chon shayad sudo nazadi
<eliyas> MasterPiece من از ترمینال نرفتم!
<eliyas> MasterPiece فیزیکی بازش کردم
<eliyas> MasterPiece با دستورات ترمینال اشنا نیستم زیاد
<MasterPiece> khob az terminal boro pas ;)
<MasterPiece> sudo nano ...
<eliyas> MasterPiece راه دیگه ای نداره که فیزیکی باز بشه؟
<MasterPiece> chera
<MasterPiece> sudo nautilus /etc/apt/
<eliyas> MasterPiece anjam shod
<MasterPiece> apt-get update
<eliyas> MasterPiece http://paste.ubuntu.com/9697343/
<MasterPiece> sudo apt-get update
<MasterPiece> elias ba sor@e U 20 min tool mikeshe ;) ba'desh sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree ro bezan :)
<MasterPiece> hehe dis shod :)))
<eliyas> MasterPiece انجام شد
<MasterPiece> elias ba sor@e U 20 min tool mikeshe ;) ba'desh sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree ro bezan :)
<eliyas> MasterPiece انجام شد
<eliyas> Azitrex  MasterPiece raft
<eliyas> MasterPiece kabar darid key miyad?
<eliyas> گفتوگی امروزم در ای ار سی رو از کجا میتونم کاملشو بگیرم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-10
<RobinDudu> سلام چه خبره ؟
<RobinDudu> ‏‫سلام کاربران فارسی‌زبان اوبونتو
<ahmad> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-11
<er> hi
<amir_> slm
<Guest79382> kasi hast?
<Guest79382> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-11
<towhid> سلام به همه دوستان
<towhid> مخصوصا به علی اقا
<towhid> http://s6.picofile.com/file/8232793676/IMG_20160111_124730.jpg
<towhid> علی اقا این عکسیه که دیشب خواستین
<towhid> فعلا با اجازه
<navidcz> salam
<navidcz> agha ye soal
<navidcz> toy irc
<navidcz> chetory chanell hay irani ro peyda konam
<navidcz> mordam az pass english khondam :|
<navidcz> welcome iraj
<navidcz> salam
<mou> هوم؟
<navidcz> :|
<mou> برای لینوکسی یکی همن کانال و یکی هم کانال شیراز لاگ
<mou> کانال ویکیپدیای فارسی همهست که برهوته!
<navidcz> are inaro raftam
<navidcz> jedi
<navidcz> pass hanoz ke hanoze khalvate chanell hay irani
<mou> آره
<mou> با وجود تلگرام امیدی به بهبود این وضعیت نیست
<navidcz> تلگرام هم یکی مثله قبلیا
<navidcz> اونم میاد پایین
<mou> می تونی به گروه تلگرام انجمن اوبونتو بری که افراد بیشتری اونجان
<mou> فعلا که پا برجاست
<navidcz> آدرس اون چیه
<mou> navidcz: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?topic=114807.0
<iraj> navidcz, hi
<iraj> mc
<navidcz> آهان تلگرامو میگی
<navidcz> حواسم نبود اره اونجا هم هستم
<khodafez> salam bar hamegi. man khodafez hastam.
<sadrolla> سلام کسی از دوستان هست که با آرچ آشنا باشه؟
<alimj> جالبه. در ۱۰ دقیقه توقع دارند که پاسخ بدیم
<MasterPiece> alimj, جالب تر اینه که سوال آرچ در کانال اوبونتو مطرح میشه
<iraj> جالبتر اینکه اصلا سوال اصلی رو نپرسید
<MasterPiece> :)))))))
<towhid> سلام
<khodafez> khodafez dingdangdong
<khodafez> salam towhid
<towhid> khodafez سلام ببخشید حواسم نبود
<iraj> towhid, khodafez  is a american person, he is learning english
<khodafez> lolol
<khodafez> man learn engelis hastam!!
<khodafez> salam.. bebakhshid.. sth sth
<khodafez> arghh
<khodafez> man learn engelis kordam!!
<khodafez> lol
<khodafez> no
<khodafez> mi kony
<towhid> ینی چی؟
<khodafez> man engelis mi learny!!
<khodafez> sorry
<khodafez> lol
<khodafez> man engelis mi learn am!!
<towhid> iraj داشت فارسی یاد میگرفت یا انگلیسی؟
<iraj> towhid, yup
<iraj> towhid, where r u from?
<towhid> tabriz
<iraj> towhid, fARSI yad migireh
<towhid> الفبای فارسی رو بلد نیست؟
<iraj> towhid, balade
<towhid> اوکی
<iraj> towhid, داره اکادمیک یاد می گیره
<iraj> دانشگاه می ره
<towhid> صحیح
<towhid> iraj میتونم یه سوال لینوکسی ازتون بپرسم؟
<iraj> بفرما
<iraj> towhid, ^
<towhid> من دو سه روز پیش کالی رو نصب کردم
<towhid> با کمک علی اقا
<towhid> alimj
<iraj> khob?
<towhid> الان دستور
<towhid> apt-get
<towhid> کار نمیکنه
<towhid> مثلا میزنم
<towhid>  sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<towhid> ولی کروم نصب نمیشه
<towhid> این خط
<towhid> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free main
<towhid> رو در فایل
<iraj> towhid, man ubuntu base nadram
<towhid> etc/apt/sources.list
<iraj> towhid, paeyghame khata chie?
<towhid> اضافه کردم
<towhid> الان براتون مگم
<towhid> E: Unable to locate package google-chrome-stable
<iraj> towhid, oh che darde sari baraye nasbe chrome dari ruye kaliu
<iraj> towhid, https://digitz.org/blog/how-to-install-and-use-google-chrome-on-kali-linux-2-0/
<iraj> towhid, linke bala ro bebin, toz<ih dade
<iraj> *tozih dade
<towhid> ممنون
<iraj> khahesh
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-12
<kolo> هی، سلام
<alimj> سلام Kolo
<kolo> پی دی اف های این برگه رو نمی تونم باز کنم
<kolo> http://quantummechanicsdemystified.blogspot.com/2008/08/quantum-mechanics-demystified-erratta.html
<alimj> اول اینکه بلاگ اسپات فیلتر شکن می‌خواهد
<alimj> فیلتر شکن داری؟
<alimj> هااا چه با حال. نیامده رفت. این مکانیک کوانتوم عجب خفن چیزی می‌باشد. ملکول‌ها کاملا ناپایدار می‌باشند. فکر کنم تجزیه شد
<lk> سلام
<farooghkz> سلام
<kolo> alimj: "چه با حال. نیامده رفت"
<kolo> بسته اینترنتم تموم شده بود
<kolo> http://quantummechanicsdemystified.blogspot.com/2008/08/quantum-mechanics-demystified-erratta.html
<kolo> به پی دی اف های فایل بالایی نیاز دارم.
<kolo> الو، سلا؛ کسیهست؟
<kolo> الو، سلا؛ کسی آنلاین هست؟
<kolo> الو، سلام؛ کسی آنلاین هست؟
<farooghkz> سلام.علی الآن اینجا نیست.
<kolo> اوکی
<kolo> در مورد دسترسی به اون پی دف ها ایده ای دارید؟
<kolo> 'A plugin is needed to display'
<kolo> بالایی اخطاریه که نمایش میده
<farooghkz> با مرورگرت صفحه ای رو ک گفتی باز کن، بزن ‏print‏ و از اونجا ‏save as pdf
<farooghkz> کدوم پی دی اف ها؟اونهایی که آنلاین نشون داده میشن؟
<mike90> wget "link"
<mike90> downloads PDFs
<mike90> inorder to be viewed locally offline :D
<farooghkz> این هم راهی هست اما ایشون میخواستن ی پی دی اف آنلاین رو ببینند.
<farooghkz> داخل یک صفحه وب
<mike90> PDF viewer plugin installed ?
<mike90> *on browser
<farooghkz> خب دیگه.احتمالا باید نصب کنه
<kolo> farooghkz: http://uploadkon.ir/fl/dd/81518
<farooghkz> تا بتونه اون رو ببینه
<farooghkz> کولو،چیه اون؟
<kolo> farooghkz: صفحه که داخلش یک پی دی اف امبد شده و می خوام بخونمش یا اگه بشه دانلود کنم
<kolo> اما اونجوری میشه
<kolo> نمی تونه نمایش بده
<farooghkz> دو راه داری.راهی که مایک گفت.نصب و استفاده از یک پلاگین.
<kolo> پلاگین مرورگره؟
<farooghkz> پلاگین برای مرورگرت ک بتونه پی دی اف رو بخونه
<kolo> I know
<mike90> you know what ?
<kolo> 4 @farooghkz
<farooghkz> من نفهمیدم
<kolo> اینکه نمی تونید دانلودش کنید
<farooghkz> نمیتونی دانلودش کنی؟
<farooghkz> آهان گرفتم
<farooghkz> راستی کولو.سیستم عاملت چیه؟
<farooghkz> چی شد سیستم عاملت چیه؟
<kolo> frooghkz: My_OS: Antergos (یک فورک از آرچ)
<kolo> curl  -L  git.io/unix
<kolo> With Remix OS 2.0, you can run Android in the same way you run Windows on any PC.
<kolo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0nEHxtTjk4
<kolo> GNOME 3.20 Improves Wireless Function Keys, Audio Jack Detection
<kolo> Nuvola Cloud Music Player  3.0 released
<kolo> Unity’s controversial online search feature is being disabled by default in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, due for release in April.
<kolo> Forget Shopping. Soon You'll Download Your New Clothes | Danit Peleg: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1oKe8OaPbk
<kolo> ideas of 2015: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWRmWnPNkqU
<kolo> هشتگ #باکتاب
<kolo> http://saderi.com/blog/%D8%A8%D8%A7%DA%A9%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%A8/
<alimj> اگر kolo دوباره آمد...
<alimj> بهش بگید که پی دی اف نیستند
<alimj> فلش هستند
<alimj> یا کرومیوم بگیره یا اینکه رپوزیتوری رستریکتد رو فعال کنه و فلش نصب کنه
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-13
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> khaste nabashid
<mahdi> agha ye soal dashtam
<mahdi> kasi hast javab bede?
<mahdi> man ye server daram ye script neveshtam va ye loop dare o ye seri matlab print mikone mikhastam bebinam rahi hast man vaghti sessionam tamom shod omadam az serveram biroon on script hamishe run bemone
<mahdi> bad mikhastam vaghti bargasham be command betonam mojaddan natayeje on script ro bebinam
<mahdi> kasi nist?
<mahdi> in email  mane age kasi az asatid tonest behem ye komaki kone mamnon misham siavash37324@yahoo.com
<khodafez> o/
<alimj> mahdi: ساده است
<alimj> هستی؟
<alimj> اگر هستی همینجا جواب بدهم. شاید به درد شخص دیگری هم بخورد
<iraj> alimj, javab bedeh
<alimj> باید از این برنامه استفاده کند:
<alimj> gnu screen
<alimj> اگر به سرور از طریق اس اس اچ دسترسی دارد
<alimj> ولی آموزش رو از طریق چت فقط انجام می‌دهم
<iraj> alimj, merc
<alimj> پس از اس اس اچ کردن به سرور اول باید گنو اسکرین را نصب کند
<alimj> sudo apt-get install screen
<alimj> یا بسته به دیستروی مورد استفاده دستور مربوط
<alimj> پس از وصل شدن فقط کافی است که این دستور را بزند:
<alimj> screen
<alimj> در دیستروهایی مثل دبیان، ابونتو خیلی دیگر یک پیغام خشک و خالی نشان داده می‌شود
<alimj> و در دیسترویی مثل ردهت پیغامی نشان داده نخواهد شد. مثل اینکه اتفاقی نیفتاده
<alimj> ولی در واقع از پوسته ...
<alimj> bash
<alimj> وارد پوسته اسکرین شده ایم
<alimj> اگر بنا به دلیلی کانکشن اس اس اچ ما قطع شد....
<alimj> یا اینکه خودمان با این دو کلید آن را به بک گراوند فرستادیم:
<alimj> Ctrl+A Ctrl+D
<alimj> می توانیم بعد از وصل شدن مجدد با اس اس اچ با این دستور به آن وصل شویم:
<alimj> screen -rd
<alimj> همچنین می‌توانیم در اسکرین تعداد زیادی پوسته با هم داشته باشیم (مثل داشتن چند پوسته بی ای اس اچ با یک کانکشن می‌ماند)
<alimj> و بین آنها با یک سری کلید جابجا شویم
<alimj> برای دیدن راهنمای پوسته اسکرین این دو کلید:
<alimj> Ctrl+A ?
<alimj> یک اصلاح: برای فرستادن پوسته اسکرین به بک گراوند این سری کلید است:
<alimj> Ctrl+A D
<alimj> کلا توصیه می‌شود که راهنمای برنامه اسکرین مطالعه شود
<alimj> ارتباط تمام
<mahdi> dadash kheyli mamnon
<mahdi> in Ctrl+A , Ctrl+d در واقع همون دستور bg هستنش؟
<alimj> رفتش. من یک لحظه رفتم تا سر کوچه دستمال کاغذی بخرم
<iraj> :D
<Eli_> salam
<Eli_> dustan kasi hast ye soal beporsam?
<khodafez> salam
<khodafez> soal nadaram
<khodafez> :D
<khodafez> beporsid
<Eli_> man taze ubuntu 15.4 nasb kardam.alan ke varedesh misham va password ro mizanam,safhe siyah mishe yeho va ba klide power khamush mikonam.amma miram tuye guest injuri nemishe.moshkel az chie?
<Eli_> haminke ramz ro mizanam va mikham log in konam safhe siyah mishe
<Eli_> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-14
<farooghkz> python-ir
<towhid> سلام دوستان
<towhid> یه سوال داشتم در مورد دستور
<towhid> apt-get
<towhid> از اساتید کسی هست؟
<towhid> :|
<mike90> can i help ?
<towhid> hi mike90
<mike90> o/
<towhid> mike90 i can not speack inglish :|
<towhid> ینی تا این حد ها
<towhid> انگلیسیی رو هم اشتباه نوشتم :)
<mike90> i understand Farsi a little :D
<towhid> realy??!!
<towhid> چه خوب
<towhid> مایک الان متوجهی مشکل من چی هست؟
<mike90> AFAIG, it's about apt-get
<mike90> then what's problem itself ?
<towhid> yes
<towhid> let me a sec
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/A84R
<towhid> see this link
<towhid> thas my problem :|
<towhid> thats*
<mike90> AFAIK, that error's because that package is not in known repos of your apt-get
<towhid> مایک میفهمم چی میگی ولی حیف که نمیتونم ب\رسم که باید چه ریپوزیتوری رو اضافه کنم :|
<mike90> lemme search your package !
<towhid> mike90 I 'll work with Google Translator to translate my words
<towhid> What repos should I add ?
<mike90> isnt that goldendict ?
<mike90> or goldendic ?
<mike90> 'golen' doesnt make sense (in your pastebin)!
<towhid> my repos
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/EMEf
<towhid> i want to install goldendic
<towhid> This means that there is no such thing as goldendic ?
<mike90> you typed golendic in your terminal (as i see in your "https://dpaste.de/A84R")
<mike90> it's typo, isnt ?
<towhid> mike I do not understand what you mean
<towhid> Thanks for the help
<towhid> ذغ
<towhid> by
<mike90> towhid: i mean check you've typed name of package correct
<mike90> i see in your pasted text you've typed "goldendict" -> "golendic" :D
<mike90> makes sense?
<towhid> I got that
<towhid> The problem was solved thanks
<mike90> towhid: my pleasure :D
 * mike90 is happy for helping -ir friends :D  \o/
<alimj> So where did towhid go. I wanted to give him some advises
<alimj> Anyway
 * alimj goes for tea 
<mike90> alimj: his/her problem was not repo problem, problem was typo :D, typed "golendic" instead of goldendict :D
<alimj> mike90: It is actually a he ;-)
<mike90> OK, HIS problem was not repo problem, problem was typo :D, HE typed "golendic" instead of goldendict :D
<mike90> nice ?
<mike90> D:
<mike90> :D
 * alimj adds some lime juice to his tea
 * mike90 offers honey in that too :)
<alimj> Honey :-D
<mike90> :D
<kolo> سلام
<kolo> میشه یونیتی رو روی توزیع های دیگه نصب کرد؟!
<alimj> kolo: همه دنبال این هستن که از پوسته گرافیکی دیگه‌ای به جای یونیتی در اوبونتو استفاده کنن
<alimj> شما بین همه پیغمبرها، جرجیس رو انتخاب کردیدها
<alimj> رفت
<alimj> مثل اینکه بهش برخورد
<alimj> به هر صورت: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28user_interface%29#Availability
<benyamin> salam
<mike90> hi :D
<mike90> gone :(
<alimj> mike90: I would say he had a dodgy Internet connection
<alimj> Most people use the online web interface to IRC and almost no one uses ZNC
<mike90> HIS (:D) message tells me HE has quit intentionally  " (Client Quit) "
<alimj> Could be.
 * mike90 offers guys to watch this "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYodWEKCuGg"
<mike90> you may know CodeMonkey means ComputerProgrammer :D
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-15
<rezvan> سلام
<rezvan> :)
<farooghkz> سعید،آدرس وبلاگت؟
<hamkalasi> سلام آقا سعید
<khodafez> salam doostam
<hamkalasi> سلام
<hamkalasi> ببخشید سوال داشتم
<hamkalasi> میشه کمکم کنید
<hamkalasi> می  خواستم درباره دستورdpkg --contents
<alimj> خوب همکلاسی. سوال را نپرسیدی؟
<alimj> ترسید از من
<hamkalasi> نمی دونم چرا در اوبونتو ۱۴ این دستور جواب نمیده
<hamkalasi> dpkg --contents
<hamkalasi> آیا می تونم با این دستور نرم افزارهایی که نصب نمیشن را در مسیر مخص شده نصب کنم
<hamkalasi> ممنون میشم کمک کنید
<towhid> سلام دوستان
<khodafez>  
<towhid> سلام khodafez
<khodafez> salam
<khodafez> :)
<towhid> خوبی ؟khodafez
<khodafez> khubam, shoma chi
<towhid> ممنون منم خوبم
<khodafez> khob
<khodafez> ahle kojayid?
<towhid> تبریز میشناسی؟
<khodafez> nah
<towhid> شمال غرب ایران
<towhid> شما از اهل کجایی؟
<towhid> از اضافه شد :)
<khodafez> amrika
<towhid> چطور شد ادبیات فارسی خوندی؟
<khodafez> tabriz doost daram?
<towhid> منظروت اینه که من تبریز رو دوست دارم ؟
<towhid> منظورت *
<khodafez> bebakhshid
<towhid> خواهش
<khodafez> tabriz doost darid?
<khodafez> :p
<towhid> alimj سلام عرض شد
<towhid> اره دوستش دارم khodafez
<towhid> khodafez چه شد که با اینجا آشنا شدی؟
<khodafez> nafahmidam
<towhid> cheghone ba in site ashena shodi?
<towhid> علی آقا هستین یه سوال بپرسم؟
<alimj> سلام توحید
<alimj> خیلی وقت است که کارت داشتم
<alimj> اون شب تازه رفته بودی که متوجه شدم که چرا منوی گروب درست ویندوز را اضافه نکرد
<towhid> سلام مخلص علی اقا
<towhid> خوب هستین؟
<alimj> ممنون
<towhid> یه جورایی برام بهتر هم شد
<towhid> سیستم همیشه با لینوکس بالا میاد
<towhid> منم مجبور میشم همه کارام رو با لینوکس انجام بدم
<towhid> اینجوری بهتر راه میوفتم
<alimj> خوب ولی بهتره که ویندوز رو به منوی گروب اضافه کنی
<alimj> مشکل اون شب این بود که ما پارتیشن اشتباه را قبل از ساختن منوی گ
<alimj> ... گروب مانوت می‌کردیم
<towhid> متوجه نشدم منظورتون چیه
<alimj> الان بهت می‌گم
<towhid> ینی باید اول گراب کانفیگ بسازیم بعد مانت کنیم؟
<alimj> نه الان بهت می‌گم
<towhid> ممنون
<alimj> اون پستی که روی انجمن گذاشته بودی آدرسش رو داری؟
<towhid> کدومش؟
<towhid> اونی که اقا ادین خواسته بود؟
<alimj> آره
<towhid> http://asklinux.ir/8526/%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%AA-%D8%B4%D8%AF%D9%86-%DA%A9%D8%A7%D9%84%DB%8C-%D9%85%D8%B4%DA%A9%D9%84-%DA%AF%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%A8
<towhid> اینه
<alimj> آهان
<alimj> مشکل اینجا بود:
<alimj> http://pastebin.com/Dtdp6Nhc
<alimj> بهتره از اینجا ببینیم:
<alimj> http://pastebin.com/TcZ72Awu
<alimj> میبینی که بجز پارتیشن ای اف آی...
<alimj> دو تا پارتیشن ویندوز هست
<towhid> اره
<towhid> 58.3G Microsoft basic data
<towhid> و
<alimj> اصلیه هست ...
<towhid> 390.6G Microsoft basic data
<alimj> sda3
<alimj> که سایزش بزگتره
<towhid> ویندوزم رو در
<alimj> باید قبل از ساختن منوی گروب، پارتیشن اصلی را ماونت می‌کردی
<towhid> ریختما
<towhid> در
<towhid> SDA2 ,DKN,C NHVL
<towhid> اشتباه
<alimj> به هر صورت باید هر دو رو ماونت می‌کردی
<towhid> ویندوز در SDA2 هستش
<alimj> الان می‌خواهی امتحان کنی؟
<towhid> الان مشکل اینه که سیستم توی حالت تکست مود بالا میاد
<towhid> ران لولشو با دستور
<towhid> runlevel
<towhid> چک میکنم 5 هستش
<alimj> ویندوز در حالت تست مود بالا می‌اید؟
<towhid> نه کالی در حالت تکست مود
<towhid> حالت ریکاوری رو دیدین؟
<towhid> حالت گرافیکی نیست فقط خط فرمانه
<alimj> وقتی این دستور رو میزنی:
<alimj> startx
<alimj> چی میشه؟
<towhid> دیشب در ساعت دانلود رایگان گذاشتم که یک دیکشنری دانلود بشه و بعدش سیستم رو ببنده
<towhid> استارت ایکس رو نمیشناسه
<towhid> استارت ایکس  توی بکترک کار میکرد توی کال کار نمیکنه
<towhid> با دستور
<towhid> telinit
<towhid> عوش میشد که نمیشه
<alimj> پس الان با کالی نیستی؟
<alimj> ویندوزی؟
<towhid> نه الان بعد مدتها ویندوز رو بالا اوردم
<towhid> با ویندوزم
<alimj> گفتی که چطور شد که اینجوری شد؟
<towhid> یک دیکشنری رو دیشب گذاشتم نصب بشه رفتم خوابیدم صبح اومدم باز کردم اینجوری شد
<towhid> موقع نصبش یه سوال پرسید
<alimj> چی پرسید؟
<towhid> یه چیزی شبیه به این که باید چند تا از لایبره ری ها رو پاک کنه منم اوکی زدم
<towhid> خیلی توجه نکردم چی پرسید
<towhid> ینی زیانم ضعیفه توجه هم میکردم نمیتونستم متوجه شم :دی
<alimj> وقتی میاد خط فرمان اینترنت داری؟
<towhid> اره فک کنم
<towhid> علی یه سوال
<alimj> پوسته گرافیک قدیمیت چی بود؟ کی دی ای؟ گنوم؟
<alimj> بپرس
<towhid> sana باید باشه
<towhid> یه فایلی هست توی
<towhid>  /etc/apt/
<alimj> ببین می‌تونی روی کالی پوسته گرافیک مورد علاقه‌ات رو نصب کنی
<alimj> https://forums.kali.org/showthread.php?17716-How-to-install-remove-different-Desktop-Window-Manager-in-Kali-Linux-1-x
<alimj> خوب. اول سوال رو بپرس
<alimj> تا بعدش من در مورد پوسته‌های گرافیک مختلف توضیح بدم
<towhid> که ریپوزیتی بهش میدیم
<alimj> بله. ریپوزیتوری‌های جانبی رو اونجا اضافه می‌کنیم
<towhid> از کجا بدونم که فلان برنامه چه ریپوزیتوری لازم داره؟
<alimj> بگذار توضیح دقیق بهت بدم
<towhid> مرسی
<alimj> در لینوکس اولش چیزی به اسم ریپوزیتوری وجود نداشت
<alimj> اصلا چیزی به اسم مدیر پکیج و برنامه ...
<alimj> apt
<alimj> نبود
<alimj> اون موقع باید هر برنامه که می‌خواستی رو سورس برنامه رو می‌گرفتی و برای سیستم کامپایل می‌کردی
<alimj> با یک سری دستور اینجوری:
<alimj> wget address_barnameh_ro_internet
<alimj> برای دریافت فایل فشرده سورس
<alimj> tar -xvf file_source_barnameh
<alimj> برای باز کردن سورس از حالت فشرده (مثل آنزیپ کردنه)
<alimj> وارد شدن به شاخه سورس
<alimj> و آخر:
<alimj> ./configure;make;make install
<alimj> با این کار برنامه برای سی پی یو و سیستم شما کامپایل می‌شد
<towhid> دیپندنسی ها هم روی همون فایل سورس بود؟
<alimj> در فایلهای سورس یک فایل با این نام وجود داره:
<alimj> README.me
<alimj> یا یک همچین نامی
<towhid> شرمنده من انگلیسیم ضعیفه نمیتونم لغت رو درست تایپ کنم برا همین اینجوری تایپ میکنما
<alimj> که خودش لیست دیپندنسی ها رو نوشته
<alimj> که اونها هم خودت در حالت معمولی باید به صورت دستی از سورسشون بگیری (اگر نداشته باشی)
<alimj> چون همه این چیزها خیلی پیچیده‌است ...
<alimj> بعضی ها تصمیم گرفتن که چیزی به وجود بیارن به اسم مدیریت پکیج
<alimj> که در دیستروهای کالی، اوبونتو، دبیان اسمش هست...
<alimj> apt
<towhid> مثل rpm yum aptitude apt-get
<alimj> در دیسترویهای خانواده ردهت، فدورا و سنت او اس اسمش هست...
<alimj> yum
<alimj> آره
<alimj> بعد یک سری از بر و بکس هستند که می‌روند سورس برنامه‌ها رو میارند رو سیستمشون و کامپایل می‌کنند
<alimj> باینتری‌ها و لیست پیش نیازها رو میزارند روی رپوزیتوری
<alimj> حالا ممکنه نسخه باینتری فلان برنامه و بهمان برنامه روی رپوزیتوری خیلی به روز نبشه
<alimj> و اگر از سورس بگیری نسخه به روزتری به دست بیاری
<alimj> ولی در عوض وقتی که از رپوزیتوری میگیری، آپدیت‌ها هم در آینده احتمال زیاد داره که بچه‌ها بزارن
<alimj> با این وجود، خیلی برنامه ها ممکنه روی رپوزیتوری استاندارد نباشند
<alimj> مثلا فکر کن
<alimj> Google Earth
<alimj> مثال می‌زنم
<alimj> در این مورد، گوگل یک رپوزیتوری مخصوص داره
<alimj> https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<alimj> که دو کار باید انجام بدی
<alimj> اول اینکه آدرس رپوزیتوری مربوطه رو به فایل تنظیمات آپت اضافه کنی
<alimj> یا این فایل:
<alimj>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<alimj> یا اینکه فایلهای جدیدی که در این شاخه میسازی:
<alimj>  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/towhid.list
<alimj> مثال زدم. اسمش می‌تونه چیز دیگه باشه
<towhid> متوجه شدم
<towhid> اول این خط
<towhid> باید بزنم
<towhid> deb
<towhid> یا نیاز نیست همینو کپی کنم کافیه؟
<towhid> اینو
<towhid> https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<alimj> نه
<alimj> این هست:
<alimj> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<alimj> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/earth/deb/ stable main
<alimj> مثال برای برنامه کروم بود و گوگل ارت
<towhid> اوکی
<alimj> کار دیگه‌ای که باید انجام بدی اینه که به آپت بفهمونی که به این منابع اطمینان داری
<alimj> یک سری کلید باید اضافه کنی
<alimj> در این آدرس مثال خوبی وجود داشت:
<alimj> https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<alimj> که این فرمان است:
<alimj> wget -q -O - https://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<alimj> وگرنه هر بار که بخواهی نصب کنی یا آپدیت بیاد، برنامه آپت بهت گیر میده
<alimj> یک جور امضاء الکترونیکیه
<alimj> چی شد؟
<alimj> قطع شدی؟
<towhid_> قطع شدم
<alimj> کجا بودی؟
<towhid_> مجبور شدم برم دوباره بیام
<towhid_> کار دیگه‌ای که باید انجام بدی اینه که به آپت بفهمونی که به این منابع اطمینان داری
<alimj> ‏‫یک سری کلید باید اضافه کنی
<towhid_> تا اینجا برام اومد بعدش صفحه قفل شد
<alimj> مثلا باید این فرمان:
<alimj> wget -q -O - https://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<alimj> امضاء الکترونیکی برنامه‌های گوگل رو به آپت اضافه می‌کنه
<alimj> که دیگه قبل از نصب یا آپدیت بهت گیر نده
<alimj> نپرسه که اطمینان داری یا نه
<towhid_> اوکی
<alimj> بعضی وقتها، بعضی از شرکتها یک باینتری می‌دهند که کار ایجاد فایلهای مورد نیاز برای رپوزیتوری و اضافه کردن کلید رو اتوماتیک با هم انجام میده
<alimj> مثلا خود گوگل
<alimj> یک باینری برای گوگل ارت بهت میده که هم فایلهای سورس آپت رو آپدیت میکنه، هم کلید امنیتی رو اضافه می‌کنه
<alimj> ولی این موارد محدود هستند
<alimj> اگر رپوزیتوری برای دبیان داشته باشند، خودش خیلیه
<alimj> خوشبختانه در اغلب مواقع بیشتر برنامه‌های مهم در رپوزیتوری‌های اصلی سیستم‌عامل هستند
<alimj> ولی نباید فراموش کنیم که کالی برای کارهای امنیتی و هک طراحی شده
<alimj> شاید خیلی برنامه‌های روزمره رو نداشته باشه
<alimj> یک سایت هم بهت بگم به دردت می‌خوره
<alimj> هر وقت برای معادل یک برنامه در لینوکس گیر افتادی...
<alimj> http://alternativeto.net/
<alimj> اسمش رو در سایت بالا بزن و جستجو کن
<alimj> مثلا فتوشاپ
<alimj> بهت میگه که نزدیکترین برنامه در لینوکس اسمش هست:
<alimj> GIMP
<alimj> و به همین صورت برای سایر برنامه‌ها
<towhid_> ممنون
<alimj> مثلا معادل اتوکد در لینوکس اسمش هست
<alimj> FreeCad
<alimj> خوب. برای رفع مشکل لینوکست
<alimj> این دستور رو اجرا کن
<alimj> sudo  apt-get install gnome-core kali-defaults kali-root-login desktop-base
<alimj> امیدوارم درست بشه
<towhid_> الان میرم اجرا میکنم
<alimj> بعدش هم این دستور
<alimj>  update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<towhid_> علی اقا یه  سوال دیگه
<towhid_> وقتی دستور
<towhid_> ap-get update
<towhid_> دقیقا چه اتفاقی میوفته؟
<alimj> در دستور بالا لیست تمام برنامه‌های رپوزیتوری‌ها آپدیت می‌شود
<alimj> برنامه‌ای نصب یا حذف نمی‌شود
<alimj> لیست برنامه‌ها و پیش نیازها آپدیت می‌شود
<towhid_> چیزی دانلود میشه؟
<alimj> لیست برنامه‌ها دانلود می‌شود
<alimj> مثل اینکه کاتالوگ برنامه‌ها رو بگیری
<towhid_> صحیح
<alimj> بعدش با این دستور:
<alimj> apt-get dist-upgrade
<alimj> برنامه‌هایی که همین الان در سیستم نصب هستند، اگر براشون آپدیت آمده باشد، آپدیت مورد نظر دانلود می‌شود
<towhid_> با دستور
<towhid_> apt-get upgrede
<towhid_> یه بار انجام دادم جدیدا
<towhid_> بازم لازمه ؟
<alimj> اون هم همون کار رو انجام میده
<alimj> ولی...
<alimj> dist-upgrade
<alimj> بهتر است
<towhid_> اوکی
<towhid_> قبلا یه دستوری بود که وقتی لایو بالا میومدم
<towhid_> انتقالش میداد روی هارد
<towhid_> از روی هارد اجرا میشد
<towhid_> اونم میشه بگید؟
<alimj> آهان. گرافیکی بالا می‌آمدی و بعد هارد رو ماونت می‌کردی و بعدش می‌رفتی روی هارد؟
<towhid_> اره
<alimj> چند دستور است
<alimj> اسم دستور اصلی هست:
<alimj> chroot
<towhid_> پشت سر هم با ;جداشون کنم میشه؟
<alimj> ولی قبلش باید کلی کار دیگه بشه
<towhid_> پس ولش کنید
<alimj> بزار فردا شب
<towhid_> زحمت میشه
<alimj> اول همون دستوری که گفتم به احتمال زیاد مشکل رو رفع می‌کنه اجرا کن
<towhid_> من با جازه برم ببینم درست میشه یا نه
<alimj> اگر نشود فردا به صورت گرافیکی لایو بالا بیا و انجامش میدیم
<alimj> باشه
<towhid_> چشم
<alimj> من احتمال زیاد الان میرم
<alimj> موفق باشی
<towhid_> ممنون از کمکتون
<towhid_> یه دنیا تشکر
<towhid_> شب خوش خدانگه دارتون
<alimj> قربانت
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-16
<farooghkz> سلام ایرج.
<iraj> farooghkz, salam
<mike90> hi all :D
<iraj> mike90, hi dude
<farooghkz> hi mike
<farooghkz> mike90, u didnt play any werewolf game :-)
<mike90> yeah, these days im really busy :D
<mike90> im doin some stuffs for libc project and bugzilla (those are very very diff. and this kills my energy ;D)
<farooghkz> u didnt understand.u didnt play any game.
<farooghkz> np
<farooghkz> :-)
<mike90> i got it mate :D, you're telling me why i didnt paly game :), and i told you reason :D
<farooghkz> ok
<farooghkz> what does libc do?
<mike90> libc is c standard primary library :D
<farooghkz> stdio,stdlib,etc?
<mike90> when u re using FILE struct or are using printf, you're actually using libc :D
<mike90> " stdio,stdlib,etc?" <----- not just these :D
<mike90> but these are parts of libc :)
<farooghkz> ok.i understand
<farooghkz> mike,how do i make u sad? just4 test :-D
<farooghkz> because u sayed u cant do dis
<farooghkz> i think i made u sad with dis wrong question
<mike90> dont even think of this impossible stuff :D
<farooghkz> i couldnt?
<mike90> you cant ;D
<farooghkz> anyway?
<farooghkz> no way?
<farooghkz> untill now i played 246 werewolf game!
<mike90> WOW @.@
<mike90> q(@.@)p
<farooghkz> and im newbie!
<farooghkz> some players played about 2000 or 3000 games!
<farooghkz> for example rotta666 played 4500games
<farooghkz> gl mike because working on libc :-)
<mike90> gl as in good luck :D
<mike90> tnx
<farooghkz> because i use python and python needs c
<farooghkz> سعید.آدرس وبلاگت؟
<farooghkz> جلسه  چ زمانیه؟
<farooghkz> irc
<farooghkz> آی آر سی خیلی با حاله.با هر دستگاهی ک ب اینترنت وصل میشه میتونید بیاید آی آر سی! ‎:-)‎
<farooghkz> کافیه دستگاهتون بتونه ب اینترنت وصل شه!
<farooghkz> کسی با تلویزیون اومده آی آر سی؟
<farooghkz> ##werewolf
<farooghkz> چرا کسانی ک اینجا هستند همه ساکت اند؟
<farooghkz> python-ir
<saeed> سلام
<farooghkz> openshells
<mike90> faroogh: did you watch "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYodWEKCuGg" ?
<farooghkz> no because we(iranians) cant c youtube
<farooghkz> whats that?
<mike90> Code Monkey :D, a famous song by Jonathan Coulton and a video mixed with that :D
<farooghkz> code monkey?is that song about programming and developing?
<mike90> codeMonkey in our local slang means a programmer (usually works for a company)
<mike90> this song is about everyday life and wishes of a code monkey :D
<farooghkz> a code monkey?
<mike90> ??
<farooghkz> whats/whos a code monkey
<mike90>  in our local slang means a programmer (usually works for a company)
<farooghkz> is that song in english?
<mike90> faroogh: yes that's english :D
<mike90> but very very simple lyrics :D
<farooghkz> and its size?
<mike90> no idea, lemme check :D
<farooghkz> can u email it 2 me?
<mike90> about 8mb
<mike90> so lemme download it :D (dirty work i think ;D)
<farooghkz> im not sure that i can download it.where is it?
<mike90> hello :)
<mike90> i posted download link formerly :D
<mike90> *download --> video
<farooghkz> from utube?
<mike90> yes there are some web services to download videos from youtube :D
<mike90> im not sure whether is it legal or not :D
<alimj> Good evening
<alimj> It is also possible to download Youtube videos with youtube-dl
 * mike90 has no idea :)
<alimj> It is usually included in standard repositories
<farooghkz> apt install youtube?
<alimj> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl;youtube-dl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYodWEKCuGg
<farooghkz> *youtube-dl
<mike90> alimj: saw that :D
<alimj> It would be possible to download lower qualities (or only Audio)
<mike90> ?
<alimj> Please refer to the manual for further information
<alimj> You should have VPN or HTTP_PROXY (if youtube is censored)
<mike90> alimj: saw codemonkey video yourself ?
<alimj> mike90: I just wanted to provide an example
<alimj> mike90: Yes. We are all code monkeys ;-)
<mike90> see it, i can only suggest you see it :D
<mike90> great reAction on its boss :D
<alimj> I have contributed "just one line" to youtube-dl source on Github :-P
<mike90> congrats :)
<alimj> But I have a custom Python script which uses youtube-dl libraries. It is approximately 100 lines long
<farooghkz> ok
<alimj> Essentially I learnt Python since I wanted to use youtube-dl
<alimj> farooghkz: If you do not have VPN, you could use tor and torrify (or polipo)
<farooghkz> ok.i will try
<farooghkz> did u know? i have no computer now.
<alimj> No. I did not know. :-(
<mike90> you have :), theorically
<alimj> Are you using a tablet?
<farooghkz> *desktop computer
<alimj> So why you do not have a computer (if you have a Desktop)?
<farooghkarimiz> be back in 2min
<farooghkz> i have no tablet
<farooghkz> did u c my client?
<alimj> farooghkz: No?
<farooghkz> *my client name
<alimj> no?
<alimj> IRC only shows your IP while joining
<farooghkz> alimj, why u r speaking eng?
<alimj> Because I thought mike90 would like to listen
<farooghkz> why we r speaking eng?
<alimj> But I guess we can switch to Persian for now
<alimj> سلام
<alimj> ببخشید
<alimj> یک رییسی دارم که می‌گه وقتی که در کنار افراد خارجی هستی و مهمام خارجی داری، سعی کن به زبان انگلیسی صحبت کنی
<farooghkz> من مشکلی نداشتم.اتفاقا واسم خوب بود تا انگلیسی ضعیفم قوی شه
<alimj> من خودم این را یک بار شاهد بودم که در یک جمع ۵ نفره که همه به زبان آلمانی صحبت می‌کردند، به خاطر من به زبان انگلیسی سوییچ کردند
<farooghkz> مایک فقط میتونه فارسی بخونه
<alimj> الان می‌تواند فارسی بخواند؟
<farooghkz> i switched 2 eng:-)
<alimj> احتمال دارد که از مترجم گوگل استفاده می‌کند
<alimj> OK
<farooghkz> no.he sayed i can just read eng
<farooghkz> *fa
 * mike90 can read persian O/
<mike90> farsi :)
<alimj> Are you interested in Persian language mike90?
<alimj> Do you use an online translator or you could really read?
<mike90> i just can read it and because of this, it's one of my favorites :)
<mike90> sure i can read it myself :D
<alimj> Interesting
<alimj> Where did you learn to read Persian language?
<mike90> if you use very professional slangs, i may read it but not understand :D
<farooghkz> what does lemme mean?
<mike90> let me :D
<alimj> Fortunately, this is an Ubuntu support page and would be most unlikely for us to use complex words
<farooghkz> hey guys.i have an irc chan
<farooghkz> \D:/
<mike90> i can remember, 1st time i came here faroogh told me sirish (in persian words) i couldnt understand i used google-translate and it filed to help
<mike90> finally faroogh himself told me sirish means glue :D
<alimj> I personally have little problems with few English words/expressions which usually I can find in urban dictionary
<mike90> im sure sirish is not in urban :D
<farooghkz> sirish: a type of glue
<alimj> It is an ancient natural glue
<farooghkz> سیریش
<mike90> yeah i remember mate :), and im a sirish
<mike90> :)
<alimj> No worries
<mike90> farooghkz ^
<farooghkz> no mike.
<alimj> It is already astonishing that you could read our alphabet. It is usually very hard
<farooghkz> the sentence was 2 translate :-)
<alimj> Usually only western people who had been exposed to Arabic language could read our alphabet
<alimj> Here the local classes for Persian try to focus on vocabulary and grammar, using Latin alphabets, and switch to Persian alphabet only in last stages
<mike90> alimj: common mate :D, not really 2 hard, most of people here who travels middle-east tries to learn, some fail some success, also i have many friends(like myself) who are hybrid :D
<alimj> You are Half Persian?
<farooghkz> bb in 30min
<mike90> faroogh, bye :D
<mike90> alimj: not exactly myself, it's true about Generations ago :D
<alimj> I get it :-)
<mike90> i saw my grannies talked either azerbaijani and persian :D
<alimj> I see
<alimj> Azerbaijani is a sub family of Turkish language
<alimj> But has similar roots
<mike90> with a little diffrent i see, i have turko friends :D, but i can say ensured azerbaijani is absoloutely harder than persian i think
<alimj> I have never tried to learn
<alimj> I had many Azari friends
<mike90> me too :D
<mike90> azari is right or azeri ?
<alimj> It would be very useful here.
<mike90> i iran ?
<alimj> Both are correct
<mike90> is useful ?
<mike90> *is it useful in iran?
<alimj> Yes. Many people in Iran speak that language
<mike90> wow :D i thought only north-western part of there is like that :D
<alimj> Currently I work in a company where most people speak Azari language
<mike90> here i know turko ones, when they're more than one, usually try to speak that :D
<mike90> qlagh qlagh qlagh
<mike90> aaaah
<alimj> Azari pronunciations are very hard
<mike90> yeah harder than blah blah blah :D
<mike90> as it's "qlagh qlagh qlagh" :D
<mike90> BTW, i <3 cultular diffs :D
<alimj> Same here :-)
<alimj> It is always nice to try to understand and learn from different cultures
<mike90> yeah :D
<alimj> OK, I have to leave early tonight. I have to water the plants, turn on washing machine and lot's of other pending tasks.
<alimj> I will be here for a while
<alimj> Usually online in the afternoons
<mike90> OK, then gn8 ;D
<mike90> i have to go home too :D
<alimj> o/
<farooghkz> sorry 4 2min lag
<farooghkz> ;-)
<farooghkz> we were talking about what?
<farooghkz> alimj, is ur nick registed?
<alimj> farooghkz: Yes, it is. Unfortunately I have to go early tonight :-( Important tasks tomorrow. Will be online in the evening
<farooghkz> ok np
<farooghkz> bye4now :-)
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-17
<mike90> faroogh, try this-> "/away 'reason'" :D
<mike90> without ""
<farooghkz> my client doesnt support that cmd(/away) :p
<farooghkz> but i will test it when i can
<mike90>  "/away" isnt client side cmd
<mike90> it's server side :D
<mike90> look @ this :
<farooghkz> my client sayed 'unknown command'
<mike90> maybe it's case sensitively interpret cmds
<mike90> try /AWAY
<farooghkz> unknown cmd
<mike90> weird !
<mike90> try /help
<farooghkz> i also tried /Away
<mike90> try /help
<farooghkz> unknown cmd
<farooghkz> tried help,Help,HELP
<farooghkz> mike,any idea?
<farooghkz> :D
<mike90> change ur client
<mike90> ;)
<farooghkz> cant
 * alimj yawns
 * mike90 had boring day :(~
<m0u> Hey, try these courses:
<m0u> 1, http://online.stanford.edu/course/quantum-mechanics-scientists-and-engineers
<m0u> 2, http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/physics/8-04-quantum-physics-i-spring-2013/lecture-videos/
<m0u> Oops, wrong channel!
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-09
<ehsan_> سلام
<ehsan_> کسی اینجا هست؟
<ehsan_> من به یه مشکل خوردم و کمک میخام
<mohamadreza012> hello
<mohamadreza012> who is he
<mohamadreza012> میشه فارسی هم نوشت
<mohamadreza012> ایول
<mohamadreza012> کسی هست
<Esi> سلام
<Esi> اتفاق عجیبی افتاده
<Esi> 4 یا تا سیستم وصل میشه به وایفای نن
<Esi> م
<Esi> یوزر و پس مودمم عوض میشه
<Esi> مک فیلتر گذاشتم
<Esi> هیدن کردم
<Esi> هنوز مشکل برجاست
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-10
<HaniYe> :|
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-12
<ali_> سلام
<ali_> دوستان کسی هست که به من کمک کنه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-13
<Eloy__> hi there, is it iranian community ? it's my first experience to be in IRC, should i speak in English or Persian?
<HaniYe> Chera kesi nist?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-15
<amiryaghoubi> سلام کسی نیست
<amiryaghoubi> اگر هم هست من یه سوالی داشتم من الان html or css بلدم نمی دونم شروع به یاد گیری چه زبان دیگه ای کنم راهنمایی لازم دارم
<amiryaghoubi> سلام کسی هست
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-08
<mzeus98> Salam Doostan
<mzeus98> kasi hast btoone komakam bokone
<mzeus98> man mikham TorBrowser ro nasb konam
<mzeus98> donbale Command esh migardam
<Guest6345> wew
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-12
<jafar> oh shet
<newbee> salam
<FARVCO> hi
<FARVCO> kasi hast ?!
<FARVCO> chandta soal daram
<FARVCO> plz answer, ty
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-14
<gnu> d
<Guest92849> اینجا که کسی نیست
#ubuntu-ir 2019-01-09
<M522> سلام
<M522> من راجع به نصب اوبونتو در کنار ویندوز روی سیستم بوت uefi مشکل داشت‌م و نمام راها‌هایی که فروم‌های مختلف پیش‌نهاد کرده بودند رو انجام دادم اما نتبجه ن‌گرفت‌م
<M522> کس‌ی می‌تون‌ه راه‌نمای‌یم کن‌ه؟
<sepehr> hi
<Guest2847> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2019-01-11
<vilife> hi
<vilife> kasi hast ?
<hp> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2019-01-13
<Robi> salam
<Vhaid> hello
#ubuntu-ir 2020-01-07
<Guest29047> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2020-01-10
<mab_> salam
<mab_> clear
<mab_> هیچکی نی
<mab_> ؟؟
#ubuntu-ir 2020-01-12
<mahdi> سلام خوب هستین؟
<mahdi> من یک سوال داشتم کسی الان اینجا هست بتونه جواب من رو بده؟
